#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 狼與獵人之子（終篇）

## 貓尾

前言：


如果是第一次看到此篇文章的朋友，可能要先看過前兩集（狼篇、人篇）才看得懂喔！

狼篇 連結：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58...AF%87%EF%BC%89

人篇 連結：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58...AF%87%EF%BC%89

那麼，以下正文開始：


                             《狼與獵人之子》——最好的朋友

楔子

  現今的世代人們對環保的意識漸漸甦醒，許多山和森林都被那為保護區，禁止獵人去打獵，保護當地原生的動植物。

  這對於一直以狩獵為生的人們無疑是個噩耗，因此在今天，有許多獵人聚集在一起，商討著解決辦法。

  「哼，該死，這裡也不能獵了。」其中一個獵人說道。

  「是啊、是啊。」其他獵人紛紛附和道，他們完全無法理解把森林做為保護區的意義，森林不就是要狩獵、打獵的地方嗎！

  「別急，」突然一個像是這群獵人之首的人開口說話了，他的語氣冷靜、不似其他人那般憤慨，然而眼瞳悄悄燃燒著不甘的火焰。他指了指地圖上的某一方，「這裡是『曼達爾羅山區』，此次我號召各位來此，就是想問有沒有人想跟我一起去這裡打獵！」

  「可是⋯⋯」其他獵人支支吾吾的不敢下決定。

  「我知道各位在擔憂什麼。沒錯，被抓到的話會有重罰，但這裡現在並不是保護區。」

  其他獵人互相對望，似乎有點動搖了。

  「打獵一直是我們維生的工作，以前人們多麽喜愛我們狩獵的皮毛，將之當成貴重的玩賞品，現在卻又假惺惺的說什麼保護生命，抨擊我們這些獵人是殘忍的虐殺者！各位，難道你們心中沒有一點不甘嗎？沒有一點憤怒嗎？」

  獵人們聽到他這一番激昂的話語，都被點燃了心中那一把憤恨地火炎。

  「沒錯，說的對！」他們不再畏縮，而是大聲的宣洩著不滿。

  「既然說我們那麼殘忍，乾脆就如他們所願吧。」為首的獵人陰冷的笑了，「在這個曼達爾羅山區盡情狩獵吧！在他們將這座山變成保護區之前，把裡面的生物都殺光，看他們還想保護什麼！」

  「好！好！」獵人們高聲叫道。這個提議真是太棒了，不但可以賺到一筆錢，又可以給人們好看。

  那個為首的獵人，名為沃特的年輕男子，滿意地看著眾人因為他的言語而激昂的模樣。「而且呢，聽說那裡還有狼出沒。」

  「狼！」眾獵人們驚訝的叫著，以前狼可是他們主要的目標獵物之一，人們既害怕狼兇殘的野性卻又敬畏著牠們的智慧，這樣矛盾的感情，反倒使人們更想得到牠們，也因此在以前獵捕狼可是許多獵人都不會放棄的機會，誰叫他們的身價這麼高呢。

  「雖然只是聽說，但是，要是真的遇上那就再好不過了。」沃特說。獵人們紛紛點頭，興奮不已。

  「想去的人快點準備，明天，我們就出發！」沃特喊道。

  不少獵人都興致勃勃的答應了。他們迅速整裝，帶上獵槍、獵犬，一切捕獵需要的東西，開始了他們的征途。


第一章

  在綠意盎然的深林裡，有一隻小狼不斷奔跑著。他的腳踩過落葉堆、踩過略微潮濕的泥土，弄髒了狼爪，但絲毫不在乎，因為這是他第一次離開自己的狼群，出來外面的世界。

  他難掩內心的興奮，就算跑得氣喘吁吁了，眼中依然綻放著光彩。這隻小狼名叫艾札克，是快要成年的亞成狼，這個年紀的狼可以自己選擇要留在原本的狼群，還是出去加入別的狼群或創造自己的狼群。

  艾札克是一隻有野心的小狼，他希望有自己的狼群，而他現在正在尋找適合的領地。

  艾札克邊跑邊四處觀察地形，一邊在心裡唸著自己的評價，卻沒有注意到前方有個小陡坡，一個不注意踩空直接掉了下去。

  好痛⋯⋯

  艾札克甩甩身上沾了土的毛，一邊試著站起來，幸好沒有受傷。他跌倒了還不忘觀察地形，一看，頓時眼睛一亮。

  蔚藍的天空有著色彩繽紛的鳥兒飛翔，樹上的松鼠敏捷的穿梭於樹叢間，每個樹木都沐浴在太陽的照射下健康生長，微微吹過的涼風帶來一陣清晰乾淨的空氣。這裡是個好地方！

  艾札克滿意地看著四周，覺得來到了理想中地方。他走在開著花朵與紅色果實的樹叢中，雀躍地移動著步伐，開心的彎起嘴角，笑得連眼睛都瞇起來了。

  但是，突然間，他感受到一股寒意。猛的張開眼睛，朝旁邊轉過頭去，頓時嚇得從原地跳到半空中。

  「為什麼這裡會有狼啊！」艾札克驚恐的大叫著。看到自己的同類當然不值得他這麼驚訝，但是突然看到、而且是在陌生的土地上，那就另當別論了。

  那隻狼微微瞇起眼睛，「這話應該是我要問的。」

  他靜靜地說著，語氣沈穩冷靜，不帶一絲恐嚇卻自有一股威嚴。冰藍色的眼睛冷冷的看著艾札克，即使現在是正中午陽光最強的時候，艾札克依然感受到一股冷意。

  艾札克不自覺打了一個寒顫。但他看那隻狼並沒有想要攻擊他的意思，便大著膽子走向他。

  「因為我想尋找我的領地！」艾札克來到他的面前，這才看清那隻狼的樣子，不得不說這是一隻很漂亮的狼，就像一件完美的藝術品，灰色的毛在陽光照耀下熠熠生輝、白毛則如同初雪般潔白，身體的曲線就像是被頂級的工匠精密打造出來一般，纖細又不失力度，強壯又不失優雅。

  艾札克在以前的狼群裡從沒見過這樣的狼。

  艾札克突然覺得有點尷尬，不知該說什麼，他低下頭，看見那隻狼的前方有許多紅色果實。

  「你在吃這個嗎？」艾札克訝異的問道，他從來沒吃過這個，也沒看過別的狼吃，畢竟有哪隻狼喜歡生肉以外的食物呢？

  那隻狼沒有回答他，只是低下頭吃了一顆。

  艾札克驚奇的看著他慢條斯理的咀嚼後吞下去，覺得又增廣見聞了，「這、這能吃嗎⋯⋯？不對不對！這不是重點。喂，你是這裡的狼嗎，那表示這裡已經是別的狼的領地了？哎，好可惜。」

  艾札克垂頭喪氣地說了，但那隻狼完全沒有回覆他，好像他在是自言自語。

「你為什麼都不說話啊！啊、又吃了一顆，真的好吃嗎？能吃嗎？」

  那隻成狼壓根就不想理他的樣子，讓艾札克覺得有些懊惱。但就在這時，他開口了。

  「好吵。」不講還好，一講就一針見血。

  這話無疑對艾札克潑了一碗冷水，但他似乎不在意，依然繼續說道：「是你都不講，我才一直講的⋯⋯咦？你受傷了？」

  艾札克注意到那隻狼的額頭上有一道淡淡的疤痕，不仔細看還以為是傷口，宛如在精緻的瓷器上割了一點裂痕，在漂亮的皮毛上顯得有些突兀。

  那隻狼略顯不悅的撇過頭去，不想讓艾札克看到他的疤痕。他吃完散落一地的果子，起身瞪著艾札克。

  艾札克被他的視線一盯，那種寒意又浮上心頭，他慌張的說：「幹、幹嘛？」

  「你從哪裡來，就回哪裡去。」那狼不帶一絲感情的說道。

  「我不回去！我是想出來尋找自己的領地的！⋯⋯或者、加入別的狼群，我喜歡這裡，我可以加入你們嗎？」艾札克聽到他要自己回去，一想到要回自己的狼群，艾札克下意識地就拒絕了，但是看到那隻狼冷徹的視線，他又立即改口。

  「你要加入？」那隻狼瞇起眼打量艾札克，「好吧，跟我來。」

  艾札克鬆了一口氣，他聞了聞那隻狼剛才在樹叢上吃的果實，按捺不住好奇心，也吃了一顆。

  意外地不難吃。艾札克想到，這時那隻狼已經走了一段距離了，他連忙趕上。

  「喂，等等我！」他跑到那隻狼旁邊，「我叫做艾札克，你呢？」

  那隻狼瞪了他一眼，「沒有。」

   「沒有？什麼意思？」艾札克奇怪的問道。但是那隻狼沒有理會它，頭也不回的跑走了，他跑的速度很快，艾札克得用盡全力才能跟上，也就沒有力氣再問了。

  跑了一陣子，那隻狼終於停了下來，艾札克終於喘了一口氣，然後便累的趴在地上。他們來到一處被樹木環繞著的岩石空地。

  艾札克從地上爬起來，平穩了自己的呼吸，隨後開口抱怨道：「你怎麽跑那麽快啊，我差點⋯⋯咦！」

  艾札克左看右看，剛才那隻狼已經不見身影了，他正想再喊一次，忽見旁邊的岩石洞穴裡透著兩道綠光。

  「哇！」艾札克又嚇得跳了起來。

  「老兄，你也不用這麼驚訝吧？」一隻狼從裡頭走了出來，原來那個綠光是他的眼睛反射的光芒，那隻突然出現的狼用著隨意的口吻問到。艾札克很難說對這隻狼的第一印象，因為他看起來真的非常普通、隨處可見，感覺可以融入任何環境都不突兀。

「嚇死我了！」艾札克心有餘悸的說道，「難道⋯⋯這裡就是狼群集地嗎？」

  所謂的狼群集地就是狼隻們平時休息、聚在一起的場所，他們不一定會每天回來這裡，但是當聽到狼群首領召集時，他們就一定會來。是一個狼群的據點。

  「沒錯！」一隻身材高大、體態壯碩的狼跳了出來，「就是你這小子想加入？」

  那隻高大的狼兇惡地盯著艾札克，四肢孔武有力地撐起他強壯的身軀，散發著一股子狠戾，胸前有一道觸目驚心的疤痕，更顯得他是位經歷過不少戰鬥的鬥士。

  艾札克緊張地吞了下口水，依然強撐著自己的膽量，大聲回道：「是又怎樣！」

  「哼，不錯，有膽識。」意外的，那個壯碩的狼誇獎了艾札克。他似乎也不像外表看上去那樣兇惡，艾札克心想。

  「不過，你能通過加入儀式嗎？」

  「可以！」艾札克很快回道。

  「哼，希望如此吧。」那隻高大的狼上下打量了一下艾札克，看著他尚未發育完全的瘦小身板，露出不屑的目光。

  艾札克看到這熟悉的眼光時，覺得自己有被小瞧的感覺，他發誓一定要在接下來的加入儀式上好好表現，給他好看。

  「安靜，現在舉辦加入儀式。」

  忽然間有隻狼跳到這裡最高聳的岩石上，他居高臨下的俯視了一圈這裡的狼，想必他就是狼群首領。

  艾札克很好奇這裡的首領會是何許人物，抬起頭來一看，頓時覺得今天的驚嚇場景，就屬這次最讓他訝異了。

  「是你⋯⋯！」艾札克驚訝的話都說不好，嘴都合不起來了。這裡的首領，竟然就是自己一開始遇到的那隻狼！

  原來我一直在跟這裡的首領說話嗎⋯⋯。艾札克一瞬間覺得有些尷尬。

  「咦？你們認識？」那隻看起來很普通的狼問道。

  「沒有，只是剛才遇到！」艾札克連忙澄清，他剛才都跟首領說了些什麼？完全不敢去回想啊。

  「哦，這樣啊。」那隻普通的狼說完便跳到一邊，讓出了空地。

  「準備好了，就開始吧。」狼群首領看著艾札克說道，不等他回覆，便從高聳的岩石上跳下來，退到一旁。

  艾札克深呼吸了一口氣，讓自己冷靜下來，他也有參加過別隻狼的加入儀式，知道現在該做什麼。

  艾札克站到被岩石包圍的空地中央，蓄勢待發的準備迎接第一個對手。這時剛才遇見的那隻看起來很一般的狼走了上來。

  「你就是我的第一個對手嗎！」艾札克中氣十足的問道。

  「嗯？對手？沒有這麼誇張啦，只是個儀式而已。」那隻狼漫不經心的道，聽著他隨便的口吻，艾札克覺得自己的熱血好像被澆熄了一點。

  「我是里奧，請多指教了，小傢伙。等一下別把我打得太慘喔，哈哈哈。」里奧看起來一點也沒有想認真跟他對戰的樣子，這讓艾札克終於忍無可忍。

  「我不小！我是艾札克。你這是前輩該說的話嗎！」艾札克說。以前在自己的狼群裡可沒看過有哪隻比他大的狼說這種話，沒有幹勁也該有個限度吧！

  「有什麼關係，反正我大概會輸吧，打架這種事我真不擅長啊。」里奧無奈地嘆了口氣，接著擺出戰鬥架勢，像是想趕快結束這場鬧劇。

  雖然這個對手的開場白如此奇怪，但艾札克很快收起心神，專注面對接下來的挑戰。

  要專心，不要大意，我一定要贏！

  艾札克在心裡不斷這樣囑咐自己，他使出渾身解數，為了贏得這場勝利，證明自己的能耐。

  但是結果，卻出乎所有狼意料之外。

  「我贏了⋯⋯？」里奧疑惑的說，他沒有很認真去打啊，怎麼對手⋯⋯這麼不堪一擊？

  「可惡！你有必要這麼驚訝嗎！」艾札克懊惱地說，他從地上爬起來，心裡雖然很懊惱，但其實並不意外這種發展。     

  果然又輸了。艾札克心想。

  打從他從母狼的肚子誕生到這個世界上時，他彷彿註定就是最弱小的那隻，小時候總是比自己的兄弟姐妹都慢一步搶到奶水，有時根本喝不到，還得母親把其他小狼趕走，才能輪得到他。

  大了一點後，在遊戲裡也總是被其他小狼壓著打，他一次次地想要勝過他們，但下場不外乎是又被揍扁，儘管如此，母親仍然告訴他要起來抗爭，因為生存是很殘酷的，你若不贏過別人，就只有死亡的下場。

  艾札克將母親的話謹記在心，他也很想變強，但是不論怎麼鍛鍊，他依然是最弱的那隻，就好像從出生下來就不曾改變過。狼群一向是強者為王、敗者為寇，是一個實力至上的世界，並沒有留給弱者的位置，所有的狼永遠都在爭奪最強，好像他們只有這麼一條路能走。

  為什麼我這麼弱，還要被生下來呢！

  艾札克有時會自暴自棄的這麼想，他感覺根本沒有他生存的餘地。他只能在一次又一次被打倒之後，為了抵抗來自同伴的嘲笑，表現出蠻不在乎的態度。

  等到已經長大到足夠決定要去外面的世界闖蕩，或是留在原本的狼群的那天，艾札克毫不猶豫就選擇離開，他希望離開後能有所改變。

  但結果，就連在這裡，也一樣是如此嗎。艾札克心想到，一樣是最弱，一樣沒有任何改變⋯⋯

  「喂！」一陣撼天動地的吼聲自他前方傳來，立刻打斷了艾札克的思緒。

  「你怎麼這麼弱啊？連里奧都打不贏！」說話的是那隻最強壯的狼，他用著十分諷刺的語氣道：「哼，話說得那麼囂張，結果沒幾分實力。我看你是沒資格加入了！」

  艾札克不知該如和反駁，因為他說的都是事實，儘管如此，艾札克也是真心想加入狼群，他還不想就此放棄。

  「還沒有結束！」他大聲的說道。

  高大的狼冷哼了一聲，「我是亞貝爾，別指望我手下留情。」

  接著戰鬥開始，亞貝爾跟里奧不同，他十分有幹勁，看起來很享受打架的快感，打完的時候，還嘆了口氣，看著艾札克的眼神就好像是在說：你怎麼這麼弱，我還沒打夠呢！

  艾札克發現他真的很強，跟以前自己的狼群首領比起來恐怕也絲毫不遜色，他那龐大的身軀和可怖的疤痕，在還沒戰鬥之前氣勢就已經先壓倒別隻狼一截，更加深了艾札克心中的恐懼，他敗的比上一場還快，還更不甘心。

  艾札克趴在地上，完全不想起來，他不想迎接下一個對手，更不想迎來等一下一定會輸的戰役。

  可惡⋯⋯為什麼我總是⋯⋯

  艾札克討厭這樣弱小的自己。這時，他突然感受到一股冰冷的視線，一下子嚇得坐了起來。

  這股視線是來自他一開始遇到的那隻狼、這裡的狼群首領，他坐在一旁沈默的看著艾札克，沒有出言諷刺、也沒有質疑他的實力。

  就只是和最初一樣靜靜坐在一旁，不知道為什麼，艾札克感到了一股沒來由的安心。

  是啊，還沒有結束！

  艾札克打起精神來，但是他左看右看，都沒有看見下一位對手。

  他正疑惑的時候，突然從陰影處悄悄走出了一隻狼。那隻狼比起一般的狼毛色還要更黑上幾分，就好像跟黑夜融為一體，他一語不發的走上前，沒有跟任何狼眼神接觸或說話。

  他走到艾札克的前方，艾札克才看清了他的模樣，他有著一股和其他狼不同的氣質，很難形容，但總覺得他不屬於這裡，就好像他從來沒有存在過。

「你是這裡的狼嗎？怎麼好像沒有見過你？」艾札克小心翼翼的問道，但是看對方沒有回答的意願，他索性也就繼續說下去，「我是艾札克，你是？」

  「格倫。」對方回到，艾札克本來覺得這裡的首領講話已經夠簡短了，沒想到這裡就有一個比他更寡言的。

  就如同他的行事風格一般，格倫也沈默的開始了攻擊，他並沒有擺出戰鬥姿勢，而是悄然無聲地繞到艾札克背後，猛的給他一擊。

  「啊！」艾札克吃驚的叫了一聲，「你怎麽這樣啊！」

  艾札克的質問是有道理的，一般的狼、尤其這種像是儀式般的打鬥，都會有一定的流程，例如先擺出戰鬥姿勢告訴對方自己要展開攻勢，好讓彼此有準備，也不會真的傷害到對方，就只是比比氣勢和測驗實力罷了。

  艾札克驚怒交加的想回擊，但是他又再次不見格倫的蹤影，找不到對手令艾札克開始慌張，就好像黑夜看似平靜實則危機四伏，這種不知危險在何處的感覺，比放在眼前的威脅更令人恐懼。

  艾札克越來越慌張，他背過身去想找格倫，沒想到這時，從黑暗處竄出一道陰影，就像一把射出去的弓箭，快得讓人看不見。等到艾札克意識到已經來不及了，格倫伸出鋒利的爪子跳到艾札克的身側。

  那一瞬間，艾札克才發現，這隻狼的眼睛，竟然是不同的顏色！左邊是狼正常的琥珀色，右邊則是艾札克從沒看過的⋯⋯紅色。就好像將鮮血滴入他的眼眸，混成了這樣一個毛骨悚然的色彩。

  在這血紅色的眸子裡，艾札克看到自己驚恐的臉龐。而後他感到一股火辣辣的疼痛自脖子傳來，艾札克在那一瞬被恐懼支配，他憑著本能在地上滾了一圈，躲開接下來的攻擊，接著他低下頭一看，竟然流血了！
  「給我停下！」一聲嚴厲的狼嚎聲傳來，在這空曠的岩石地產生迴盪，整個地方霎時間籠罩在他的威嚴之下，所有的狼都不敢輕舉妄動。

  狼群的首領走到艾札克和格倫中間，他將艾札克擋在身後，「格倫。你清楚加入儀式，除了首領，其餘不能傷到加入者，對吧？」

  格倫默默地站在原地，他沒有回答、也沒有為自己辯解，就只是沈默地站在那裡，好一陣子，才肯開口，說了：「知道。」

  「既然知道，為何還犯？」

  這次格倫沒有讓其他狼等很久便回答了，「沒有鮮血的戰鬥，我沒有興趣。」

  不等狼群首領開口，亞貝爾便率先發怒：「混帳傢伙，你說什麼鬼話！」

  「現在是能讓你這樣亂來的時候嗎！」亞貝爾衝出來大聲的罵著格倫，「我早看你不爽很久了！老是我行我素的行動，不聽指令也不懂合作，你當狼群是什麼地方！」

  格倫瞇起眼盯著亞貝爾，他並沒有被亞貝爾的怒氣嚇倒。里奧在一旁勸亞貝爾不要生氣，但亞貝爾沒有理會。

  「別吵了。」狼群首領介入他們的紛爭，制止了亞貝爾想攻擊格倫的念頭，他轉過頭問艾札克：「沒事吧？」

  艾札克舔了舔脖子上沾到了血的毛，「沒事，血已經止住了。」

  首領點點頭，又轉過頭對格倫道：「你既然留在這裡，就得遵守這裡的規則。」

  格倫在首領說完後，就離開了岩石空地，也不曉得有沒有聽進去。

  艾札克呼出一口氣，剛才因為格倫的出現，氣氛一下子變得很緊繃，現在他走了，那股沈默壓抑的感覺好像也隨之消逝。

  「既然沒事，就起來準備吧。」首領回過頭來，由上而下看著他說道：「艾札克，我是你下一個對手。」

  「好。」艾札克心裡一緊，被這個首領盯著的視線總是讓他坐如針氈，他想起之前一個尚未解答的問題，「那個⋯⋯你的名字到底是什麼啊？」

  「我說過了，沒有。」

  「沒有？為什麼？」

  這個狼群首領瞇起眼睛，難得有一絲情緒從他冰藍色的眼裡一閃而逝，但艾札克無法明白那是什麼情緒，好像他所見到的只是冰山一角，真正潛伏在海底的是更加巨大、更加不為人知的過去。

  「因為，我已經將它拋棄了。」狼群首領，也就是——雷修路，這麼說道。

  雷修路自從娜汀死後，便接管她的職位繼續在狼群裡生活，剛開始有很多狼不服，亞貝爾也是其中一個，但隨著日子過去，雷修路已經不是剛加入的那個不暗世事的小狼了，他變得更強，的確有遺傳到母親娜汀首領的資質。

  但即使實力已經足夠當得起首領了，依然有許多狼不願聽從他的指揮，紛紛離開這個狼群，他們臨走前都說：都是因為你，娜汀才會死的！

  雷修路沒有否認、也沒有挽留，只是默默的看著他們憤恨地轉頭離去。剩下留下來的就只有亞貝爾和里奧，他們組成了新的狼群，而格倫是後來加入的。

  「什麼？」艾札克奇怪的道，「拋棄？名字是能拋棄的嗎？」

  「當它已經不能代表自己，就沒有理由繼續使用。」雷修路靜靜的說道，「好了，廢話少說，開始吧。」

  雷修路擺出戰鬥姿勢，艾札克也有樣學樣的跟著做，不知道他什麼時候會攻過來呢？艾札克緊張的想到。

  對峙了一陣，雷修路先發動了攻擊，他用著一般的狼會攻擊的套路衝了過來，艾札克已經對這樣的攻勢預習過好多遍了，心想著這次搞不好能夠防的下來。在雷修路衝到他身側時，他將牙齒對準雷修路毫無防備的後背，正準備咬下時，他突然轉身，在艾札克來不及反應的時候，伸出狼爪狠狠揮向了他。

  「唔！」艾札克吃痛的悶哼一聲，接著滾到一旁，沾了一地的泥屑。艾札克覺得被揮到的地方痛得不得了，剛才脖子上的傷口隱隱發痛。

  還沒等他站起來，雷修路又立刻使出攻勢，迅猛如雷，勇猛如虎，他將又爬起來的艾札克按倒在地，死死掐著他的脖子。

  艾札克感到一陣窒息，直到逼到此等絕境，他才想起一句話。

  加入儀式上，首領可以把認為不合格的小狼殺死。

  他以前就聽過了，但也不是很在意，因為他從未想過會被同類殺死。直到現在，脖子上傳來的陣陣壓力與撕裂般的疼痛，才讓他心底浮起了前所未有的恐懼。

  那是所有野獸都會有的，對死亡的恐懼。這樣的恐懼驅使他做出抵抗，給了他從未有過的強大力量，那即是凌駕一切情感的——求生本能。

  我要活下去！

  艾札克在瀕臨死亡的關頭，爆發出了自己這一生最大的力量，他用力推開雷修路，使他重心不穩退到一旁。

  艾札克的爪子因使力過度陷入地板，他全身的毛髮都豎了起來，感覺得到任何一絲微小的氣流，現在的他眼前只有這個對手，而他所要做的只有，打倒他！
  艾札克衝向雷修路，就在他露出獠牙準備撕裂他的皮毛時——

  「停！」雷修路突然下令，但艾札克無法控制自己，所以雷修路撞開艾札克，化解了這一擊。

  艾札克跌到了地上，一時之間還迷迷糊糊的，不曉得發生了什麼事。

  「做得好。」直到雷修路走到他的面前，對他開口說了話，他才驚覺剛才發生的一切。

  「記住剛才的感覺，那是你最強的力量，求生本能。不管發生什麼事，都不要放棄活下去。」

  「我不知道你的過往如何，但你在戰鬥時卻總認為自己會輸，或許是敗北的戰役太多次，使你對這個結局根深蒂固。但今天，你卻在那一瞬間獲得了勝利。你做得到，你沒有自己想像的弱小。」

  從來沒有哪隻狼這樣告訴過艾札克，他的母親沒有，他的兄弟姐妹沒有，他以前的首領沒有。

  所以他不知道自己的潛力，不知道原來自己，是可以做到的。

  艾札克心中湧起難以言說的情緒，那是對勝利的喜悅，和被肯定的感動。

  「現在，我宣布你正式加入狼群。從今天起，你就是我們的一份子了。」

  里奧和亞貝爾湊上前來祝賀他。雷修路也走到他面前，象徵性的舔了一下他的額頭。

  「恭喜你啊！小子。」里奧說道。

  「沒想到你可以做到。」亞貝爾說道。

  艾札克開心的道謝，他終於相信在這裡，他能有所改變。而告訴他這一切的，是那個說自己沒有名字的狼，是他以後的首領。

  艾札克的目光尾隨著雷修路漸漸走遠的背影，心中有股嶄新的情感正在漸漸澎湃。


第二章

  裘洛安正準備出發去一個被稱作曼達爾羅山區的地方，他熟練的收拾好行李，修長的手指捲起一張張整齊的紙張。他是一名二十歲左右的青年，雖然還很年輕，但是目光卻很老成，白淨的臉上帶著嚴肅的神情。

  近來越來越多地區被納入為森林保護區，不管是野生的森林或是人造的，為了彌補以前工業時代開墾的大量樹林，現在卻意識到這種自然的環境很可能會消失不見，因此政府大力推動森林保護。

  裘洛安也為了政府的需求做過不少事，他去過很多原始森林評估當地環境是否適合開發、或是給建造保護區的政府一些建議，將維持自然森林與經濟利益達到一個彼此都能雙贏的平衡，就是他的工作。

  而現在他要出發去曼達爾羅山區，那個地方在早前據說擁有很豐富的自然資源，可是隨著時間推移漸漸的被人們破壞當地生態，原有的物種幾乎消失不見，近幾年盜獵的風氣逐漸感改善，才得以勉強維持著那一點僅剩的稀有物種。

  他準備坐上預計好的火車，帶著一身行囊與工作資料，隻身前往曼達爾羅山區⋯⋯本該是這樣，但這次出了一點小「意外」，因此他並非像往常一樣一個人去。

  「哥哥，火車為什麼會冒煙？」一個年僅十歲的小女孩興奮地指著即將進站的火車問到，她是裘洛安的妹妹，潔絲。白晢的小臉蛋上有一雙跟裘洛安顏色相仿的藍色眼瞳，深褐色的頭髮在腦袋上紮了兩根小辮子， 一雙圓滾滾的大眼好像對所有事物都感到好奇，一邊晃著頭左看看右看看，一邊還不忘喋喋不休地發問。

  裘洛安似是很習慣她這種充滿好奇的個性，知道要是解釋一定會沒完沒了，永遠有問不完的問題，所以只是推了推眼鏡，牽著手讓她不要亂跑。

  本來他出來工作是不會帶上妹妹的，但這次熬不過潔絲充滿毅力的無理取鬧，再來他們並沒有父母，平常能委託照顧潔絲的阿姨家也臨時有事，把潔絲一個人放在家裘洛安不放心，心想反正這次只是先探勘地形，應該不會很危險，索性就帶她來了。

  潔絲知道他那死板的哥哥竟然破天荒的願意帶她去時，可是高興的好幾天都睡不著覺，一直都很少有機會可以離開城市，這次總算是可以一償多年想去山林的心願了。

  火車到站後，潔絲被她哥哥牽著手拉上火車，但是火車的出入口總是人擠人，一個不小心矮小的潔絲鬆開了裘洛安的手，與他分開，潔絲著急地在隊伍裡鑽來鑽去想找他時，突然聽到一聲熟悉的聲音。

  「潔絲？」

  潔絲回過頭一看，本以為是她哥哥，結果不是。

  那是一個與裘洛安年紀相仿的男子，他有著一頭柔順的褐色短髮，眼睛則是比較少見的碧綠色，就像是春天第一枝冒出的新芽般翠綠，帶著生機盎然的氣息，脖子上圍了一條白色的圍巾，上面印著樸素的格子條紋，那個青年溫柔的嗓音叫喚著潔絲，給人的感覺十分溫和可親。

  「傑諾伊！」潔絲訝異的回道。傑諾伊是在自己住的城市裡認識的大哥哥，他們住的不遠，潔絲很喜歡去找他玩，因為他的身邊總是會聚集起很多小動物，平時在城市裡的流浪貓狗總是會避人遠之，但牠們卻不會害怕傑諾伊，可能是因為他偶爾會餵牠們吧，總之潔絲很喜歡這個人很好的鄰家大哥哥。

  「你怎麼會在這裡？」潔絲看到認識的人，放下先前找不到裘洛安的焦慮，趕緊跑到傑諾伊身邊。

  「你也是⋯⋯，怎麼一個人在這裡？」傑諾伊擔心的問道。

  「我不是一個人，我跟哥哥來的。」潔絲抬起小臉回道。

  「他在哪裡呢？」

  「不知道。」潔絲搖搖頭，然後低下去，雖然看不見她的神情，但從她緊抓著傑諾伊的手來看，她應當也是很不安的。

  傑諾伊正想要想點辦法幫助她時，突然瞧見火車裡有一個慌張的身影，他不斷在人堆裡穿梭，逢人便問了些什麼，傑諾伊仔細一看，發現那正是裘洛安，原來他已經在火車上了，難怪潔絲找不到。

  「潔絲，你哥哥好像在火車裡了，我們進去吧。」

  「真的嗎！」潔絲墊起腳尖想要看個究竟，卻被來來去去的人潮擋住了看不見。

  「真的，我們走吧。」

  傑諾伊牽著潔絲的手進到火車廂裡，一進去他就開始尋找她哥哥的身影，不一會兒就找到了。

  「哥哥！」潔絲跑到裘洛安身邊，緊握著他的手。

  「你跑到哪裡去了，我不是說過要牽好嗎！」裘洛安剛才找不到潔絲，內心也是焦急萬分，現在終於找到了，令他鬆了好大一口氣。

  「我有啊！但是人太多了。」潔絲回道。

  裘洛安還想說點什麼，突然想起旁邊還站著一個人，「啊，抱歉。」裘洛安不好意思地點了點頭。

  「沒關係。」傑諾伊笑著說道。他與裘洛安因為潔絲的關係也算是有點交集，彼此都算有點熟識、有著淡淡的交情，「剛好遇到你們，還真是巧呢。」

  「是啊，」裘洛安推了推眼鏡回道，「我們要去曼達爾羅山區。」

  「我也是。」傑諾伊睜大了眼說道。

  這時火車即將開始行駛，他們三人停止談話，找了個位置坐在一起。

  「傑諾伊也要一起去？太好了！」潔絲在座位上高興地舉起雙手歡呼，引來其他乘客的關注，裘洛安連忙制止她，並向其他乘客表達歉意。

  「你小聲點。傑諾伊只是要跟我們去一樣的地方，沒有說是一起。」裘洛安糾正。

  「有什麼關係嘛！」潔絲鼓起臉頰。

  傑諾伊臉上依然掛著溫和的微笑，伸手輕輕拍了拍潔絲的頭安慰她。

  「傑諾伊為什麼要去曼達爾羅呢？」潔絲好奇的問。

  傑諾伊沒有立刻回答，而是低頭不知道想了些什麼，才又重新抬起頭來，「因為⋯⋯我以前住在那裡，我想⋯⋯回去看看。」

  「真的嗎？你住在那裡？」潔絲止不住訝異之情，大聲的說道，「好酷喔！」對她來說有人住在城市以外的地方還是第一次聽說。

  不知怎麼的，裘洛安不是很意外傑諾伊的身世，在城市裡第一次見到傑諾伊這個人時，就覺得他有一種格格不入的感覺，並不是不合群或不好的那種，而是在城市裡鮮少見過，充滿著自然氣息的人，那是人與生俱來的氣質，就像從高山頂上流下的淨水，不受任何世俗污染，有著獨特的色澤。

  裘洛安敏銳地察覺到了，他是個觀察力極佳的人。傑諾伊待人和氣，跟誰好像都能很好，但卻也沒見過他跟誰特別好、有密切的來往，總的來說其實是個疑點重重的人物，但是裘洛安卻也不會特別討厭他、防著他，甚至願意放心地讓潔絲去找他玩，可能因為在感覺到他的疑點時，也感受到了他那片赤誠的心，卸下了裘洛安慣性的懷疑與臆測。

  傑諾伊聽到潔絲單純天真的話語，雖然表面上笑著，可是心底卻悄然生起一絲刺痛。自己為什麼要為去呢？回去現在那被人們稱之為曼達爾羅、自己曾經的故鄉？

  也或許沒有任何理由，人在最終，可能都會想再看一看自己生長的地方吧，哪怕那個地方有著痛苦而深刻的回憶，哪怕自己曾經發誓過再也不回去，依然敵不過靈魂深處的思念。

  火車這時行駛過一座隧道，四周瞬間暗了下來，誰也看不到誰，傑諾伊慶幸這時剛好進了隧道，他不想把此刻的表情給潔絲或其他人看見，那一定是很不符合自己形象的、悲傷的表情吧。

  將一切藏匿於黑暗中，不讓任何人發現。也是傑諾伊這許多年來一直在做的事，每當夜深人夜，他才敢將心底深藏的記憶悄悄地拿出來窺視，就像打開一個裝滿東西盒子，一旦回想起以前的回憶，那些情感就如洪水般襲來，傑諾伊完全招架不住，最後他總會發現自己倒在地上，臉上佈滿淚痕。

  這樣可怕的情形導致他有一段時間完全不敢再觸碰一點任何以前的記憶，每當夜晚來臨，他不是吃下安眠藥逼迫自己睡著，就是整夜閱讀書籍，度過這段寂靜的時光。

  後來這種情況才漸漸好轉，或許是時間療癒了傷痛，也或許是已經對痛覺免疫了、習慣了。他慢慢地能夠回想一些以前的往事。傑諾伊靠在火車的小窗戶旁，火車駛離隧道，光芒倏地籠罩了他的視野，佔據他的腦海，將方才不經意想起的記憶驅散於這光中，傑諾伊睜開眼睛，伸手整理有點亂了的圍巾。

  「哈哈，好好玩！」潔絲第一次坐火車，也是第一次讓火車載進隧道裡，覺得十分有趣。

  傑諾伊笑了笑，看著潔絲充滿活力的樣子，心情不知不覺就會好起來，裘洛安在一旁小聲地叮嚀他注意音量。裘洛安一直是個注重禮節也懂分寸的人，從剛開始跟自己認識就是這樣了，雖然偶爾會覺得難以親近，但其實是一個好人，對潔絲雖然也總是刻板的管教著，但只是將疼愛藏在每一次的訓話中罷了，只是潔絲從未察覺，裘洛安也不曾知曉。

  火車已經開了整個上午了，潔絲不知在什麼時候已經睡倒在椅子上，身上蓋著裘洛安的外套。裘洛安拿下眼鏡低著頭看著書本，專注的樣子好像不會被任何事打擾。傑諾伊也被這祥和的氣氛感染，漸漸感到睡意。

  等他醒來時，火車已經到站了。傑諾伊揉了揉眼睛，站起身來準備下車。

  「潔絲，醒醒，已經到了。」裘洛安正把睡得不省人事的潔絲叫起。可是小孩子一旦睡著了，就不是那麼輕易能被叫醒。潔絲含糊的應了聲，又倒回椅子上睡。

  裘洛安輕輕地嘆了一口氣，像是對這樣的情形已經見怪不怪。「抱歉，你先出去吧。」

「好。」傑諾伊走出車門。迎面而來的空氣是從那熟悉的山林傳來的，傑諾伊清楚地感覺到了自己記憶深處的熟悉。

  這種感覺很難說明，不知究竟是愉快、懷念，還是悲傷，亦或是都有，種種情緒澎湃於胸中，傑諾伊感覺到自己好久以來不曾跳動的心律，正一點一點的復甦。

  裘洛安最後抱著潔絲下了車。看見傑諾伊遙望著山峰，神情是少有的複雜。為什麼一個人回到家鄉會是這種表情呢？

  傑諾伊回過神來，看見裘洛安抱著潔絲站在旁邊。「啊，不好意思。忘了你們還在⋯⋯」

  「沒事。」裘洛安推了推眼鏡，「你打算去幾天？有跟家人連略了嗎？」

「我沒有家人。」傑諾伊平靜的說著，「也不曉得要去幾天⋯⋯應該會待一陣子吧。」

「啊⋯⋯抱歉。」裘洛安為自己無意中問的問題道歉。

  「沒事的。」傑諾伊無所謂的笑著說，「媽媽在我很小的時候就去世了。爸爸在我十三、四歲那年， 也因為生了病⋯⋯後來我就一個人住在城裡。」

  「這樣啊⋯⋯」裘洛安不知該作何回應，他本就不是個會安慰別人的人。但傑諾伊的語氣相當平靜，就好像只是說出了自己的身世，跟別人一樣沒什麼不同。

  這時潔絲迷迷糊糊的打了個呵欠，看樣子已經醒了，她抬起頭四處張望。「咦，已經到了嗎？」

  「你才知道。」裘洛安無奈的說著，「快下來吧。」他將潔絲抱到地上。

  「哇！好美喔。」潔絲一下來就開始亂跑，她踩在鐵軌的欄杆上，高高地望著近在咫尺的山峰。「哥哥，我們就是要去那裡嗎？」

  「是啊。」

  「那傑諾伊也要一起來嗎？」潔絲充滿期待的望著裘洛安和傑諾伊。傑諾伊不想打擾到他們兄妹難得聚在一起的時光，本來想拒絕，卻聽到裘洛安突然問。
  「如果你方便的話，不如我們就一起行動吧？」裘洛安難得開口邀約別人，可以聽得出語氣十分僵硬，可話裡的真摯卻不假。

  傑諾伊看著他們的臉龐，一個笑得開懷、充滿熱情的活力，一個卻不苟言笑、不輕易信任他人，可他們卻都是一樣溫暖的人，一樣在城市裡不排斥身為鄉下人的傑諾伊，給了他許多幫助。

  「當然好。謝謝你們⋯⋯」傑諾伊說著，心底漾起一股別於見到故鄉時的感動。

  傑諾伊帶著他們往山裡的密林小道走去，一進入山中，感覺就像立刻到了不同的世界，剛才平地上的房屋、人們，一瞬間都被拋在腦後。這裡是鮮少有人會來的地方，並沒有特意做給人行走的道路，只有一條居民來往時踩踏出的一條小路，因為長久被踩踏，所以這條小路上幾乎沒有花草生長。

  潔絲一路上一直低著頭，他第一次走在這種沒有被人工鋪過的地板上，覺得好玩又新奇，低下頭來還可以看見一些蟲子在雜草堆裡跳躍，有的是圓圓的紅色、有的是藍色的翅膀，真是太有趣了！潔絲睜大眼睛欣賞，不錯過任何一個所能見到的風景。

  啊！那邊有一隻青蛙。牠一直盯著不遠處的一隻蟲子，好像想要吃掉他的樣子。潔絲看過書上寫著青蛙可以用舌頭捕食蟲子，但從來沒有親眼見過。潔絲緊張地吞了吞口水，有一種雀躍又期待的心情，想要在更靠近一點，仔細看清楚，卻被一股不屬於她的力道拉走。

  「哇！」潔絲被嚇到了，他回頭生氣地看著裘洛安。

  「你走太慢了。」裘洛安嚴肅的說道，「這裡是山裡，我說過這樣很危險。」

  「我只是在觀察而已，你不要干擾我！」

  裘洛安頓了一下，「提醒你危險，怎麼會是干擾。潔絲，你太常只注意身邊的事物了，有一些潛在的危險，你卻不懂得預防。這樣子長大後要如何一個人生活？」

  「為什麼你老是要說我長大以後，我現在又還沒有長大！」

  「但是你有一天會變成大人。在那之前，你難道覺得不需要學習以後會用到的知識嗎？」

  又來了！潔絲心想，這個老古板又在教訓一大堆文謅謅的東西。潔絲心煩的跑到傑諾伊身邊，拉著他的手抱怨道：「哥哥真的很討厭，老是要教一些很難的東西，一點都不好玩！」

  傑諾伊輕輕的笑了，溫柔的看著潔絲道：「他只是為你好而已。」

  「可是我一點都不覺得好！」潔絲皺眉說道。

  「或許以後你會了解的，對不對？」傑諾伊依然溫柔的笑著說。

  「我不知道以後會不會了解，可是我現在一點都不快樂。」潔絲抬起頭說。

  「是嗎⋯⋯」

  「是啊！為什麼我一定要學我根本不想學的東西，為什麼我就不能做自己喜歡的事呢？」

  為什麼呢？傑諾伊想到，小時候自己也常常思考這個問題，或許每個人小時後都有這種疑惑吧。雖然自己到現在也不知道這個問題的答案，傑諾伊望向遠處的天空，說道：「我也不知道⋯⋯潔絲，你想做的事是什麼呢？」

  「我想⋯⋯」潔絲看來也是第一次被問到這個問題，一時之間想不出該怎麼回答。

  「哼，連自己想做什麼都不曉得，卻又不想學習。你這樣的態度是不對的。」一直走在後面的裘洛安突然走上前來說著。

  潔絲漲紅了臉想反駁，卻有一道突如其來的大風吹向了他們三人。潔絲伸出手擋住自己的頭，裘洛安也扶著眼鏡，傑諾伊卻正面迎著風，髮絲被吹得胡亂風舞，這陣風帶來了些許白色花瓣，還有一陣特殊的花香，傑諾伊抬起頭，覺得似曾相識。

  傑諾伊就像被某種本能驅使著，走到了森林前方的某一處。潔絲和裘洛安隨後也跟上來一看，便忍不住發出驚嘆。

  「好漂亮！」潔絲說道，孩子童稚的聲音裡有著掩藏不住的興奮。

  在他們前方的是一棵大樹。這棵樹比起一般的樹還要更高大，樹枝細細長長、盤根錯節的繞在一起，有種細緻而天然的美，在這樹枝上，佈滿了白色似絨毛一般的小花，整個樹因為有了這些花朵，反倒感覺毛茸茸的，就好像將天上潔白無暇的雲朵摘下來，放在了這棵樹上。

  偶爾有風吹過時，便會從樹上飄下雪白的絨花，樹底下滿是花朵殘落的花瓣，好似下雪一般。隨風飄蕩的小小花朵飄向了站在樹下的三人，潔絲睜大了眼看著這夢境一般的景象，眼裡是說不出的驚奇與開心。

  「呵呵，這個樹每到這個季節都會這樣。」傑諾伊也抬著頭，微笑的看著這棵樹，他想起來了，小時候自己也覺得很漂亮，常來這裡玩。風呼嘯而過，將傑諾伊褐色的髮絲吹得飄蕩，又帶來了幾朵白色絨花，飄到了傑諾伊的圍巾上。

  裘洛安看著傑諾伊的側臉，他仍像平時一樣微笑著，但是眼睛不再是一攤靜止無波的死水，而是像波光蕩漾的湖面，被風吹起一陣陣漣漪，眼裡流轉著笑意、與一些裘洛安無法讀懂的情感。

  傑諾伊沒有將圍巾上的碎花拍掉，跑到大樹底下，如同兒時一般，傑諾伊握著樹枝，雙手一使力，便爬了上去，看似細瘦的樹枝實則十分堅固，可以完整地承受著傑諾伊的重量。裘洛安和潔絲在一旁看著傑諾伊嫻熟的爬上樹，最後愜意地坐在樹幹上，都覺得不可思議。

  「好厲害！我也想玩。」潔絲按捺不住自己的好奇心，也想嘗試。她很快跑到樹下，學著傑諾伊有模有樣的攀了上去。

  「不行，你給我下來。你不會爬樹。」裘洛安說道。

  「我又還沒有爬過，你怎麼知道我不會？」潔絲說著，他想證明給哥哥看，他可以做到。他伸出手想要抓著眼前的樹枝，卻因為身高不夠而抓不到，在用力的同時，潔絲的腳一滑，差點掉了下去。裘洛安看的心跟著懸起。

  潔絲也幸好因為還小，體重很輕，立刻就被樹枝接住了，他沒有放棄，繼續嘗試著爬到傑諾伊身邊。潔絲不想輕易放棄，哪怕這對他來說很難做到。但就是越難做到的事，越能激起她的興趣。

  看我的！

  潔絲整個身體緊緊抱著樹幹，看著剛才他摔下來的地方，打算這次一定要成功。

  「潔絲，不是那裡。那裡對我來說剛好，但對你來說太遠了。」傑諾伊忽然對她說道，他低下頭指引著潔絲。

  「那怎麼辦？」潔絲抬起頭望向傑諾伊所在的地方。

  「這裡，試試看吧。雖然可能不能爬得和我一樣高，但是剛好適合你。」傑諾伊指著一個較低的樹枝。

  「可是我想跟你一樣。」

  「不用跟我一樣也沒關係。你能做好你做得到的，就很厲害了。」傑諾伊溫柔的笑著說，「雖然你還不知道想做什麼，但慢慢的嘗試、一點一滴的累積經驗，有一天你總會知道的。」

  「嘗試、經驗⋯⋯」潔絲聽了後，思考著傑諾伊話語的意義，「好，我知道了。」潔絲看來真的有把傑諾伊的話聽進去，她點了點頭，不再專注一開始選定的樹枝，而是抓著自己能碰到的樹枝，手腳並用，一步一步的往上爬，直到已經爬到了盡頭，在也前進不了了，才停止了步伐。

  我、我成功了。

  潔絲開心地想，往下一看剛才自己站著的地面變得離的好遠，懸置的高空感令潔絲有興奮又害怕。

  「哥哥、你看！」她向裘洛安揮手。

  「小心。」裘洛安並不想跟她玩，只想讓她注意安全。

  傑諾伊看著他們有趣的互動，也不禁莞爾。散落了一地的白花，如同雪一樣靜靜躺在大樹下，把視線往上移動，從地面上的白花、到眼前的幾棵樹、在到那無盡綿延的山峰，是自己最熟悉的家鄉，最熟悉的地方。

  我回來了⋯⋯

  傑諾伊心想。現在的季節是秋天，樹木呈現各種不同的色彩，熾烈如火的紅色、溫暖如陽的橘色、還有依然鮮艷的綠色，點綴在一座座山巒起伏之間，交織成了這般美好的風景，只有在這高處才能夠看到。

  一陣微風撫過傑諾伊的臉龐，好似在歡迎他回家。他伸手按著被風吹的擺動的圍巾，迎著這風，笑了。

  我回來了。

  傑諾伊拍掉了圍巾上的白花，一隻手扶著樹幹、腳底踩了幾下樹枝，便落到了地面，身手之敏捷，令裘洛安也大開眼界。

  傑諾伊抬頭看著還在上面招手的潔絲，笑著問到：「下來吧？」

  他本以為潔絲會慢慢的爬下來，沒想到她喊了一聲好，也學著傑諾伊扶著樹幹就跳了下來。

  裘洛安和傑諾伊都倒吸了一口氣，潔絲可不是傑諾伊，不可能有辦法平安跳下來的。幸好裘洛安眼疾手快的衝過去，不然後果真是不敢想像。

  裘洛安雖然是接住她了，但一時之間抱不住潔絲的重量，手忙腳亂地接住後自己卻倒在了地上。

  「哈哈哈！」潔絲快樂的大聲笑著，覺得有趣極了。

  裘洛安被潔絲壓在地面上，一點開心的感覺都沒有，只覺得很想好好「教育」潔絲一下。傑諾伊忍著笑幫忙把潔絲抱了下來。

  裘洛安頭髮上沾到了一些樹葉，眼鏡歪歪斜斜地掛在鼻梁上，衣服的袖子也不整齊的翻到手臂上方。看著一向正經的他也會弄的這麼狼狽，傑諾伊還是忍不住笑了出來。

  「你們真是太有趣了。」邊笑邊說著，捧著肚子肩膀不斷顫抖著，看起來是真的很開心。

傑諾伊抹去眼角的淚水，失去力氣般躺在地上。一旁的潔絲也跟他一起笑著，她跑過來像傑諾伊一樣躺在草地上。裘洛安無奈地整理好自己的儀容，將眼鏡重新戴正。

  「好美⋯⋯！」潔絲睜大了眼說著。躺下來後才發現，這裡的天空是如此的藍，不帶有一絲雜質，就是它本來的顏色，在城市裡從來沒有看過這麼漂亮的天空。

  「哥哥，你也躺下來看啊，天空好藍！」

  「不要，又會弄髒衣服。」

  潔絲嘟起嘴，覺得裘洛安很掃興，都不懂得欣賞。她起身拉著裘洛安的衣服。

  「你看一下嘛！」潔絲跩著裘洛安的衣服。

  「別扯⋯⋯」裘洛安一個重心不穩，真的坐倒在了地上，樹蔭下的白花因為他坐下來的力道，一下子飄了起來，弄的裘洛安整個衣服又都是絨毛般的花。

「呵呵。」潔絲好像惡作劇得逞般，開心的捧著肚子笑了起來。

  裘洛安已經懶得再說什麼了。他甩甩頭，一堆白花飄了下來，拿下眼鏡彈去上面的細小花瓣。重新戴上後，望著天空，一覽無遺的藍透過鏡片映入眼簾，看著無邊無際的天、就覺得人的身體在底下是那麼渺小，好像一個不注意便會跌進天空裡。

  真的很是漂亮⋯⋯                                                            

  裘洛安坐在草地上，潔絲又躺回傑諾伊身邊，他們三人在這蔚藍的天空下，一起眺望著遠方，感受著午後的微風吹撫過的清新，享受著和煦的陽光照耀著彼此的臉龐。


第三章

  艾札克在狼群裡已經待了幾天，他漸漸地熟悉這裡的環境，以及生活在這裡的狼群。懶散看起來很沒幹勁的里奧，不擅長打鬥，是這裡面最好相處的一隻狼。亞貝爾擁有很強的實力，也很狂妄高傲，不如里奧好親近。還有格倫，加入儀式結束後，艾札克就都沒有在看過他了，聽里奧和亞貝爾說，他總是這樣，而且因為在儀式上格倫給他製造了不愉快的回憶，讓艾札克不是很喜歡他。

  至於這裡的首領，艾札克仍然不知道他的名字，雖然他說自己沒有名字，但這怎麼可能呢？艾札克很難相信。這個首領至今還有很多他不知道的事，但這些都沒關係，艾札克還是很喜歡這個首領，想要多瞭解他。

  「里奧。你在哪裡？」今天一早睡醒後，艾札克一如往常地在狼群集地裡，尋找著自己新同伴的身影。但是艾札克喊完後，卻沒有狼回覆他。

  艾札克索性跑去一個岩石洞窟裡，先探了探裡頭，而後一躍而下。

  「哇！」里奧突然被踩中尾巴，嚇得跳了起來。他回頭一看，果然是艾札克。

  「怎麼又是你啊？真是的。」里奧打了一個呵欠。

  「嘿嘿，誰叫你睡那麼久？」艾札克開心的趴到他身邊。來到這裡以後，艾札克就最喜歡來找里奧玩了，雖然他很懶，但是願意陪艾札克，他就很高興了。
  里奧舔了舔被踩到的尾巴。這小子踩得還真用力啊⋯⋯

  這也就是里奧了，換作是亞貝爾，不可能只是在心裡嘀咕幾句，一定會跟他沒完。不可能像里奧這樣睜著眼閉隻眼就過去了。

  他們走出石洞外，里奧伸了個懶腰，艾札克則在一旁問，「里奧，為什麼首領沒有名字啊？」

  艾札克一直很想知道，正好今天還記得便問了。但是聽到這問題的里奧倏地停下動作，回頭看著艾札克的神情上沒有平時的溫和神情，抹上了一層沈重。

  「哎⋯⋯怎麼說呢，發生了一些事。說來話長，不過、有一部分是我的錯吧⋯⋯。」

  艾札克略感訝異的看著里奧鄭重的神情，沒想到平時凡事無所謂的他也會有這樣的表現，而他說出的回答，更是讓艾札克驚訝。

  「因為你？怎麼會？到底發生過什麼事。」

  「因為⋯⋯」里奧正琢磨著該怎麼說，突然，他們兩個腳下的地板忽然震動了一下，旁邊的岩石也跟著晃動，一隻體格碩大的狼出在他們面前。

  「哼。」來的人不是誰，果然就是亞貝爾，他從高聳的岩石上跳了下來，竟然還一點事都沒有，他好像聽到了艾札克跟里奧的談話，不屑的冷哼了一聲。

  「小鬼沒事問那麼多做什麼，不干你的事。」

  「為什麼不能問？我只是想知道而已！」艾札克有點害怕亞貝爾，可是他不願被當成懦夫，不願被其他狼小瞧，而且他認為自己是這裡的一份子了，理所當然可以知道曾經發生過的一切。

  「憑你？有什麼資格？」

  「我當然有，因為我也是這裡的一份子！」

  亞貝爾瞪著艾札克，艾札克也不甘示弱的瞪回去。

  亞貝爾冷笑了一聲，勾起了嘴角，「那好，我就告訴你。我胸口上的這個傷，就是我們偉大的首領傷的！」亞貝爾雖然說了讚美之詞，卻極盡諷刺之意。
  「為、為什麼？」艾札克睜大了眼睛。

  「因為⋯⋯他害死了我們之前的首領。這是一個我永遠不會忘的仇，這個傷痕是我畢生的恥辱！」亞貝爾的雙目流露出了可怕的恨意，就好像自己的仇敵出現在眼前，生氣的皺起鼻子齜牙裂嘴。

  艾札克的頭腦幾乎無法消化這個訊息，驚訝的合不攏嘴，而在他開口之前，里奧率先開口了。

  「才沒有呢，不是像你說的那樣。雷⋯⋯首領他沒有害死娜汀，那可是他的媽媽啊！是娜汀犧牲自己救了他，不是你們說的那樣。」里奧急忙替雷修路澄清。

  「那有什麼差別嗎？如果不是他太弱，娜汀又怎會惹來殺生之禍？」

  「當然不一樣！首領他也很難過啊，這不是他的錯。」

  「等等、等等！」艾札克插到他們中間，連忙喊停，「你們在說什麼，我都快聽不懂了！之前的首領、是他的媽媽？這跟你的傷有什麼關係？到底是怎麼回事⋯⋯啊！」艾札克驚叫了一聲，因為他突然看到首領站在岩石上，盯著他們說話，那雙冰藍色的眼睛射出冷徹的視線。

  死定了，不知道有沒有被首領聽到。艾札克在心裡祈禱不被聽見。

  里奧和亞貝爾也回過頭去，里奧看起來也有些不知所措，亞貝爾則一如往常，沒有任何慌張的姿態，好像剛才那些話就是特地說給他聽的。

  雷修路站在岩石上，目光緩緩掃過他們三個，最後停在艾札克身上。

  「你今天的訓練完成了嗎？」

  「還沒有⋯⋯」艾札克緊張的差點說不出話，他想了一會才意識到首領在問什麼。新加入的小狼每天要完成一些必要的訓練，已此來增加狩獵技巧。

  雷修路盯著牠皺了皺眉頭，看來不是很滿意。

  艾札克吞了吞口水，知道自己做錯了，「對、對不起，我立刻去。」

  「不用了。」意外的首領竟然沒有要求他立刻完成。「今天我們出去狩獵，里奧，這附近哪裡有獵物？」

  「哦！」里奧跳出來說，「北邊和西邊現在都有鹿群，西邊處有湖泊，他們可能會去喝水，正好能下手。北邊的靠近山壁，把他們逼過去，可以困住他們。」

  「嗯。」雷修路想了想，「去北邊吧。」

   雷修路一聲下令，狼群們邊準備出發，亞貝爾精神抖擻地咆哮一聲，這種場合他當之無愧的會是主角之一，里奧則沒什麼反應，反正真正狩獵的也不會是他，只要做好偵查的工作就行了。

  艾札克是第一次出獵，在以前的狼群裡這種事總是輪不到他，跟自己同期的小狼都能跟著大狼們出去狩獵了，自己卻只能待在窩裡，很長一段時間令他很痛苦。

  這是我第一次狩獵。艾札克按捺不住興奮的想，一定要好好表現！

  里奧跑在前頭帶領大家去狩獵地，身後跟著亞貝爾、雷修路、還有艾札克。奔跑在森林裡如一道道灰色的旋風，劃過地面時掃起一陣落葉，令森林裡的其他動物們為之膽寒。

  雷修路看了看身側，果然有一道黑色的身影跑在他們附近，那是格倫，自己有通知他來，雖然格倫沒有回覆，但雷修路知道他會來的。

  艾札克落在後頭，看起來跑得很吃力，但仍然想追上他們。雷修路嘆了口氣，看著艾札克，就好像看著以前的自己，那樣無力、弱小，什麼都不懂，卻又不想被拋下的腳步。雷修路故意放慢速度，讓艾札克跟上。

  「首領⋯⋯」艾札克睜大眼睛看著他，「謝謝你！」

  「謝什麼，又沒有要等你。」雷修路頭也不回的道。

  「咦？對不起⋯⋯」艾札克有些慌張的道，「那個、首領，我可以問你一些問題嗎？」

  雷修路瞥了他一眼，「什麼？」

  「里奧他們說的是怎麼回事呢？前任的首領真的是你母親嗎？⋯⋯他、他又是怎麼死的呢？」艾札克小心翼翼地問。

  聽到這問題，雷修路感到胸口一陣刺痛，就好像一根細小的針鑲了進去，鑲進最柔軟的部分，隨著心臟每一次跳動，疼痛便更加劇了幾分。

  雷修路知道他是無心問出的，忍下心中的不適，開口說：「沒錯。她叫娜汀⋯⋯是一個偉大的首領，也是我的母親。她用生命告訴了我一生都不會忘的道理，我會將她所教的永遠銘記在心，以我的血肉之軀貫徹她傳承下來的驕傲。

  至今提起娜汀依然令雷修路難受，他們說娜汀是因他而死的，他又何嘗不這麼覺得？沒錯，雷修路這麼想，你們說的沒錯。所以雷修路沒有反駁，所以比誰都還要痛苦、還要難受。

  但是他不會因此自暴自棄的有想要輕生的念頭，也不會因為無法承受而離開這片傷心地。因為娜汀說過，求生意志是最重要的。這是用娜汀的生命換來的命，怎麼可以就這麼輕易讓它消逝？

  所以雷修路承擔起了首領的職責，或許這麼做很厚臉皮，一定會有很多狼看不慣，覺得他自大又無恥。但他仍然這麼做了。

  因為這是母親傳承下來的信念，自己無論如何都不會拋棄，就算誰都不能理解、誰都不會認同，都沒有關係。雷修路迎著呼嘯而來的風想到，他會活下去，承擔起她的一切和自己的傷痛，哪怕這很辛苦、哪怕要與無時無刻的罪惡感一起存活，那都沒有關係，因為在自己的心理，還有一個與之相等，卻也同樣重要的心情。

  那即是⋯⋯他同樣深愛著娜汀的那顆心啊。為此，他可以承受著難以想像的悲痛，可以跨越一切內心的陰霾，只為了守護她留下的這片土地。

  艾札克聽不太懂雷修路說的話，但莫名覺得很厲害，雖然聽不懂，但可以感受到話語中強烈的意志。艾札克似懂非懂的點了個頭，前方的狼群就突然停了下來，雷修路也早在他沒注意到的時候，走到了最前方。

  里奧湊到雷修路身邊說：「你看到了嗎？那隻公鹿已經很老了，走不太動。我想把他作為目標。」

  前方有一群路正在活動，四周是空曠的草地，鹿群選擇這個地方吃草，以便隨時警惕掠食者。在這當中有一隻跟在鹿群最尾端的鹿，那就是里奧說的目標。雷修路點了點頭表示同意，他轉身安排了各隻狼的崗位。

  「都理解了嗎？」雷修路問著狼群。

  「是！」狼群回答。艾札克緊張地吞了吞口水。

  「那麼，行動。」

  狼群瞬間分散，跑到首領下達指令的位置，他們五隻正好分別包圍著空地，眼神犀利的盯著目標，一陣風緩緩吹過，吹來了某種蓄勢待發的味道，平靜的森林好像繃緊了一根弦，稍有動作就能破壞掉這微妙的平衡。一隻正在吃草的鹿抬起頭，看了看四周，抖動了一下耳朵，其他鹿跟著抬起頭。就在這時，雷修路發出攻擊信號。

  亞貝爾率先從藏身處跳了出來，他離目標最近，早就等得不耐煩了，在接收到雷修路的信號時，他立刻一躍而起。鹿群受到了驚慌，看著來敵而後拔腿狂奔，鹿的跳躍速度是很快的，只有亞貝爾一個追不上，剛才躲在草叢中的狼群也紛紛跳出，幫忙追趕著鹿群。

  鹿最引以為傲的就是速度，這連狼也不敢小瞧他們，他們身上鮮嫩美味的肉是掠食者的最愛，但強壯而有力的腿卻是每個掠食者的夢魘，要是遇上攻擊性比較強的鹿狠狠踢一下，那有可能一瞬間就被踢斷頸骨。

  雷修路他們小心翼翼地跑在鹿群周圍，他們要將作為目標的公鹿送到山壁，好困住他，但是他們必須先穿越一片茂密的樹林，還有一條湍急的河流，才能達到他們的目的。

  艾札克此時已經有點喘不過氣了，他看了看身邊的同伴，沒有一個露出疲態，就連一向怕麻煩的里奧都盡責地完成他的職務，那麼自己更沒有理由在這裡放棄，一定要好好表現！

  四周充滿鹿群的奔跑聲還有狼群威嚇的低吼，森林好像被掀起了原本偽裝的平靜面紗，將那底下的殘酷和兇狠露了出來，吃與被吃，強者存活，弱者死亡，就是這麼簡單而純粹的道理。

  在這混亂又危險的場面，艾札克感到血脈賁張，從沒有如此激動過，在以前的狼群與兄弟姊妹打架時沒有、就連在這裡的加入儀式也沒有，因為這不是模擬、不是演練，是真正的戰場。

  他們終於穿進了樹林，在裡頭有可能是他們分散鹿群的大好時機，也有可能是無法控制而讓鹿群逃之生天的地方，要如何達到他們想要的目的，一切就端看他們的狩獵技巧了。

  雷修路最先竄入林中，他身手矯健的穿過一棵又一棵擋著他的樹木，就好像蛇那般圓滑自如、與他跑在平地上時的速度一樣快如閃電，令艾札克歎為觀止，就算他拿出最大的力氣，現在的他也無法做到如此。

  鹿群也是逃跑好手，跳到林子中速度一樣沒有變慢，反而更快了，這卻是連雷修路也追不上的，已經有幾隻身強力壯的路在他們眼皮子底下逃走了，不過無仿，他們的目標本來就不是那些體格強健的鹿。

  那隻老鹿到了林子中，速度果然不升反降，他的身邊還有同樣幾隻跑得慢的鹿，驚慌地想找尋逃掉的辦法，但越是驚慌，越是會亂了思緒，雷修路他們很好的把握了這一點，狼群不貿然攻擊鹿，但時不時就低聲威嚇，尖銳的森森白牙彷彿就要碰到他的皮膚，鹿知道一旦被抓到那下場絕對是皮開肉綻，淪為他們的食物。

  在林子中跑得快的鹿群和跑得慢的已經徹底分開了，這也是狼群計畫裡的一環，剩下被他們包圍的鹿只有五隻左右。雷修路他們只是在一旁，洋裝攻擊威脅他們，一方面使鹿感到恐懼，一放面也是要將他們帶到更方便獵殺的那個山壁去，好讓這次的狩獵成功。

  雷修路從最初、一開始到狼群裡的朦朧無知，到現在能夠執行一場場計畫，策劃狼群展開狩獵行動，當中用了多少力氣和心血，是難以想像的辛苦，他受過同伴的排擠和嘲笑，也曾有過悲憤和傷心，也曾怨恨過命運的不公。

  他不曉得為什麼只有他必須經歷這樣的事，為什麼其他的狼一出生就能擁有的公平，他卻只因為獵人貪宴的心理，被迫與母親分開，而回到狼群後也沒有得到應有的溫暖和慰藉，反而將那些事情的錯加諸於他的身上。

  他也曾生氣過、怒斥過，但這樣並沒有將他從這地獄中解脫出來，只是像旋渦一般讓他陷入一層層自卑的循環，直到發生了那件事後，直到娜汀用生命向他展現了何謂狼的驕傲，他才明白，他的母親、他的首領，受過的苦比自己還多，要承受的責任比他更重，卻沒有絲毫的抱怨或怨恨，只有默默扛起狼群向前走的抱負。

  這是經歷過時間的洗禮淬煉出的決心，雷修路無法想像娜汀在遭受獵人無情的對待和被奪走骨肉的切身之痛後，是怎麼用著殘破不堪的身心重新站起來的，因為再和娜汀第一次見面時，看到的就已經是充滿王者之姿的一匹高傲之狼了。

  縱使不曉得她是怎麼走過的，但是雷修路知道，自己要向她看齊，如果有著難以忘懷、烙印在心上的傷痛，那就把它從心裡狠狠抓出來撕裂一番，讓疼痛遍佈全身，讓懊悔的血液流遍大地，讓自己痛徹心扉，如此一來才能拋下軟弱，才能有一個脫胎換骨的自己。

  就是抱著這樣殘忍的信念，雷修路才有勇氣一步步走到如今的地位，沒有誰教過他謀策計畫、沒有誰教過他狩獵，那麼就自己學，把握每一次狩獵時前輩的行為舉止，把娜汀教導過的技巧在心裡反復琢磨，他也曾有過失誤、有過敗仗，但那些都是學習的養分，他不會被擊敗。

  所以如今，雷修路已能熟練的使用各種狼的狩獵技巧，身上幾乎沒有半點剛開始稚嫩的影子，無法想像這是一隻從小在人類旁邊生活的狼。他腳步輕快的追趕目標，趁機張開大嘴露出鋒利的牙齒低吼一聲，公鹿哀鳴了一聲跳遠到一旁。

  很好。雷修路心想，若是讓公鹿繼續往前跑，勢必就會跑到地形更複雜的森林裡，那對狼群來說並不好。

  眼看他們就要離開樹林到一處空曠的地面，那裡算的上障礙的為有一條河流，這還夠不成阻礙狼群的理由。

  雷修路往身後看了看，亞貝爾、里奧、格倫⋯⋯都跟上來了。

  艾札克呢？

  雷修路沒有放慢腳步等他，他知道要讓艾札克自己追上，不能總是一昧地等他。若是他真的追不上⋯⋯那也沒辦法。因為這裡是狼群，這就是野外的生存法則，沒有憐憫、沒有同情，一切只能靠自己去爭取。

  離開了樹林，視野一下子變得寬闊，太陽的光少了茂密的樹林遮擋，肆無忌憚地照耀在他們身上，雷修路瞇起眼睛，聽到了遠方河流潺潺流過拍打在石頭上的聲音、聽到了被他們包圍的那幾隻鹿一下子分散開來逃竄的腳步聲。

  等到眼睛適應了光線，雷修路眼前已是湍急的河流還有往遠方逃的幾隻鹿，聰明的鹿知道此時有狩獵者在後面，都一定會藉由河流、河川等來消除自己身上的氣味，好讓他們聞不到自己的味道。

  但這次他們萬萬沒想到，這些早已是在狼群的計畫之中，一直以來無數次拯救了他們的河川，這一次卻將他們推向死亡。

  亞貝爾和格倫無論體力和耐力都不輸給雷修路，此時他們來到雷修路身邊，等著繼續接力，狼群在追捕鹿或其他奔跑耐力絕佳的動物時，會通過以接力的方式保存體力，藉此達到獵殺的目的。

  雷修路點了點頭，向亞貝爾和格倫示意，亞貝爾雖然平時不給雷修路好臉色看，但在狩獵時他還是有分寸的。而格倫卻絲毫沒有理會雷修路的暗示，逕自從他的身旁跑了過去，亞貝爾厭惡的哼了一聲。

  「早就叫你把他趕走，留這種傢伙在群裡只會敗壞風氣！」亞貝爾經過雷修路的身旁時這樣說。

  雷修路慢慢地減弱速度，現在該是他稍微休息補充體力的時候了，他沉默地注視著亞貝爾。

  格倫在來到他們的狼群生活之前，一直是隻獨來獨往的孤狼，他的四肢比普通的狼更細瘦、身體的毛色是暗淡的黑色，最奇怪的是那雙眼睛，竟然有一隻是混濁的血紅色，有傳言他其實是由郊狼和狼混種所生，這樣的混血狼一向被狼群所排斥，很大的原因就是因為他們不懂得規矩，無法融入狼群。

  格倫是在某天被雷修路發現的，那時他倒在地上，黑色的毛上覆蓋著斑駁的血跡，脈搏的起伏十分微弱，幾乎奄奄一息，即使如此，在雷修路靠近他時，仍然睜開眼睛毫不示弱地瞪向雷修路，從那時起，雷修路就決定把他留在狼群裡。

  此刻，雷修路凝視著亞貝爾，平靜的開口：「我相信，他會有他的位置。」說完，便離開。

  年邁的鹿眼見敵人還在後面緊追不捨，倏地跳進湍急的河流里，與他一同逃跑的同伴都早已越過河的另一邊逃之夭夭了，只剩下他還在這裡為自己的生存奮鬥不懈。公鹿的蹄子踩著水底與水流對抗，好幾次都差點一個不穩跌倒，但想到身後還有可怕的掠食者在追殺，就一刻也不敢放鬆心神，就這樣，憑著非凡的毅力，逃到了河中央，已經甩開狼群一段距離。

  狼不像鹿那樣可以碰到水底、也不如一些動物擁有良好的水性，每次狩獵碰到河流對他們都是一場艱難的考驗，亞貝爾深呼吸了一口氣，看著對狼群來說如死門關的急流，想也不想就跳了下去。

  雷修路這時也已經靠近河岸了，看著滾滾的水流，內心悄然升起久久不曾有過的恐懼，那是遠在他還軟弱無力的孩提時代的記憶，他也還記得、曾有過一次主動跳進如噩夢般的水裡，只為了救回那個曾經對自己來說，最重要的人⋯⋯

  雷修路的心神猛的被震了一下，突然停了下來，生氣地咆哮了一聲，他曾發誓過要將那段記憶狠狠拋在腦後，他曾發誓不再想起那個人的所有一切，但現在卻違背了對自己的誓言、違背了對自己的約束。雷修路一口咬住自己的肩膀，銳利的尖牙陷進了皮肉裡，留下了一道深深的牙印。

  這是對自己的懲罰。

  雷修路隱約聽到後方里奧和艾札克正在追趕上來的聲音，可能是里奧不忍心看艾札克一個脫隊稍微幫了他一把，他們兩個才在約定好的時間內追上來吧，明明告訴過里奧不要總是幫他的了⋯⋯雷修路心想，卻也不是很在意。

  在前方的河川里格倫和亞貝爾正在追殺公鹿，但是他們十分沒有默契，不但沒有成功把獵物引到岸上，反而因為彼此的作戰太不協調而干擾到對方，險些讓公鹿逃走。

  「喂、你給我閃遠點！」亞貝爾在急流中一邊穩住身形一邊向格倫吼道。

  格倫沒有理會，跳到一旁的岩石上，對準河中央的鹿準備攻擊。

  亞貝爾倏地瞳孔收縮，緊張的吼道：「不可以！」

  格倫依然沒有理會，在獵物最脆弱的時候給予致命一擊，是他一直以來堅守的法則，此刻那隻年老的公鹿在水中暴露出了最脆弱的部位，令格倫按捺不住自己的殺意。

  他縱身一躍，朝著那隻鹿的脖子撲過去，眼中盡是殺戮的凶光，那頭鹿彷彿感到身後有一道銳利的冷箭襲來，依著多年下來與掠食者周旋鍛鍊出的直覺，連頭都沒有轉，便精準的側過身去，躲過了格倫突如其來的一擊。

  格倫沒有攻擊到目標，一瞬間無法從攻擊狀態轉變回來，頓時失足滑落到水裡，不巧那裡正是水流最湍急的地方，在一旁看到的亞貝爾想要衝過來救援，卻在展開行動前，一道灰色的身影便從他身旁閃過去。

  格倫在水中奮力掙扎，滾滾激流不斷打在臉上，每當好不容易探出水面時，又將他拍回去，剛開始還能應付，但過了沒幾分鐘身體漸漸失溫，也失去力氣再與水流對抗，格倫不是第一次面臨生死關頭，但這是讓他覺得最難受的一次。
  雷修路跳到離格倫最近的岩石上，算準了他的距離後，跳下水將他拉了起來。格倫累的倒在岩石上，雷修路也趴在一旁不住的喘氣。

  「你為什麼要救我？」格倫艱難的抬起頭問，他的目光灼灼，兩雙不同顏色的眼睛好像帶著同樣的恨意。

  「還需要為什麼嗎？」雷修路平淡的回道。

  「為什麼那時候要救我？」格倫終於問出了心底的話。他問的可不是現在，而是那時倒在雷修路的領地上時，為何不殺了自己、或讓自己自生自滅就好。格倫無法理解，也就一直待在這裡的狼群，想著遲早要弄清楚。

  雷修路無畏的迎著他的目光，格倫的眼神有種與生俱來的疏離感，也難怪艾札克會覺得他難以親近。但是雷修路不在乎，他以一樣平淡的口吻說：「這不需要為什麼。」

  說完，他便跳下岩石游到對岸，繼續狩獵，留下錯愕的格倫。自己這段時間一直想找到的答案，竟然就是這樣嗎？

  真是個奇怪的傢伙，格倫想到。自己一向只在乎獵物、生存、殺戮時的快感，他不明白團隊合作，不明白自己的食物為何要與別人分享，一直以來只有自己能依靠，也深信這是唯一的生存之道。

  格倫重新站了起來，身後里奧和艾札克也已經渡河遊了過來，里奧看見格倫站在岩石上，關心的問了他有沒有怎麼樣。

  格倫沒有回答，甚至沒有轉頭看里奧一眼，就跳下岩石，以最快的速度追上了那頭做為目標的公鹿。里奧和艾札克一瞬間就被拉開距離，艾札克厭煩的道：「這傢伙搞什麼！」

  「他總是這樣的，別太生氣。」里奧安慰道，「我們快點吧。」

  「好！」艾札克回答，把格倫的事拋在腦後，因為此刻有更重要的事要做，他沒有忘記首領給自己的任務。

  雷修路和格倫也回歸到追鹿的行列，他們身上還殘留著些許水滴，經過急速地奔馳後甩掉了不少，並沒有影響到他們的速度。眼看山壁就快要到了，那頭公鹿彷彿感到鬼門關正逐漸向自己逼進，自己的體力也在這陣漫長的角逐中漸漸消耗，在沒有成功逃跑，下場一定是死亡。

  年老的鹿嘶吼了一聲，猛地一個急轉彎，試圖甩掉身後討厭的狼群，通常經過一長段的奔跑狼群和鹿都會感到疲累，但是鹿的耐力更上一籌，對於這種突發狀況狼群常顯得束手無策，雷修路和格倫畢竟是之後才開始追趕公鹿，來不及阻止這變化。

  他們看向離鹿更近的亞貝爾，現在就只能指望他了。亞貝爾在鹿抬起腳轉彎的那剎那，緊盯著他的動作、跟著一個急停繞道他預備逃跑的方向，擋在了他的身前，老鹿吼了一聲，抬起蹄子往眼前的狼踩了下去，亞貝爾很快地閃過，齜牙裂嘴的對著他咆哮。

  老鹿似乎是決心破釜沈舟了，竟然沒有像平時一樣驚慌地撤離，眼看第一次的攻擊沒有成功，立即舉起頭上的鹿角，二度往狼攻擊過去。迅猛的鹿角朝著亞貝爾刺了過來，亞貝爾是個很不喜歡閃躲的狼，他一向喜歡勇往直前，像隻只知道攻擊的老虎。

  亞貝爾冷笑了一下，對手沒有被嚇倒，反而讓他的戰鬥慾望更加旺盛，那冷傲的笑容下藏著掩蓋不住的狂喜，就在鹿角刺過來的那瞬間，亞貝爾縱身一躍，直直地朝著前方撲過去，就在鹿低頭的那瞬間，早已跳了起來，撲到了鹿的背上。

  鹿驚訝地直起身子，慌張地叫著，舉起前蹄在空中胡亂揮舞，他沒有想到對手會使出這種招式，沒有想到他能躲過這一擊，甚至不退不閃，直接順勢攻擊。在那一刻，老鹿的心中深深感受到了被掠食的恐懼，他活了很久，一次次從掠食者的手中逃出，他曾經是保護鹿群的戰士，如今卻敵不過歲月的侵蝕，就要迎來結局。

  雷修路和格倫紛紛擋在了鹿的身前，引導著他跑向山壁，這時，里奧和艾札克突然跳出，他們早已先繞到這裡在一旁埋伏，等著雷修路他們將鹿趕過來，在困住他將其殺死。

  艾札克衝出，比預計的時間還要更快地從埋伏地衝出來，他已經等不及了，他相信自己能做到，因為他通過了加入儀式，證明了自己。里奧來不及阻止。艾札克朝著那隻鹿衝了過去，張開年幼的利牙，嘶吼著嗓子，感覺那隻鹿就像自己的囊中之物，往鹿的身上咬了下去。

  我做到了！他想，自己終於成功了。不過鹿卻沒有倒下去，艾札克一邊緊咬著他的身體，一邊疑惑的抬起頭，眼中立刻映入了老鹿的目光，他沒有慌張、沒有恐懼，平淡注視著艾札克的鹿眼有種把他看透了的老辣目光，好像那隻鹿知道，這隻狼儘管是個掠食者，卻沒有足夠豐富的經驗，自己雖是獵物，卻擁有比他更豐富的閱歷。

  看著鹿平淡的目光，艾札克心底升起一點恐懼，他預感大事不妙。在那一刻，掠食者與獵物的界線變得模糊，鹿的成熟穩重佔了上風，他舉起蹄子往艾札克砸了過去，艾札克只好鬆口躲開，還沒等他站穩，就被堅硬的鹿角給刺中。
  艾札克吃痛的叫了一聲，滾到一旁，全身痛得不得了，被鹿角強力的撞擊使他一下無法恢復。那隻鹿沒想到自己最後關頭還能獲得一線生機，掙脫了掠食者的捕殺，立刻用盡全力開始逃跑。

  里奧、亞貝爾、格倫眼看獵物就要逃走了，卻沒有任何法子。就在這時，雷修路猛的衝上，他與鹿已經有一段距離，但是他沒有放棄，他跳上了山壁的側邊，驚險的跑在陡峭的山壁上，要是一個不小心摔了下來，絕對是粉身碎骨。

  鹿跑在地面上，雷修路跑在高高的山壁上，他們離的越來越近，雷修路緊緊盯著獵物，算準了時機與距離，立刻一躍而下。

  老鹿想不到竟然還有狼追過來，驚慌地想要閃開，但是雷修路的爪子已經勾到他了，老鹿往後踢了踢蹄子扭動身體想把他甩下來，但是沒有成功，雷修路的爪像鋼鐵般陷進他的皮肉。老鹿意識到了，眼前的狼跟剛才那隻稚嫩的小狼截然不同，是一個身經百戰的對手，跟他一樣有著豐富的經驗，卻比他擁有更強壯的力量。

  老鹿倒下了，他明白自己不敵這個對手，這就是野外的殘酷。雷修路緊咬著鹿的脖子使他斷氣，他們成功了，終於捕食到得來不易的獵物。

  狼群的成員紛紛圍了過來，慶祝首領帶領他們捕到的獵物。雷修路撕咬著從鹿身上扯下的鮮紅色肉塊，飲著從鹿身上流下的香甜鮮血，經過一番激戰後得來的食物總是特別美味，等他吃飽後，便輪到其他狼群成員了。

  里奧和亞貝爾圍在鹿的身旁大快朵頤，格倫咬走了自己的那份，雖然里奧也有邀請他一起吃，但是格倫看了他一眼，沒說什麼就走了。艾札克慢慢地湊上來，卻在要碰到鹿肉的那刻，被亞貝爾阻止了。

  「你這小子還有臉和我們一起吃？」亞貝爾不屑的說道。

  艾札克縮回了嘴，慚愧的不知該看向哪裡，他的確差點就讓鹿逃走了，而這都是因為自己不自量力，以為跟以前不一樣了，一定能有出色的表現，導致差點釀成了大錯。

  「亞貝爾，別這樣說。艾札克，沒關係的，一起吃吧！」里奧出來幫忙打圓場。

  「不用了⋯⋯」艾札克心虛的說。里奧這樣包容自己，反倒更加覺得無地自容了。反正本來也覺得自己一定吃不到，算了吧！艾札克心裡想著，退到一旁，離開了里奧和亞貝爾所在的地方。

  他躲到旁邊的岩石後面，緊繃了的一口氣才終於放下，嘆了好大一口氣。為什麼我這麼沒用呢，可惡！艾札克用頭抵著石頭，懊惱地想。

  「你在這裡做什麼？」突然一個聲音從身後傳來。艾札克嚇了一跳，轉過身去，才發現是首領。

  「首領⋯⋯」

  「為什麼不過去吃？」雷修路問。

  艾札克沒有立刻回答，他垂下了頭好一陣子，反問道：「我是不是不適合這裡？不適合任何狼群？我這麽弱，沒有哪裡容的下我的⋯⋯」

  雷修路靜靜的看著他：「那麽你要離開嗎？」

  「咦？」艾札克驚訝的抬起頭來，他沒想到首領會問的這麼直接，這是要把自己趕出去嗎？

  「你要走也可以，不過你這麼弱，離開只會讓你更難生存。」雷修路沒等他反應過來，接著說：「里奧也不強，但還是能夠待在這裡，你知道為什麼嗎？」
  艾札克疑惑地望著他，好奇的歪了歪頭。

  「因為他清楚自己的定位。既然沒有打鬥的天賦，那麼就找尋其他才能。他沒有因此自怨自艾，而是活用對地形的熟悉，幫我們策劃了一次又一次狩獵目的。」雷修路看著他，繼續說：「不夠強又如何？狼群重要的不是自己該如何存活，而是和大家一起活下去。如果你有缺陷，那就由同伴來彌補。生存方式不只一種，為什麼一定要很強才滿意呢？」

  是啊⋯⋯為什麼一定要很強呢？艾札克突然驚覺，自己一直以來的思考方式，還是停留在以前的狼群裡，因為一直以來的教導、就是要自己不斷往高處攀，把同輩擠下去，只有站在至高的位置上才是優秀的。可是首領的位置只有一個，難道其他的狼跟他比起來，那些努力就不值一提嗎？

  不該是這樣啊。艾札克想，不論是何種生存方式，那也都是在生存，其實自己和首領並沒有什麼不同，同樣都是為了活下去而拚命罷了。沒有誰該被瞧不起，沒有誰該被不認同。

  艾札克咬緊牙低著頭，心中有著千萬種情緒在澎湃，他想起以前被嘲笑的痛苦、但更多的是此刻認知到了自己的價值的感動，就像撥開重重迷霧，終於見得一縷光明。

  「對不起，我錯了⋯⋯」他從嘴裡吐出這兩句話，而後堅定的抬起頭，望向雷修路的眼神不再膽怯，而是充滿著堅定、不屈的光輝，「但是請讓我繼續留在這裡，雖然我很弱，但我也不想就此放棄，我想活下去！」

  雷修路彎起嘴角，眼神變得柔和幾分。將自己沒有吃完的肉塊拋給艾札克，「行啊。你就繼續待著吧，艾札克。」

  「是！謝謝首領！」艾札克感激的說著，他咬著首領給的鹿肉，卻吃不出它的味道，因為內心洋溢著滿滿的感謝之情，好像就要破心而出那樣無法抑制，連自己正吃著什麼都感覺不出來。

  艾札克望著雷修路灰色的身影漸走漸遠，確定了心中的那份澎湃，那是比感激之情更上一層的⋯⋯忠誠，艾札克確定他就是自己此生要追隨的狼、那沒有名字的首領。


第四章

  那之後時間過了幾天。

  雖然都統稱為「曼達爾羅山區」，但其實是由很多座不同的山所組成的，一座座浩大的山峰，一望無際綿延成一片，舉目望去的地方，都是曼達爾羅。

  在地圖上方只是一個不大不小的地區，但是實際到達，才會驚覺對人類而言是多麽廣大。傑諾伊和裘洛安他們已經進入曼達爾羅山區兩、三天了，一路上都以步行的方式一邊探查一邊享受山野風光。

  「不過這樣真的好嗎？」傑諾伊問。他是為了回去看看以前住的地方，才來曼達爾羅的，但是裘洛安他們目的卻不同，如果要繼續一起行動，傑諾伊覺得先確定過比較好。

  「嗯。就跟你走吧。」裘洛安說。

  「但是⋯⋯」傑諾伊猶豫，他以前住的小木屋，可是在山林偏僻的一個地方，跟這幾天走過的地方截然不同。他怕裘洛安和潔絲無法適應。

  「沒事。我本就是為了探查而來，去哪裡都一樣。」裘洛安道。

  「是啊，一起走吧，傑諾伊。」潔絲開心的拉著傑諾伊的手。

  「潔絲，你第一次到那種地方，尤其還小，要多注意安全，否則遇到危險我可沒辦法。」裘洛安冷冷的說。

「知道啦，我不會有事，你放心吧！」潔絲道。

  他們往傑諾伊的家走去，一路上除了潔絲不斷的好奇地問著問題外，基本上是沒有交談的，好像彼此都帶著一些沈重的往事，在這無聲的森林裡心裡的聲音好像被格外放大，讓人想忽視都不行。

  裘洛安沿路走著一邊四處觀察樹木的種類，一邊做些地標，潔絲好奇的看著他的舉動，時不時問了些問題。傑諾伊看著這些既陌生又熟悉的一草一木，心裡有股說不出的感受，自己離開的這幾年，萬物都跟著變化，尤其是森林這種最能體現大地四季的地方，但是在變化之中、卻又隱隱遵循著某個不知名的法則，就像在自己差點認不出這是何方時，又猛地想起那些記憶。

  啊，這裡是⋯⋯

  前方是一片清澈乾淨的小河，冰涼的溪水緩緩流過石頭，潺潺的流水聲彷彿流進人的心底，將一切雜念沖洗乾淨。不知不覺已經走到這裡了，傑諾伊心想，這裡是當初自己帶雷修路來的小河，也是他發現雷修路會害怕水流的地方。

  「哇！是小河。」潔絲高興地叫道。現在的時間是正中午，即使是秋天的森林，也免不了受到熾熱的太陽照射。潔絲早就受不了這種天氣了，現在看條這條河，就如看見寶藏一樣雀躍。

  「我可以去玩水嗎？」潔絲轉頭詢問她哥哥——其實也不能說是詢問，因為他沒有等到徵求到裘洛安的同意，便脫下鞋子、捲起褲腳跳進水中了。

  「等等，」裘洛安來不及阻止，「不能隨意下去玩水，有時就算是淺淺的河流也是很危險的，我不是跟你說過了嗎！」裘洛安有些氣急敗壞的說。 

  「不要緊的。」傑諾伊拍拍裘洛安的肩膀，柔聲說道：「別的河我不清楚，但這條河是沒問題的，不會有危險。」

  「是嗎？你怎麼確定？」裘洛安質疑道。

  「我確定⋯⋯因為這裡離我住的地方，其實已經不遠了。」傑諾伊微微垂下眼眸，但這跟剛才他為了安慰裘洛安而放緩語氣不同，感覺更像是為了平撫心中某種情緒，「以前我也曾想帶⋯⋯一個朋友來玩，可惜他不是很喜歡水。」傑諾伊自嘲般的笑了笑，語氣裡有著不仔細便聽不出的顫抖。

  裘洛安直覺傑諾伊的話語中有某種深藏的情感在裡頭，這跟他解釋自己為什麼沒有家人時不同，雖然都是淡淡的說著，但那時可以聽出他是真的不在意，而現在，卻只是極力隱瞞著自己的悲傷和難以言說的情感。

  裘洛安在思考時下意識地推了推眼鏡，他一向喜歡追根究底，將問題弄清楚，但這不代表他願意讓別人想起悲傷的往事。裘洛安不曉得要不要針對傑諾伊話中的疑點進行討論，如果又像那時不經意問到他的傷心處呢？

  傑諾伊沒有等到裘洛安釐清心中的疑問，逕自走向那條河川，正午的陽光灑在波光淋漓的河面上顯得閃閃動人，偶爾吹來的微風帶來了一絲水氣使得豔陽不再那麼灼熱，河邊嫩綠的小草在風中款款搖曳。

  潔絲在河中玩得十分盡興，她轉頭瞧見傑諾伊，高聲叫道：「一起來玩吧！」

  潔絲用力地朝他揮手，帶起些許水滴潑到他身上，看著潔絲一派悠游的樣子，令傑諾伊不禁莞爾。

  傑諾伊捲起褲腳踩進河裡，河水冰涼的觸感刺激著皮膚，傑諾伊感到周身寒冷，但適應後，便是通體舒暢的沁涼感。傑諾伊心底的沈重一掃而空，彷彿被這涼涼的河水驅散。不遠處的潔絲朝他揮手，傑諾伊也揮了揮手做為回應。

  「嘿嘿！」潔絲朝著傑諾伊潑水，「看我的。」潔絲熟練地在掌中捧起水、雙掌併攏，朝著傑諾伊潑去一串水珠。

  傑諾伊在河中行動不便，來不及躲，只得閉上眼睛。灑到頭上的水滴沿著頭髮一路滑下。

  傑諾伊學著潔絲也在掌中聚集水潑出，可惜不但沒有飛遠、反倒潑到了自己的衣服。潔絲哈哈大笑，傑諾伊也跟著笑了起來。本應只有潺潺水聲的河川，頓時充滿了朗朗笑聲。

  傑諾伊深深的吸了一口氣，冰涼的水氣和森林的芬芳滿溢於胸中。真好，傑諾伊心想，如果當時雷修路不怕水，也會是像此般風景吧。

  秋風瑟瑟吹過，時間已經過了正午，天氣變回秋天特有的涼感。裘洛安思索著差不多該把潔絲叫回來了，走向岸邊正要開口，潔絲卻突然跑遠，裘洛安以為她貪玩在河裡不願上來，生氣地喊到：「潔絲！」

  卻見潔絲很快地蹲下身從河裡撈了什麼上來，等到裘洛安喊她的時候她已經往回走了，裘洛安本想質問潔絲又跑遠的理由，潔絲卻只是一語不發的來到他身前，神情有一點異樣，裘洛安看到了潔絲雙手捧著的是什麼。

  那是一隻渾身濕淋淋的小動物，因為整個都被水淋濕了，所以看不出原本是什麼生物。牠蜷縮在潔絲小小的手中，眼睛緊閉，呼吸急促且微弱，看起來幾乎奄奄一息。

  傑諾伊立刻趕過來，搶救了一整個下午的時間，那隻小生物才漸漸甦醒。傑諾伊用厚厚的毛巾包住牠，在河邊升起營火，他們三人就圍著這營火和傑諾伊懷中的小生命，等待著時間一點一滴的過去。

  潔絲的臉映照著暖和的火，將她白晢的小臉照得暖紅，然而潔絲的眼睛目不轉睛的盯著傑諾伊懷中的小生物，神情是難得的緊張和嚴峻。

  她想起剛將牠從水裡撈出來時，那幾乎熄滅的生命之火苗，在她的掌中時明時滅，令潔絲的心也跟著忐忑了起來。

  牠不會有事吧？

  潔絲還記得牠躺在自己手中的觸感，混身濕漉的毛貼著自己的手掌，感覺並不是那麼好，但是讓潔絲更為害怕的是，那隻生物幾乎冰冷的軀體，那就像快要死亡的徵兆。潔絲知道動物會死，卻從來沒有經歷過身邊的人突然死亡的事情，未知的感覺讓她第一次嘗到了，名為死亡的恐懼。

  潔絲的指尖正輕微顫抖著，她用力甩甩頭，甩得辮子在空中飛舞，好像這樣就能驅散令她害怕的東西。

  就在這時，傑諾伊輕輕的啊了一聲，在他懷中取暖的動物突然有了點動靜，原本緊閉的小眼微微睜開。潔絲立刻湊上前來。

  「牠沒事嗎？傑諾伊，牠現在怎麼樣了？牠、牠會不會死掉⋯⋯」從剛才一直忍到現在的情緒終於爆發了，語氣因太過激動而微微顫抖著。

  傑諾伊平靜的看著她，說：「已經沒事了。潔絲，不要緊張，牠沒有死，你救了牠。」

  潔絲瞪大了眼，傑諾伊的話使她不安的心，化為一片光明。

  裘洛安也低下頭看著傑諾伊懷中的生物，「這是⋯⋯松鼠？看起來是灰松鼠，而且還沒有完全長大。」他冷靜地說著。裘洛安跟潔絲不同，至始至終都很冷靜，不論是那隻小松鼠生死未普時、還是現在終於活了過來，僅從外表看不出他有沒有緊張或是高興。

  裘洛安一眼便看出牠的品種，現在這個小生物已經不是一開始從水中撈起來的模樣了，牠有著混身灰色且短短的絨毛，在火光的映照下顯得有些紅，模樣比起一般的松鼠小一點，從體型的發育程度上，裘洛安判斷牠是已經斷奶但尚未成年的小松鼠。

  「嗯。」傑諾伊點點頭，同意了裘洛安的說法。他們都是有一定程度上瞭解自然的人，不過一個是從書籍裡學習各種知識，一個則是親身在自然裡生存過然後獲得知識。

  懷中的小松鼠似乎是漸漸恢復意識，烏黑的小眼睛眨了眨看著眼前陌生的生物。潔絲難掩興奮之情道：「牠醒了！傑諾伊，謝謝你！」

  傑諾伊看到有落難的小松鼠，雖然也難免有些緊張，卻仍是最快做出反應，替牠急救和保暖的人，因此小松鼠才得以保住一條命。裘洛安覺得傑諾伊搶救時十分熟練。

  「這是我該做的。」傑諾伊溫和的笑著說，「而且，發現牠的人是你，潔絲，你才是真正救了牠的人喔。」

  潔絲心裡一陣悸動，小心翼翼地從傑諾伊手中接過那隻溺水的小松鼠，將牠揣在自己懷中。那隻小松鼠也沒有掙扎，安心的在潔絲懷裡蜷縮著睡去。

  之後時間也不早了，森林裡的夜晚除了營火以外，就沒有其他光亮。因此這時傑諾伊他們都會早點休息，而今天也一樣。不過不同的是，和他們一起入睡的多了一隻小松鼠。潔絲將牠抱進自己的睡袋裡，放在枕邊靜靜地摟著牠，裘洛安看起來想說些什麼，最終還是作罷，坐進自己的睡袋裡去。

  他拿下眼鏡，慣例的記錄下今天發生的事，拿起筆記本在上面飛快的寫下了文字，旁邊畫了一些素描，細膩的筆觸精確地畫下了森林、還有松鼠的樣子。等到畫完後，抬起頭才發現他們都睡著了。看著傑諾伊和潔絲如出一徹的天真睡顏，裘洛安真覺得他們倒才更像是兄妹一點。

  傑諾伊是個捉摸不透的人，裘洛安一直這麼覺得。他有時就像一個孩子般純真無邪，但是一個跟自己一樣年紀的人，活過了這些年頭怎麼可能還保有完好的童心？裘洛安不相信，因為他早已見過人心險惡，太單純天真、只會遭人矇騙罷了，那麼他寧可變得冷酷、變的無情，只要這樣能有足夠的力量活在世上。
  這是他得出的生存方式。那麼傑諾伊呢？裘洛安總覺得傑諾伊不像外表看上去那麼簡單，他的確是個親和的人，但有時他說出的話，令裘洛安細細思考後依然無法理解，有時卻又真的像赤子一般，天真的讓人一眼就看透，如同最清澈的湖泊。

  真是矛盾的特質，但聚集在他的身上，又不會顯得相衝突，一切好像就是那麼自然。

  果然是個奇怪的人啊。裘洛安心道，不過卻也不會讓人討厭。說是奇怪，其實也只是自己不理解罷了。

  裘洛安釐清了思緒，也差不多該休息了，他收拾好東西，將筆記本和素描好好的收進袋子裡。在睡前看了看潔絲，幫她蓋好被子，靠在溫暖的營火旁，也靜靜的睡去。

  隔天一早，潔絲比往常更快醒來，他醒來的第一件事，就是看看身旁的小松鼠還在不在，潔絲緊張的轉過頭去，睡在枕邊的小松鼠依然在原處。

  太好了。

  潔絲鬆了一口氣，輕輕地抱起小松鼠跑去找傑諾伊。「傑諾伊！早安，你幫我看看他好多了沒有？」

  傑諾伊正在收拾行李，看到潔絲跑來，一如往常地跟他打招呼，「早安，潔絲。今天也很有精神呢。」

  潔絲平常一早起來就會來找他玩，今天雖然也立刻來找他了，卻不是為了玩。

  傑諾伊接過潔絲伸手地出的那團小松鼠，慢慢地翻開覆蓋在上面的毛巾，小松鼠感到一直束縛著自己的東西不見了，掙扎著想要逃出來。

  「別動，沒事的。」傑諾伊說著，溫和的語調好像真能平撫人心，小松鼠烏黑的眼睛看著傑諾伊，小小的鼻子抖了抖，便真的不動了。

  傑諾伊將牠放在手心，看見小松鼠的背上有一道不深不淺的刮傷，恐怕是掉進水裡時，被岩石割傷的，雖然是個不大的傷痕，但在松鼠小小的身體上，卻顯得格外可怖。

  除此之外，松鼠身上還有其他地方有小刮傷，但目前看來就屬背部最為嚴重，傑諾伊拿起藥膏輕輕塗抹在傷口處，小松鼠可能是被碰到傷處時有點痛，又開始掙扎了起來。

  「乖、乖。小松鼠，我知道你很痛，但是要忍耐一下，很快就會好了。」潔絲看見掙扎的小松鼠，心疼的說。他很想摸摸小松鼠，但又怕小松鼠會害怕。

  「這樣就好了。」傑諾伊動作很快，已經處裡好傷口了，他將小松鼠放到潔絲手上，「潔絲⋯⋯你要照顧牠嗎？」

  潔絲用力的點點頭，想也不想就答應了。她輕輕的捧著小松鼠，那模樣就好像抱著珍貴的易碎物品。

  「連自己都照顧不好了，還想照顧牠？」

  說出這話的是裘洛安，潔絲生氣的轉過頭去：「當然可以！為什麼不行？我會照顧好牠、也會照顧好我自己！」

  裘洛安頓了頓，像是沒有料到她會這麼說，「哼，那就希望是如此吧。」

  「差不多該出發了。」傑諾伊回頭對他們說道。這幾天一直是他在帶路，第一是因為這個森林他最熟悉，第二是因為他們的目的地只有傑諾伊才知道。那個地方就是他的家。

  「好！」潔絲精神奕奕的說道，他本想快步跑來，想起還抱著一隻受傷的小松鼠，便放慢腳步。

  傑諾伊笑笑地走在後頭，看著潔絲與平時不同乖乖的走在前面，心底浮出一股暖意。

  他們走在林中，通常除了潔絲以外其他人都一語不發的走著，一方面是為了保持體力，一方面是他和裘洛安都有各自的事要做。

  但是今天卻不同，裘洛安竟然主動走到他的身側，離自己只有幾步之遙，「怎麼了？」傑諾伊開口詢問。

  「你⋯⋯」裘洛安欲言又止，看起來正在努力思考組織起適當的言語，「不管遇到什麼動物都會救嗎？」

  「嗯⋯⋯」傑諾伊不曉得他為何突然這麼問，但也沒有再去追問，而是仔細地想了想，「可能是吧⋯⋯因為很難放著不管啊。」

  裘洛安接著說：「森林裡有很多受難的動物，每天可能都死於非難，你因為好心救了一個動物，讓他活了下來，對其他動物難道不是一種不公平嗎？事實上在森林中，是沒有人類這種生物的，更不會有生物之間互相救助這種道理。除非是家人。」

  裘洛安低沈而快速地說完這串話，他並沒有特意想反駁傑諾伊的意思，就只是把心裡所想的說了出來。

  他也是一個職業跟山林有關的人，卻不是因為特別喜歡。裘洛安甚至時常看著動物死在自己的眼前，因為他們誤食了毒藥、或是被捕獸夾捉住太久而失血，也有些是因為自然因素而死。

  大自然裡每天都在上演這樣的生死，對人類來說無法想像的殘酷爭鬥，在森林裡卻早已習以為常。裘洛安必須抱著冷靜理智的態度，去觀察這樣的森林、評估它們的一切，唯有將自己的情緒抽離，才能看到最真實的本質。

  這就是裘洛安的工作所需具備的特質，他並沒有特別喜歡動物、但也不討厭。他不去救治瀕死的動物，也僅是因為，如果出手救了牠們，對自己來說也等於是干擾這個森林的一環，這樣就無法觀察到真正的森林。

  傑諾伊愣了愣，他知道裘洛安的意思，也了解他為何會這麼說，「其實你說的也有道裡。」說完，便閉口不談。

  他們終究是個性不同的人，傑諾伊能理解裘洛安這麼說的理由，卻不一定會認同。裘洛安也能了解傑諾伊的做法，自己卻也不會效仿。

  許久，兩人誰都沒有先開口，維持了一段可以說是尷尬的沈默。

  「哇！」突然一聲驚呼，打破了這陣沈寂。

  「又怎麼了？潔絲。」裘洛安問道。

  「小松鼠⋯⋯」潔絲一直抱著的松鼠突然不安份的掙扎起來，潔絲抱不住牠，不小心讓牠逃走了。

  那隻松鼠跳到地板並沒有立刻站穩，而是晃了一下，顯然體力和身體都還沒有復原。然而仍是堅持的跑向某個地方，儘管有傷在身，松鼠敏捷的動作還是讓傑諾伊他們一時追不上。

不過傑諾伊他們還是追到了，不是因為他們跑得比松鼠快，而是那隻松鼠自己停了下來。

  牠停在一片樹叢前，上面結滿一粒粒紅色果實，飽滿而鮮豔的紅色令人一看便垂涎三尺，傑諾伊他們追上後看到了就是這樣一幅畫面，紅色的果實開滿在樹叢中，而小松鼠正在上頭猛吃著樹果，速度之快令人不敢相信牠有咀嚼，像是直接吞下去。

  「小松鼠！」潔絲驚喜交加的喊道，喜的是幸好他們追到了小松鼠，驚的是偶然看見了這樣一片美麗的樹叢。

  小松鼠聽到潔絲的叫喚，朝著她的方向跑了回來，潔絲蹲下來伸出手去接，小松鼠便乖乖的站到他手上。

  「你跑去哪裡了？不可以亂跑！」潔絲教訓小松鼠。裘洛安總覺得這句話在哪裡聽過，想了一下後發現好像是自己常對潔絲說的話。

  小松鼠無辜的眨了眨眼，將手中抓著的一顆小果實放在潔絲手上，潔絲瞪大了眼看著牠的舉動，而後開心地露出大大的笑容，「你要給我嗎？」

  彷彿是為了回應他的問句，小松鼠又從嘴裡的夾囊取出更多的果實交給潔絲，原來牠剛才真的沒有把果實吃掉，而是保存在口中的夾囊。

  「呵呵，謝謝你！」潔絲高興的將小松鼠放到臉頰邊磨蹭，眼裡有著無盡的溫柔和喜悅。

  傑諾伊和裘洛安都沒有想到潔絲和小松鼠那麼快就變成了好朋友，可能是小孩子天生就有能融入大自然的能力吧，而且那隻小松鼠也是隻未成年的松鼠，正是防備心沒有那麼重的成長期。

  傑諾伊逕自走到樹叢邊，取下一個果實，失神般的看著這晶瑩剔透的樹果。

  傑諾伊還記得這就是小時候有一次帶著雷修路去尋找的紅色果實。沒想到這麼多年了這裡依然開滿了這個樹果，沒想到這麼多年了⋯⋯那曾與牠相處的記憶依然如此鮮明。

  傑諾伊可以感覺到自己的手微微顫抖著。雷修路⋯⋯雷修路⋯⋯傑諾伊在心中喃喃唸著這個名字。只要閉上眼，那曾經縈繞著腦海的灰色身影就會清晰浮現，就算傑諾伊逼自己不去想，也沒有用。

  傑諾伊還記得那時候也是像現在的秋天，還記得拿時候雷修路雀躍地走在落葉上，時不時回頭朝他一笑。明明是已經沒有牠的森林，不管走到哪裡，彷彿卻依然存在著牠的身影，在小河邊、在樹叢間、在森林中⋯⋯

  那究竟是觸景生情，還是牠從來沒有離開過腦海裡？

  傑諾伊在也握不住那紅色的果實了，他像突然失去力氣一般鬆開手，連同整個身子一起跪在地板。不遠處的裘洛安和潔絲都被這突然的變故嚇到了，連忙跑來傑諾伊身旁。

  「你沒事吧？」一向冷靜的裘洛安這時也不免增添了一絲焦急，他看傑諾伊跪在地板咳嗽了起來，伸出手拍拍他的背。

  就在裘洛安的手放到傑諾伊的肩膀的那霎那，裘洛安感覺傑諾伊好像正劇烈的發抖著。

  「不要過來！」忽然，傑諾伊大吼一聲，用力拍開裘洛安的手，身子跌坐在地上，艱難的匍匐著向後退去。

  他的眼裡充滿混亂，眼神失焦的看向前方，一向清澈的眼眸變得混濁黑暗。粗重的呼吸聲隨著胸口劇烈的起伏著，好像在害怕著什麼。

  「傑諾伊？」潔絲不知所措地想上前幫助傑諾伊。卻被裘洛安阻止了。

  「別去，他現在精神很不穩定。」裘洛安嚴峻的說道，「不知道為什麼會這樣，總之現在先不要接近。」

  裘洛安的判斷是對的，傑諾伊不消片刻便慢慢鎮定下來，他迷迷糊糊的說了些什麼，看起來想解釋剛才的事，卻又還有點精神不濟。

  「傑諾伊，你怎麼回事？哪裡不舒服嗎？」潔絲走過去他身邊，伸出手摸了摸他的額頭。

  「我沒事⋯⋯」傑諾伊臉色蒼白的笑著回答。他當然不可能告訴潔絲真正的原因，因為他也不知道該怎麼解釋。

  「我們走吧，抱歉讓你們擔心了。」傑諾伊站了起來，指著森林的一個方向說道：「沿著這裡往下走就能到目的地了，你們先走吧，我一個人慢慢走就行了。」

  潔絲擔憂的看了他幾眼，傑諾伊抱以一個溫暖的微笑，告訴她別擔心。傑諾伊一個人走在裘洛安和潔絲後面，心情依然還沒有平靜下來，怎麼辦⋯⋯他低聲詢問著自己，他一直不想告訴他們，不想告訴任何人，自己回來的理由。

  他悄悄地從包內取出藥瓶，倒了一兩粒在手上然後吞下去，方才覺得好點了。

  早在不久之前，他患上了跟當年父親一樣的病，醫生檢查後表示，父母有這樣的疾病的話，也很容易遺傳給孩子，但是趁早治療，還是可以得救。現在的醫療已經遠超過當年了，在那時令所有人都束手無策的病，現在只要動個手術配合治療，或許就能得救。

  但是傑諾伊拒絕了。拒絕醫生的任何建議和治療。

  死於和父親同樣的病，受他曾經受過的苦。他想，這或許是命運安排給自己最好的懲罰和結局了。

  當他知道自己得病後，並沒有怨恨命運的不公，也沒有自怨自艾。傑諾伊反而覺得鬆了口氣，也不知道是為什麼。

  他唯一想做的事只有一件，那就是回來這裡，看看那日夜所思的故鄉，看看那朝思暮想的森林，還有⋯⋯如果能見到牠⋯⋯就再好不過了。

  你還活著嗎？傑諾伊抬頭望天，在心裡頭問。連牠是不是還活著都不知道，還妄想見面，根本無稽之談。但傑諾伊仍沒有辦法克制自己不去想，他永遠期待著一個如果。

  或許雷修路已經在這浩大的森林裡，找到自己的歸屬了。或許牠真的如自己所說的那樣，忘了自己也不一定。

  如果真是這樣，那就太好了，傑諾伊心想，只要你還活著，就好了。他願用自己的餘生去祈禱，這一個渺小的願望。

  傑諾伊突然覺得一陣血氣上湧，彎下腰咳了幾聲，裘洛安他們回過頭來，傑諾伊趕緊擺擺手表示沒事。

  這個疾病初期會讓人覺得四肢無力、頭暈目眩，也可能伴隨著嚴重的咳嗽和嘔吐，到後來會覺得體力不支、情緒消沈、可能還會出現一點幻覺，對微小的聲音和溫度變化特別敏感。簡單來說就像是一個重症的人。傑諾伊現在清楚的感受到了疾病帶來的痛苦，但他僅僅是吃些止痛藥來控制。

  儘管如此，傑諾伊仍是靠著自己走到了這裡。幸好這個病看上去不會很明顯也不會傳染。傑諾伊下定決心一定要走完這一程，或許就是這樣破釜沈舟的意志力，讓他堅持到了現在。

  傑諾伊迎上前去追上裘洛安他們的步伐，潔絲看傑諾伊能和平時一樣談笑風生，立刻把剛才的事拋到腦後，真的相信他已經沒事了，開心地繞著他玩。不過裘洛安卻不是那麼好哄過的人，雖然他沒有說，卻仍在心底懷疑。

  夜色覆蓋著整片天空，現在已經是晚上，星辰點點閃爍在夜空，他們尚未走到目的地，今天在路上耽誤的時間還是久了點。

  傑諾伊放下行李，在裘洛安升起的營火旁坐下，旁邊淺淺的小溪靜靜流淌，河邊小小的白色花朵搖曳在夜風中，花瓣被火光映照的顯出一點紅。傑諾伊搓搓手，往冰冷的手指呼出一口氣。

  裘洛安和潔絲也安置好行李，潔絲在睡袋旁跑跑跳跳，裘洛安皺著眉要她小聲一點。他們還是一樣時不時就會拌嘴，傑諾伊這些天下來倒也司空見慣了。

  「傑諾伊，你看！」潔絲開心地跑來找傑諾伊，她指了指站在頭上的松鼠，「不管我跑多快，紅尾巴都不會掉下來喔！對了、紅尾巴是這隻小松鼠的名字，因為牠最喜歡吃紅漿果，而且有很大的尾巴。」

  潔絲一來就興高采烈的和傑諾伊分享趣事，逗得傑諾伊也不禁莞爾，「你和牠變成好朋友了呢。」

  「是啊，我們是最好的朋友。」潔絲笑著說，「還有傑諾伊也是！」

  「我也是嗎？」

  「是啊！傑諾伊不想跟我們做朋友嗎？」

  傑諾伊微微垂下嘴角，沈默了片刻，「朋友⋯⋯我沒有資格當你們的朋友。」

  潔絲疑惑的歪頭看向他。

  「我是個身負罪惡的人啊⋯⋯我沒有資格當你們的朋友，沒有資格⋯⋯當牠的朋友。」傑諾伊又重新掛起笑容，不過這樣的笑容，看起來比哭泣更加悲傷。
  突然，潔絲的雙手用力的往傑諾伊的肩膀拍下。傑諾伊嚇了一跳，反射性地抬起頭看著潔絲。

  「我是問你想不想！你想跟我們做朋友嗎？」潔絲清澈圓潤的雙眸直視著傑諾伊，眼裡有著罕見的專注。

  傑諾伊也瞪大了眼，一時之間不知該怎麼回答。呆愣地望著潔絲的雙眼，下意識的點了點頭。

  「如果想的話，那我們就是朋友。」潔絲放開傑諾伊，將頭上的小松鼠抱在懷裡，「當朋友不需要什麼資格，只要希望，那就是好朋友啊。」

  傑諾伊愣愣的看著她。原來對潔絲而言，朋友就是這麼簡單的道理，雖然簡單，卻讓人心生喜悅。

  傑諾伊笑道：「是啊，你說的很對⋯⋯」

  「對吧？」潔絲和小松鼠對視一眼，彷彿在交換愉快的心情。「還有哥哥也是。」

  裘洛安默默地把頭轉向一邊，「別把我扯進去。」

  「什麼嘛！你真是個不解風情的人，這時候就要坦率一點啊。」潔絲嘟起嘴說道。

  「你是從哪裡學來這些話的。」裘洛安嘴角抽了抽，「你該睡覺了。」

  「討厭！你不要管我啦⋯⋯」潔絲雖然是這麽說，但還是乖乖的躺進了睡袋裡。「紅尾巴，你要一直在我身邊喔。」潔絲輕柔的抱著小松鼠，就像在許願般閉上眼睛低聲喃喃。

  裘洛安拉上潔絲睡袋上的拉鍊，確認她有好好躺進去沒有著涼後，才起身離開，來到營火旁，拿起記事本，藉著營火的光芒寫著東西，神情專注而冷漠。

  傑諾伊望著這片夜空，看著天上數不勝數的繁星，心底的回憶又一點一點悄悄被勾起。

  自己有多久沒有看過這樣的夜空了呢？

  好像自從去到都市以後，就再也沒有見過了。可能是自己沒有心思去欣賞夜色，也可能是都市裡見不到如此美麗的星空。小時候覺得稀鬆平常的景色，如今卻是難得才能見到一次，還真叫人有些感嘆。傑諾伊望著夜空，沈浸在思緒中。

  「你今天還好吧？」突然，一個聲音打斷了傑諾伊的思緒，回頭一看，竟是裘洛安問的，他仍是看著自己的筆記本，神情與方才一樣平靜無波，讓傑諾伊懷疑是不是聽錯了。

  「嗯，還好。」傑諾伊還是回答了，他想自己聽錯的機率不高，裘洛安也不是會隨便開口的人。

  「是嗎？可我看來你不太好。」裘洛安依然看著書本，卻是在與傑諾伊說話。手上的鉛筆飛快的劃過紙面，可見即使交談也不會使他的注意力分散。

  「不會的，謝謝你⋯⋯」傑諾伊小聲的說。

  「別撒謊了。」裘洛安終於抬頭，放下了鉛筆，清冷的目光直視著傑諾伊，像是能洞悉人心般犀利。

  裘洛安僅僅是說了這一句，傑諾伊就知道他恐怕已經猜測出始末。果然，下一句他接著說：「你為什麼要回來？明明身體不舒服。」

  傑諾伊長嘆了一口氣，「有些事⋯⋯深藏在人心底太久，漸漸變得不知道該如何說出口了⋯⋯抱歉，是我該跟你道歉，我無法回答。」

  裘洛安和傑諾伊又一致的沈默了，唯有火焰燃燒著木材的霹啪聲響在他們兩人之間、在這個寂靜的夜晚兀自迴盪。

  裘洛安將手中的筆轉了轉，微微的夜風吹拂著他的黑髮。「我跟潔絲並不是由同一個父親所生。」

  不鳴則已，一鳴驚人。這就是裘洛安一開口給人的感覺了。傑諾伊愣了愣，過了好幾秒才有辦法消化這個消息，而後驚訝的道：「我以為⋯⋯你們是親兄妹。」

  「同母異父。」裘洛安靜靜的道。

  裘洛安的母親是一個不負責任的人，她與原本的丈夫分離，嫁給了另一個男人後生下潔絲，卻無心照顧孩子，甚至整天不回家，偶而回來也把孩子當作不存在。而新的父親也不喜歡他們。

  裘洛安記得有一次他喝醉的義父抓起還是嬰兒正在哭鬧的潔絲，用力的往地板上砸去，幸好裘洛安即使的衝過去接住，否則後果不堪設想。他的童年充滿著吵鬧的謾罵聲和酒氣瀰漫的屋子，不知有多少個夜裡裘洛安都緊緊抱著潔絲，縮在房間的角落聽著門外的吵架聲發抖，生怕父母會突然破門而入。

  他一直很想念以前的父親，他記得以前的父親和母親關係很好時，也曾有過溫暖而美滿的家庭，那時父親會將他放在肩上玩耍，母親會輕聲細語對他說話。裘洛安一直渴望找到原本的父親，回到原本的家。

  或許是冥冥之中神聽到了他的願望，裘洛安真的找到了原本的父親。他還記得是在以前常去的市集和父親相遇，那時父親看起來也很意外會在這裡看見他。裘洛安非常高興，眼淚奪匡而出，他抓著父親的手大聲的哭喊著。

  他的父親看起來也有些動容，愧疚的塞給了裘洛安一點錢，就轉身想走掉。但是裘洛安仍然執著的跟著他，告訴他自己很想繼續跟他生活，告訴他母親變得跟以前不一樣，還有新的父親不好的肢體暴力。

  然而他的父親停了下來，轉頭看著裘洛安，眼神不再溫暖，他冷漠的說著：『別在跟著我了。』

  裘洛安無法理解，他回道：『為什麼？爸爸。我做錯了什麼嗎？我一定會改的，我一定會乖乖聽話，拜託你帶我走好嗎？』

  裘洛安肯肯哀求，一個孩子說出這樣的話無疑讓人心疼，但他的父親卻像是再也忍不下去般，破口大罵道：『走開！別在跟著我了。我才要拜託你不要再煩我了好不好！你、和你的母親早就跟我無關了！我有新的家庭，拜託你不要再來干擾我了！』

  裘洛安愣愣地站在原地，眼淚還不斷地滑下臉頰，一滴一滴地滴在地板上。像是一場雨般，澆熄了裘洛安的希望。原來是這樣，他想到，原來他早就不在意我了。

  長久以來的希望在這一刻被泯滅殆盡。幼小的裘洛安難言這刻的心情，只覺得內心好像被燒出一個黑洞，大的彷彿要把自己吞噬。

  傑諾伊坐在營火旁，聽著裘洛安娓娓道來自己的過去，暗暗心驚他過去的遭遇。他知道有些父母會把孩子拋棄，可從沒想過這樣的事會發生在身旁的人身上。

  裘洛安深吸了一口氣，緩緩地吐出來。傑諾伊知道，雖然他訴說著往事的語氣很平靜，可其實他並不如表面那般不在乎，相反的，正是因為太深刻了，才不知道該如何表達。

  這樣難以言喻的事，為什麼要告訴我呢？傑諾伊心想，這樣傷心的過往，光是要回憶就很困難了。

  「別誤會。」裘洛安說道，「這些對我來說早已是過去。我或許會傷心，但不會太久。現在我早已擺脫過去，能靠自己生活，沒有什麼比這個更幸運了。」
  「嗯，你很堅強⋯⋯」傑諾伊說：「但是，潔絲她⋯⋯」

  裘洛安立刻就意會到他想問什麼了，「潔絲那時後還是嬰兒，幾乎不記得小時後的事了。」裘洛安頓了頓，「父母其實都不想照顧我們，也沒有能力。所以潔絲從小就是我帶大的，我很擔心，在那樣的環境下他會有什麼不好的影響，或者不好的回憶。」

  裘洛安皺著眉頭，語氣不似剛才一般平靜，而是難得帶有波瀾，「痛苦的回憶、傷心的過去，我一個人承受就好了。我不希望她也跟我一樣⋯⋯」

  這或許是裘洛安在那以後，唯一的希望了。因為瞭解到失去能帶給人多大的改變，所以才希望還是天真無邪的潔絲，能保有原本的赤子之心。不要像自己一樣，變得對一切都抱有懷疑、對誰都無法信任。

  正是因為身處在黑暗。才知道光明的可貴。

  「有些事，就像一根刺，刺在人的心底，不把它拔出來，只會讓傷口更加腐爛。雖然也未必會痊癒，雖然過程會非常痛，但總比讓那根刺爛在心裡要好。」裘洛安垂下眼簾說道。
   片刻後，傑諾伊深呼吸了一口氣，將心底的掙扎壓下，開始慢慢地說著，他的過往。

  「我從小就在這裡長大。我有說過媽媽在小時候就去世了⋯⋯而我的爸爸是一名獵人。」

  「他是一個很嚴格的人，也希望我成為一個獵人。但是我不願意。」傑諾伊苦笑，「所以為此常常跟他有些摩擦。雖然這不是我的本意。」

  「某一天，他帶回了幾隻死去的小狼，說那是戰利品。我無法理解，只覺得悲傷。後來⋯⋯我在一條河川旁，意外發現一隻差點斷氣的小狼。」

  「我立刻將牠救了起來。心理說不上是開心還是緊張，因為我一直很喜歡動物，卻從來沒養過。」

  「後來，我還是把牠留在了身邊。我發現自己已經不願牠離開了。不過我並沒有養在家裡，而是一個只有我知道的草原。在那裡，牠能自由地成長。」

  「我把牠取名叫雷修路。雖然我很喜歡雷修路，可是牠卻始終保有野性，不願靠近人類。之後⋯⋯」

  傑諾伊慢慢地說著，他與雷修路的過往。從他第一次帶牠去河川，發現牠會怕水。還有牠在森林裡迷路、被老鷹攻擊。這些回憶就像潮水般源源不絕的湧出，填滿了內心的每一個角落。

  傑諾伊鉅細靡遺的描述著當時的場景，形容得有聲有色。關於雷修路的事，原來直到現在依然記得非常清楚。聽得裘洛安也為這些戲劇化的往事感到驚嘆。
  「後來我和牠變成朋友。我以為這樣幸福的日子會一直持續下去，但我還是太天真了。」

  「我的父親⋯⋯很希望我成為獵人，有一次他受傷了，在家裡和我吵了一架，他認為我不應該那麼喜歡動物。我可以喜歡動物帶來的金錢價值，就是不能喜歡牠們本身。」傑諾伊神色中有一絲痛苦。

  「那時候的我還小，不懂得更好地溝通，也很固執地反駁回去⋯⋯想當然爸爸更生氣了，他把我所有的書都燒掉。你知道，在這樣的山裡，唯一能當作娛樂的除了大自然以外，就只有書了，我真的很喜歡那些⋯⋯尤其裡面還有媽媽送給我唯一的一本書啊。」

  「之後我和爸爸的關係變得很糟糕。有一天他帶我出去練習狩獵時，遇到了雷修路。」

  裘洛安聽的心裡一緊。

  「我很害怕他會殺死雷修路。在他舉槍對準雷修路時，連我自己都沒有意識到，也舉起手邊的獵槍——」

  傑諾伊微微地顫抖，用手捂住自己的臉龐。不用他說，裘洛安也猜出發生了什麼事，但他仍是難以置信地問道：「你⋯⋯開槍了？」

  「對⋯⋯無論有什麼理由，我都不能原諒自己。雖然雷修路得救了，可我卻高興不起來。我大聲地呵斥牠離開，那是我第一次對牠那麼兇。雷修路突然跑來找我一定只是太擔心了，可我卻那樣對牠⋯⋯」

  傑諾伊臉上浮現很深刻的痛苦之情，可見他是真的很愛那隻小狼。裘洛安從來沒有見過一個人能有這麼悲傷的表情，儘管他只是微微彎下嘴角，卻可以感受到他心裡的沈痛。

  這是怎樣的用情之深？

  裘洛安無法想像，更何況是對著一隻非人的生物。

  「爸爸要我去殺死雷修路，以此贖罪。可是我真的無法下手，當我拿起槍對著雷修路時，牠依然毫無芥蒂的看著我⋯⋯我覺得自己真是太差勁了，我寧願死、也不想傷牠分毫啊！」傑諾伊握緊了拳頭。

  「我在雷修路的食物裡放了安眠藥，背著牠送離了這座山。與牠分開時，我說了對不起，不管我怎麼找藉口這是為牠好，都不能掩蓋依然會傷害牠的事實⋯⋯牠一定很恨我吧？」

  裘洛安能想到，一個少年在那樣的森林中，與最愛的夥伴道別，臨走的時候又是怎樣的撕心肺裂。僅僅從傑諾伊的語氣裡就能感覺得出他的絕望了，更別說當時的傑諾伊、還那麼小的一個少年，究竟是承受了多少的痛楚。

  「後來，爸爸的病情急轉直下，我們搬到了城市去尋求更好的醫療。到了醫院一檢查才發現，爸爸有的不只有槍傷，還有多年積累的疾病⋯⋯我還記得爸爸躺在病床上，伸出手摸著我的頭，告訴我要學會保護自己、要活下去⋯⋯原來他多年所做的事，不過就是要告訴我這些道理，我卻一點也不懂，還那麽過分的對待他⋯⋯」傑諾伊說到這裡猛地一低頭，緊咬著牙才能不哭出聲。

  「⋯⋯之後你就一個人住在城市。沒有再回來過，直到現在⋯⋯」後續的部分不用傑諾伊說，裘洛安也猜出來了，他猶豫了一下，還是拍了拍傑諾伊的肩。
「那你又為什麼突然想回來呢？」

  傑諾伊知道無論如何都必須面對這個問題，而他也不想隱瞞了，「因為⋯⋯在最終，我想回來看看。」

 「你的意思是⋯⋯？」裘洛安有股不好的預感。

  傑諾伊點點頭，「我染上了和爸爸一樣的病，這是很容易遺傳的一種病。」

  「那你為什麼不去治療？」

  傑諾伊回頭看向他，目光中已無淚水，帶著跟平時相仿的溫和微笑。看著這樣平靜的目光，裘洛安不用再繼續問下去也已經知道了結果。

  不去治病，自然是不想活下去了。

  裘洛安恍然間有些暈眩，他一時之間實在無法接受有人想要這樣輕易放棄生命。

  「為什麼？」他問道。

  「死於和父親一樣的病。這或許是一種天意吧，為我曾犯下的過錯。我不覺得這有什麼不好，相反⋯⋯覺得有種解脫。」傑諾伊輕輕的說著。

  須臾，裘洛安重重的嘆了口氣，「我真不知道該說什麼⋯⋯」

  勸他活下去？裘洛安不是那種會隨意干涉別人決定的人。那要眼睜睜看著他去死？裘洛安心裡也會不舒服。

「抱歉，我好像又造成你的困擾了。」傑諾伊低下頭，「我總是帶給別人麻煩，對不起。」

  「不過⋯⋯真的很謝謝你們，陪我走這一趟。」

  裘洛安回過頭去，看見傑諾伊充滿真誠的微笑，那是不假思索、真心覺得高興的笑容。

  營火依然熊熊燃燒著，偶爾吹來的微風好像帶來了某段遙遠的旋律。他們沈默地望著夜空，卻不再覺得尷尬。而是某種心領神會的安逸，或許是對彼此的坦誠，打破了擋在中間的隔閡吧。

  微風瑟瑟吹過，好像有人在耳邊歡聲笑語，小河在一旁流淌，彷彿在回應著風兒的聲音。星星在夜空點點閃耀，似是睜大了眼看著地面上渺小的人們。

  在這片寧靜祥和的森林裡，或許人心的痛苦真能得到治癒也不一定。裘洛安和傑諾伊在這片星空下，閉上了眼進入夢鄉，迎接新的一天到來。


第五章


  獵人們踏入曼達爾羅。他們終於來到這個最後的狩獵地。所有人或是摩拳擦掌、或是高興地交頭接耳。只有一個人沈默地站在人群中。

  沃特清了清嗓子，「弟兄們。」他一說話，大家便專心的看著他。

「我們終於來到了這裡。曼達爾羅可能是一塊寶地，也可能只是一個垃圾場。就看各位如何發揮自己的本領，能夠爭取到多少了。」

  「我們一定能獵到很多獵物！」

  「沒錯！看我的吧。」

  所有人紛紛響應著沃特的話。沃特滿意的點了點頭，轉過身。

  看著這片青山綠水，沃特滿腦子是思考著如何獵捕裡頭的獵物，裡面會有什麼珍貴的物種，好讓自己大賺一筆。如今是不能當面販賣一些保育類動物了，但是黑市仍有人在收購，而且價格不菲。

  沃特就是長期和他們打交道的人。知道最近有一個動物的身價暴漲，那便是狼。沃特不在乎為什麼會突然漲價，他只在乎能不能拿到那筆錢。

  而且，狼恰恰是他最痛恨的一個物種。曼達爾羅山區，也是他最為痛恨的一個地方。

  因為，在他小時候曾經和這父親來到這裡。那時他們在營地裡升起高大的營火，愉快地討論著來這裡獵捕的方案，卻突然闖進兩匹狼。

  其中一隻朝他走過來，年幼的沃特害怕地拿起槍射擊，卻沒有打死那隻狼，因為另一隻狼衝過來替牠擋了子彈。

  那隻被他打中的狼發了瘋似的在人群裡大開殺戒，所有人都亂了陣腳。最後那隻狼雖然也死了。但不是被他們殺死的，而是自己跳進烈火裡焚身而亡。

  那隻可惡的狼殺了他們好多人，連同他的父親在內。沃特從那時起就發誓，有一天一定要回來這裡報仇！

  那一天終於到來了。沃特眼睛佈滿可怕的血絲，下定決心要把這裡也毀成跟當時一樣的地獄。要把當時的惡魔狠狠拖出來殺死。

  就這樣，懷著憤恨的心思。他們一夥人踏入了曼達爾羅的邊界，開始在裡面闖蕩，見到狐狸殺狐狸，見到熊殺熊，有時甚至為了練練槍法對著樹上的松鼠開槍。

  走到哪殺到哪，沃特果然如自己發誓的一樣把這裡變成了地獄。他們走過一座又一座的山，現在，終於踏足到了雷修路的領地。

.


  一匹狼悄悄地躲在樹木後面，謹慎地望著四周，附近隨時有可能出現敵人，他要做好萬全的準備，保持冷靜的心態，應付一切為難。

   突然，草叢後面傳來窸窸窣窣的聲音，他猛的一個回頭，張著血盆大口的狼嘴出現在自己面前，下一秒，便被那尖銳的俐齒咬中。

  他被咬著後頸，然後被甩了出去。但是他忍下疼痛，堅強的站起來想要對抗敵人。

  「行了。」雷修路說，「今天就先練習到這裡吧。」

  「不、不練了嗎？」艾札克有些慌張的說，「是不是我做的太不好了？」

  雷修路看了他一眼，「普通。隱匿行蹤做得不夠徹底，簡直就是直接告訴敵人你的位置，你以為森林裡沒有其他像我們嗅覺一樣靈敏的動物嗎？」

  艾札克失望地低下頭，他一直在隱藏氣息上做的不是很好。

  「不過反應不錯。能迅速察覺到危機，這大概要歸功於你的直覺吧，可惜你沒有能完整應對的力量，繼續加油。」

  艾札克高興的抬起頭來，只要首領稍微誇獎一下，他就會高興得不得了。「是，我會的！」

  雷修路似乎想彎彎嘴角，他還有個沒有說的，那就是最後艾札克沒有放棄依然想站起來抵抗的堅強，才是他最出色的地方。擁有不屈服於命運的勇氣。

  他真的改變了，雷修路心想。

  他們一起回到狼群集地。剛才是雷修路在幫艾札克做基礎訓練，那是尚未成年或剛加入的狼會做的訓練。與首領一對一挑戰，藉此訓練小狼的戰鬥能力，也可以讓首領了解他的實力如何，安排適合的位置。

  當然也不只首領可以教導他，只要是狼群的成員都可以。艾札克想起有一次亞貝爾也和他訓練，那傢伙力氣很大，不分輕重的把自己打倒後丟了一句你太弱就結束了，現在想想還是有點生氣，艾札克不悅的抓了一下泥土。

  「你們回來啦。」里奧走出來迎接。

  雷修路點了點頭回應。艾札克則是跑到他身邊碰了碰鼻子以示親近。里奧是個很好相處的狼，就連脾氣不好的亞貝爾都不討厭他，不過艾札克是不會想找里奧訓練的，大概只能從他身上學到如何偷懶吧，艾札克好玩的想。

  「雷修⋯⋯不對、首領。你最近有沒有覺得⋯⋯地盤上不太安寧？」里奧神色嚴肅的道。艾札克驚訝的看著他，一向慵懶的里奧會有這樣的神情，恐怕真的是很嚴重的事，艾札克也仔細聽著他們談話。

  雷修路瞇了瞇眼，「果然，你也這麼想嗎？」

  「什麼什麼？你們到底在說什麼？」

  艾札克還是按捺不住心思，急切地跳起來問。

  里奧和雷修路回頭看向他，異口同聲的道：「我們的地盤上，可能有入侵者。」

  在雷修路的領地上已經很久沒有入侵者了，一來是因為狼群變得越來越少，以往無數隻狼爭奪一塊小小的土地，如今已是不會有這樣的事發生了。雷修路他們坐擁整個曼達爾羅山區的土地，也不知是幸運還是不幸。

  他們在領地裡的日子也算是愜意，除了偶爾有熊或是豹，其他動物對狼來說幾乎不構成威脅。

  會讓他們認為是入侵者，一定就是在某方面干擾了森林的生養，近幾年已經很少這樣的事發生了，可以說是自娜汀死後以來的第一次。

  雷修路很快召集了五隻狼群成員，告知他們事態的嚴重性。

  「那該怎麼辦啊？首領，是不是要把他們趕走？」艾札克說。他記得以前的狼群一向都是這麼做的。

  「哼。大驚小怪，當然是趕走。」亞貝爾不懈得看了一眼不暗世事的艾札克。

  坐在最遠方的格倫看著他們討論，一言不發地靜靜坐著。

  「先等等，」雷修路發言，「我們還不知道究竟誰是入侵者，不要輕舉妄動。里奧，說說你的觀察結論。」

  里奧點點頭，「最近靠近我們地盤的邊界處，總是有很多死掉的動物屍體。有鳥、松鼠，甚至還有狐狸。他們的死法都很奇怪⋯⋯不像是被掠食者傷的，而且屍體都留在原處，沒有被吃掉⋯⋯」

  艾札克心想，什麼動物這麼奇怪，竟然不吃獵到的食物，也沒有藏起來⋯⋯簡直就像只是殺好玩的。想到這裡，艾札克一個激靈，瞄了眼坐在遠處的格倫，難道是他⋯⋯？

  「死掉的屍體只有蟲和烏鴉去吃，可是還是太多了吃不完，久了就散發出一股惡臭，噁！你們真該去聞聞那味道。」里奧嫌棄的皺起鼻子，吐了吐舌頭，想必是聞過那味道令他臭得受不了。

  「他們離我們領土中心還有一段距離，但⋯⋯邊界處那裡一經是一片渾沌了⋯⋯動物死的死傷的傷，幾乎沒有活下來的。」

  狼群成員們倒吸了一口氣，這麼說情況是真的很嚴重了。雖然狼也是作為掠食者，可他們從不濫殺，他們永遠緊守著大自然的法則，那是活在野外第一必須謹記的事物。

  「太過分了⋯⋯到底是哪個傢伙？我要去打他一頓！」艾札克忿忿不平的說。

  「恐怕⋯⋯這次我們要應付的敵人，不只是狼那麼簡單。」雷修路陰沈的道，眼裡閃過一絲危險的光芒。

  「咦？」艾札克訝異地瞪大眼睛，「不是狼還有誰能侵入我們的地盤啊？」

  「哼⋯⋯」亞貝爾也同樣沉下臉，跟平常不同的是，他好像在忌諱著什麼，「小鬼就是小鬼，真是沒見過世面。」

  「那你說會是誰啊！」艾札克生氣的問。

  「還沒有見過，不要隨便下定論。」雷修路打斷他們的談話，恢復往常鎮定的姿態道：「近期我們去探查一下。」

  艾札克用力的點點頭，拋下剛才的不愉悅，專心地聽著雷修路說話。 
  就在他們商討要如何組織隊伍探索的時候，格倫突然起身離去。

  「喂！你要去哪裡？」亞貝爾大聲問。

  「不關我的事。」

  亞貝爾錯愕了一下，「什麼不關你的事？怎麼會不關你的事，保護領地是狼群所有成員的責任！不管是首領還是小狼都一樣，怎麼能說離開就離開？你要是現在敢走那就乾脆不要再回來了！」

  聽了亞貝爾的威脅，格倫依然不為所動，逕自離開。亞貝爾氣得想上前跟他打一架，被雷修路阻止了。

  「你們先討論，等我回來。」雷修路離去前拋下了這句話。

  雷修路追著格倫一小段路，格倫才注意到他的存在。格倫回過頭，問道：「跟著我做什麼？」

  雷修路沒有回覆他說的話，逕自走向前來到他的身邊。格倫好像不習慣有狼靠他太近，退了一兩步。

  「你喜歡這片森林嗎？」雷修路突然發問。他昂首望天，那模樣又好像是在自言自語。

  「⋯⋯沒感覺。」格倫沈默的看著他，不知道他到底想做什麼。

  「這個森林是我的母親誓死保護下來的，因為有她的努力我們才有現在的安寧。」雷修路緩緩說道：「如果必要的話，我也會和她做一樣的事。」

  格倫似乎是輕蔑的笑了一聲，「值得嗎？不過就是塊土地，沒有了再去別的地方找，有必要賠上性命嗎？」

  「你說的沒錯，為了一塊土地犧牲自己，的確是太不值了。」雷修路直視著格倫的雙眼，道：「可我就是願意。」

  「這塊土地可以只是土地。也可以是你的歸屬，當你來到這裡你會感到莫名的安心，這裡的一草一木都覺得是跟自己共生的身體的一部分⋯⋯你有過這樣的感覺嗎？你有過歸屬嗎？」

  格倫沒有想到他會忽然說這麼多，「⋯⋯那跟我無關。」

  「為了它，你願意以身抵擋任何會破壞它的事物，即使受傷也在所不惜。那是我們稱之為歸屬，稱之為家的地方。」雷修路沒有理會，繼續說道。

  「曾經我也不懂為何要讓自己有牽掛，為什麼要這麼看重這裡。有重要的事物不過是讓別人更好打倒我們而已。」 

  格倫被他說中心聲，不自覺地豎起雙耳聆聽。

  「直到有個狼為了守護心中的珍視之物，在我的面前化為灰燼，我才驚覺她是多麽的勇敢、多麽的高傲，我一輩子都比不上。」

  「土地不只是土地，它是我們的歸屬，是我們內心的指標，當你長久的生活在這裡，就會對這塊地產生情感。可那有什麼不好嗎？」雷修路問道。

  「擁有情感不是什麼軟弱的事，真正軟弱的是逃避情感的自己⋯⋯我是這麽認為的，你呢？」

  格倫呆了呆，才意識到他在問自己，「我⋯⋯不知道。」因為自己從來沒有過歸屬、沒有家、沒有情感。就如同冷血動物一般，對同類的苦痛不覺得有什麼，無法和別的狼產生共鳴。

  「不知道也沒關係。」雷修路道：「以後有的是時間去學。格倫⋯⋯我從來都認為你是我們的一份子，在這裡生活的每一隻狼，就像是我的家人。不管你的過去如何，既然加入了我們的狼群，那就是我們的一員。」

  從來都沒有人跟格倫說過這些話，他一直被狼群排斥，森林裡的動物也都討厭他，因為他身上流的是骯髒的混血。不知道從什麼時候開始，格倫已經習慣了這樣的相處，不跟任合同類扯上關係，這樣即使被排斥也不覺得悲傷。

  此刻，站在自己面前的這個狼群首領，卻不排斥自己，格倫很難一下子相信他，聽著他說的那番話有一點懷疑、一點驚訝、還有⋯⋯一點從未有過的情緒。
  格倫不自在的動了動身子，卻沒有反駁雷修路的話。他心想，反正繼續當孤狼是一種生活方式，照著這傢伙所說的也不過就是另一種生活方式，那麼試試也無妨，如果討厭的話，離開就是了。

  「好吧，首領。就聽你的，那現在我該做什麼？」

  「回去狼群集地，跟大家一起討論。」

  格倫聳聳肩，聽命回去了。雷修路卻依然站在原地，沒有動身。

  「出來吧，我知道你在。」雷修路忽然對空無一人的樹林說道。

    「咦？為什麼會被發現啊。」艾札克從樹林的一頭走出來，無奈的說著：「我以為隱匿的很好了。」

  「有進步，但有待加強。」雷修路點評，「你為什麼跟來了？」

  「呃⋯⋯呵呵，因為我⋯⋯我很好奇你為什麼出來這麽久嘛。」艾札克窘迫的搔搔頭，趕緊換個話題，「首領，剛才你說的我都有聽到喔！真是說得太好了，不塊是首領！我再也不會討厭格倫了，之前的事我都會當沒發生過、把他當成我們的一份子的！」

  雷修路看了看在一旁笑嘻嘻的艾札克，和他一起回到了狼群集地。

  里奧和亞貝爾看見格倫竟然真的回來了，都很驚訝。首領到底是怎麼把他叫回來的？他們不禁去想雷修路到底是怎麼做的，怎麼有辦法把這個不合群的傢伙請回來。

  雷修路和他們討論了諸多方案，最後決定在三天後到森林邊境去看看到底發生了什麼事。

  「不管入侵者的真面目是什麼，都不要驚慌，我們只是先去探查而已，不要輕舉妄動。」散會前雷修路最後提醒，有意無意地看了一眼亞貝爾。

  三天後轉眼間就到了，狼群出發前往邊界處，跑著跑著他們忽然聞到一股難以抵擋的惡臭。那從來沒有出現在森林裡的味道令狼的鼻子產生巨大不適。

  「噁！好臭，這是什麼味道啊？怎麼這麼難聞？」艾札克不禁停下腳步，用力的打著噴嚏。

  「前面還有更糟的呢。」里奧屏住呼吸。帶著他們來到一處略微潮濕的地面，「我在這裡發現了一些腳印⋯⋯不過不知道是什麼動物。」里奧小心的看了一眼雷修路。

  雷修路一看，頓時明白了這次的入侵者是誰，他忍不住皺起鼻子齜牙裂嘴，心裡那股不安的預感果然成真了。

  「這是什麼東西的腳印啊？怎麽從沒看過？」艾札克好奇的看著地面上，那比自己的爪子還大上幾分的足跡，有著橢圓形的形狀，還壓出了一條一挑的痕跡。什麼動物的腳這麼奇怪啊？艾札克無法想像。

  亞貝爾發出了一聲厭惡的低吼，「可惡，果然⋯⋯」

  「你知道啊？那是什麼？」艾札克問。

  「哼⋯⋯還能是什麼，」亞貝爾不耐煩的道，用力的踩了踩地面上碩大的足跡，「這是人類！那個該死的物種又來到森林裡做什麼！」

  「人⋯⋯類？」艾札克驚訝的瞪大了眼，「是那個用兩隻腳走路，身上長著奇怪毛皮的動物嗎？」

  艾札克從來沒有見過人類，只有聽過以前族裡的長輩談起，他們說那是很奇怪的動物，生活在離森林很遠的地方。以前也曾跟狼住在一起，那時候他們還沒有毛皮，就像光禿禿的猴子，不過那是很久以前的事了。

  不光是艾札克沒有看過，生活在森林裡的動物和狼也幾乎沒有，連格倫都露出一絲訝異的表情看著地面上的足跡。

  「不管他們是什麼，敢闖進我的地盤，便不會輕饒。」雷修路堅定的說。

  他的話語像一個鎮定劑，讓狼群原本忐忑不安的心恢復鎮定。他追尋著足跡，一路上看到許多動物的屍體，牠們的死法果真千奇百怪，有的身上被穿了一個孔血流滿地，有的被扒走了皮只留下血淋淋的屍身，有的甚至看起來沒受什麼傷，只有表情充滿了驚恐絕望死去。

  原本看到狼群造訪會躲到一旁的動物們全都不見了，因為早已變成地上的屍體，白天的森林無端的多了一股恐怖的安靜氣氛。太過分了！艾札克忍不住心想，對這從未見過名為人類的動物產生了不好的第一印象，怎麼可以把森林搞成這樣？一定要好好教訓他們然後趕走！

  不多時， 前方傳來一陣刺鼻的氣味，人類已經離他們不遠了。雷修路下指令，「從現在開始，務必小心為上，不要太過靠近，隱匿自己的氣息，人類身邊有一種叫做狗的生物，會出聲警告人類。」

  狼群們紛紛點頭。艾札克有點好奇，為什麼首領感覺很了解人類？

  他們隱匿在樹叢裡，灰暗的毛色就像與陰影融為一體。狼群埋伏在森林的一側，蹲在一旁等著人類經過。

  一隻土黃色的大狗威風領領的跑在前頭，好像自己是人群的領袖，接著人們紛紛走來，每個人身上都背著槍枝，他們走過的地方留下了一串雜亂醜陋的腳印，把森林踐踏得面目全非。

  這片樹林的生物受到驚擾開始逃竄，有一隻在樹上的小鳥似乎是才剛學會飛，飛的很慢又跌跌撞撞的，來不及逃走被其中一個獵人看到了，他拿起獵槍毫不猶豫地往那隻幼鳥身上開了一槍。

  「砰」的一聲，獵槍的聲響徹於森林間，從沒聽過這個聲音的艾札克被嚇得不輕。險些從隱匿處跌出，雷修路及時拉住了他。

  幼鳥墜落在地，土黃色的大狗衝過去撿了起來，叼回給了獵人，殷勤諂媚地對著人類搖著尾巴。這時似乎是那隻幼鳥的父母出現，兩隻顏色相仿的鳥兒看見自己的孩子被狗咬在嘴裡，急忙衝上前想來救援。

  獵人哈哈大笑了一聲，舉起槍砰砰的射了兩槍，第一槍準確的射死其中一隻鳥，第二槍卻只打中鳥的翅膀。

  被打死的鳥獵人將其撿了起來，另外一隻被射中翅膀的，他們似乎是覺得這樣皮毛就沒有價值了，嫌棄的將牠踢到一邊。鳥兒倒在地上，看著自己的伴侶和孩子被殺死，痛苦的嚥下最後一口氣死去。

  獵人們和獵犬漸漸地走遠了。狼群們早已按捺不住，從隱蔽處跳了出來。

  「太過分了！」艾札克吼道，「那些可惡的人類，竟然這樣對待森林！」

  「小聲點，別被他們聽到了。」里奧說，「現在該怎麼辦？」

  「那當然是把他們殺死了，還用說嗎！」亞貝爾露出白森森的利齒，臉上的表情十分可怖。

  「我們⋯⋯我們殺的死嗎？」艾札克憤怒歸憤怒，還是對著人類有點忌憚，「被他們那個長長的東西射中了會不會馬上死掉？」

  「沒錯，不要大意。」雷修路道：「我很清楚人類有多殘暴，可以厭惡他們，但不能小瞧他們。」

  「哼，」亞貝爾似乎是很不滿雷修路說的，「你這傢伙該不會是害怕了吧？也對，畢竟你曾在人類手裡輸過不知多少遍，還因此害死了娜汀！」

  亞貝爾此言一出，群裡立刻變的靜默無聲。沒有人敢去接他的話，因為他針對的可是他們的首領。也只有亞貝爾敢這樣肆無忌憚。

  「我們要找出最好的辦法，觀察他們的弱點，才能最有效的驅離。」雷修路並沒有被亞貝爾的話刺激到，依然平靜的說著，只是語氣也不由的冷了幾分。

  「誰有那種時間去想要怎麼做啊！直接衝上去撕碎他們不就好了。難道你還能忍受他們這樣到處破壞森林？」

  「不能。但也不能因此貿然行事。」

  「哼。你這傢伙還是和以前一樣沒膽！我說你該不會根本不想趕走他們吧？因為你以前不是很喜歡人類嗎？畢竟是被他們養大的！」

  雷修路憤怒的低吼了一聲，衝上前和亞貝爾纏鬥了起來，他們把對方打倒在地上，誰都不肯服輸。

  「快住手，現在是吵架的時候嗎！」里奧上前勸架。

  可惜這對他們從來不管用，最後打到互相都耗盡了力氣，才得以停下。

  回到了狼群，亞貝爾坐在沒人看得到的角落默默舔舐著傷口。艾札克悄悄跑去找格倫問了今天亞貝爾說的話不是真的，格倫猶豫了一下，還是如實告訴了他。

  「其實我知道的也不多。雷修路是某一天突然被娜汀帶回來的，在那之前似乎一直和一個人類生活在一起，而且雷修路好像也很喜歡他。」

  「雷修路是誰啊？」艾札克突然問。

  「啊⋯⋯糟了！我竟然一不小心就講出來了，對不起啊！首領！」艾札克對著空無一人的岩石懺悔。

  「首領果然有名字！那為什麼他說他不用了？」

  「這個⋯⋯自從娜汀那一天被獵人殺死以後，首領回來後就像完全變了一樣，說要拋棄自己的名字。」

  聽完雷修路的過往，艾札克難得沒有繼續吵著里奧陪他玩，而是坐到一旁不知沉思些什麼，格倫也意外地待在了狼群集地，也不知道他有沒有聽到雷修路的事？聽完又有什麼感想？

  里奧跑去找雷修路，在一個離狼群集地有一段距離的地方找到了他。

  「你在這裡啊⋯⋯真是讓我找好久。」里奧打著招呼。

  雷修路原本舔著受傷的腳掌，聞言抬起頭看了看里奧，「什麼事？」

  「亞貝爾今天是說的有點過分了，我替他向你道歉。」

  「沒事。」雷修路搖搖頭。

  「可是你也不要真的就討厭他了⋯⋯我說過雖然他脾氣是不怎麼好，但其實本性不壞的。」

  雷修路不以為意的點了點頭。

  「⋯⋯亞貝爾小時候跟你一樣，一直都流離失所，沒有家、沒有能休息的地方。」里奧忽然說起了亞貝爾以前的往事，這被深埋在他心中，從來不曾提起的過去。

  亞貝爾在小的時候受盡了折磨，他幸運地從人類的手中逃走活了下來，原有的家庭卻只剩下了他孤零零一個，承受著極大的寂寞、失落和憤恨，也不知活下來究竟是幸還是不幸。

  娜汀就是在這樣的狀態下發現他的。在一個枯木的樹洞裡發現了亞貝爾，那時候他的身上滿是污泥和斑駁的血跡，著實狼狽不堪，眼裡也毫無生機，看到娜汀前來也沒有任何反應。

  『小傢伙，你也沒有家人了嗎？』

  聽到娜汀這麼問，亞貝爾心中一陣悲痛襲來，他咬著牙點點頭。

  『我也是。』娜汀接著說。

  一個失去了孩子的母親，和一個失去了母親的孩子。眼裡有著一樣的缺憾和苦痛，或許就是這份相似，拉進了他們彼此的距離。從那以後亞貝爾就跟著娜汀生活，創立了狼群。他們有了彼此的幫忙才振作了起來。是在受盡了苦難後，得來的一點相知相惜。

  「亞貝爾非常崇拜娜汀。而娜汀也把他當作是自己的孩子，他們的感情一直很好。」里奧沈聲道。

  沒想到自己的母親和亞貝爾有那樣的淵源。雷修路想到。

  「雖然他表現得很討厭你，可是他其實也是真正為娜汀死而難過的⋯⋯」里奧語重心長的說著。

  「我明白了⋯⋯」雷修路輕聲說。因此亞貝爾才會留在這裡，以前一直不明白他為什麼要留下，因為他不是很討厭自己嗎？怎麼還有辦法忍受自己當首領？
  現在才明白。因為亞貝爾也跟自己一樣，想守護娜汀留下的這片土地啊。

「那傢伙，總是將想說的話都藏在心裡、卻表現得好像蠻不在乎的樣子，真是令人傷腦筋呢。」里奧搖頭嘆氣說。

  「不過，也是他從來都一直取笑我是吊車尾、是最弱的，卻每次都在危難時幫我一把，哈哈，真是不坦率啊。」里奧看似在抱怨，卻不禁笑出聲。「亞貝爾就是這樣啊，雖然是很難處理的性格。可也是我們的一份子，從來沒有拋棄這片土地、從來都謹記娜汀的教誨⋯⋯」

  「首領，你能不能原諒他？就算是看在我請求的份上也好。」里奧閉上了眼說。

  雷修路站起身，背對著里奧說：「不需要你的請求，我也會原諒他的。」

  「太好了！我就知道你會了解。」里奧高興的說。就算一直是群里的最弱也沒關係，只要能跟大家生活在一起，只要能在這塊土地上平穩地生活下去，就是里奧最大的心願了。

  對著里奧這樣的傢伙，不管有什麼怒氣好像也都會被澆熄。雷修路無奈地聳聳肩，唇角勾起一絲笑意。

  他起身離開原處，跑到狼群集地的角落找到了亞貝爾。

  亞貝爾看到他來，立刻起身擺出兇猛的姿態，將全身的毛豎起，令本來就碩大的身軀看起來又大上幾分。「怎樣？又想打嗎？」他語氣充滿不善道。

  雷修路無視他的威嚇，好整以暇地說：「不是。」

  「那你來幹嘛啊？」亞貝爾的語氣又多了幾分不耐，像是希望雷修路趕緊滾出去。

  「你傷好點了沒？」雷修路問。

 「⋯⋯什麼？」亞貝爾停頓思考了幾秒，而後暴跳如雷的說：「我才沒有受傷！你以為你那蹩腳的力量能傷我分毫嗎！」

  雷修路不以為意地看了他幾眼，忽然說：「娜汀⋯⋯母親以前是什麼樣子的？」

  亞貝爾瞪圓了眼，「你⋯⋯你為什麼突然問我？你是什麼意思？」

  「我沒有見過母親以前的樣子，」雷修路緩緩道，「關於她的印樣已經很模糊了，但是你和她相處過不是嗎？」

  「你怎麼會知道？誰告訴你的！」亞貝爾自己問完，也想到唯一一個知道他的過去，而且可能告訴首領的是誰，「那傢伙⋯⋯看我不去教訓他！」

  亞貝爾氣沖沖地準備離開，被雷修路攔下了。「別急著走，你還沒回答我的問題。」

  「我憑什麼一定要回答你？」亞貝爾瞇起眼睛居高臨下的說。

  「憑我是他的兒子。」雷修路也豪不示弱的瞪回去。

  他們對視了許久，誰也沒有先停下，好像在無形之中交戰一般。

  最後，亞貝爾嘆了一口氣，率先低下頭迴避雷修路的眼神，他走到更角落的陰暗處坐下， 緩緩吐露出的聲音好像只是從陰影處吹撫過的風聲：「我小時候也曾被獵人抓走，後來幸運地活下來了，卻找不到回家的路。」

  「就在我快要放棄一切的時候，是娜汀找到了我，給了我新的家，讓我擁有歸屬。他是個很厲害的狼，不論是狩獵、還是心理素質，都很堅強，即使失去了家人，也沒有像我一樣萎靡不振，而是再次開拓新的領地，重新當上首領，而我也一直待在他身邊，我很高興能遇見他，覺得很幸運，他就像是我的第二個母親⋯⋯」

  雷修路也在一段距離外坐下，仔細地聽著他說話。這些可能是亞貝爾一直藏在心底，久久沒能吐露出的話。

  「結果什麼母親、根本只是我自己自作多情。娜汀根本沒有忘記自己本來的孩子。」亞貝爾說到這裡垂下耳，用牆抵著肩膀，難得的露出一絲疲態。「我心裡很慌恐、很害怕，為什麼你要突然出現，如果你不在了、娜汀是不是就會把我當成他唯一的孩子？所以我假裝很討厭你，千方百計想趕你出去。」

  「我真是蠢啊⋯⋯」亞貝爾諷刺的說，只不過這次諷刺的對象是他自己，「明明不知道娜汀怎麽想，還擅自主張的這麼認為⋯⋯我對不起娜汀，對不起你⋯⋯」

  雷修路有生之年都沒有想過有一天會從他口中聽到這三個字，或許他真的像里奧說的那般，本性不壞，只不過學不會溫柔，因為在他小時候家人們還沒來得及給予。他站起身，走到亞貝爾的身邊。

  「不。」他開口道，語氣不再冷漠，「娜汀的確把你當做是他的孩子。」

  亞貝爾抬起頭看向他。

  「他說過，在這個狼群生活的每一隻狼，不管是從哪裡來、不管過去如何，既然加入了自己的狼群，那就是同伴、就是家人。」雷修路說：「我也是這認為的，雖然沒辦法做得像娜汀一樣好，但我也是你們的首領。」

  「我深愛著這片土地，就如我深愛著自己的母親。我相信你也是。」

  雷修路堅定地看著他。

  「不管過去如何，希望今後也能跟你們好好相處。」雷修路緩緩道：「娜汀雖然死了，但是這片土地還在，只要他留下的東西沒有消失，娜汀的精神就與我們同在。亞貝爾，你願意和我們一起守護這裡嗎？」

  陽光從岩石外頭照射進來，照在雷修路的毛皮上面，把柔軟的灰毛照的充滿光彩，就如那時娜汀發現他躺在那陰暗的樹洞裡，將自己拯救出來時一般。

  此刻的雷修路，身影彷彿和娜汀重疊，亞貝爾一時有些晃眼，覺得陽光第一次那麼眩目。

  果然是母子啊。亞貝爾心想。

  亞貝爾勾起嘴角，不同於以往每一次的冷笑、嘲諷，這是他久違的、發自內心的笑容，「哼，當然了，這還用說。」

  外頭的陽光照不到亞貝爾站的角落，但是他的心情卻如秋陽般和煦溫暖。胸口上的傷痕不再無時無刻刺痛他的心，如今，疤痕雖然留下，但受過的傷，已經不痛了。

  亞貝爾坦然的釋懷一笑，和雷修路一起走出了這陰暗角落，沐浴在光之中。

  雷修路再次召集了狼群，坐在高聳的岩石上，看著底下四隻狼群成員，為的就是討論如何處理外來者的事。

  「我們已經知道了，敵人是人類。那是比你們想像中還可怕、還難纏的敵人。」雷修路嚴肅的道。

  「千萬不要掉以輕心，他們有比我們更強的力量、還有可怕的武器。但是，我們比他們更了解森林。」

  「要打敗他們唯一的辦法，就是活用我們的長處。只光用蠻力是不行的，懂了嗎？」

  艾札克用力的點著頭，里奧也是。亞貝爾齜牙裂嘴的樣子好像恨不得立刻殺了他們，格倫這次沒有隨意離去，坐在一旁聽著雷修路的話。

  「森林是我們的家。我絕不允許他們破壞我們的家園。」雷修路堅毅的道：「不管如何，都要把人類趕出去！」

  最後這句話，雷修路用了十足的力量吼了出來，就像在向著天發誓一般，強而有力的聲音迴盪在岩石間，也給這裡每一隻狼注入了一股力量。他們紛紛高聲狼嚎，展現自己誓死守護家園的決心。

.


  獵人們行走在山林間，他們正在一處空地上休息，旁邊還有一條河流，潺潺流水流過岩石，像是一首能洗滌人心的清新歌曲。獵人們卻隨意地在河中抓魚，將河水染成了鮮紅的血色。

  「哈哈，這裡的魚真是游太慢了，隨便就抓到了好幾隻，來，別客氣，大家一起吃！」一個獵人將手中好幾條魚放到火邊烘烤。

  其他獵人們也高興的接受他的好意，開懷大笑的吃著在森林抓到的小動物。沃特坐在人群中，一言不發地盯著跳動的火焰。

  「你們前幾天有沒有聽到狼嚎？」他問著眾人。

  「沒有。你要問幾次啊？真是的，除了你就誰都沒聽到，你是不是聽錯啦？」其中一個獵人回答道。

  沃特握緊了自己的槍枝，「我不可能聽錯⋯⋯那惡魔的聲音⋯⋯牠們一定就在這山裡！」沃特突然激動的用腳踢起地上的塵土，險些把營火給熄滅。

  「你在幹什麼！」獵人們不滿的質問。

  沃特像入魔了般直直地盯著森林，他的眼睛充滿血絲，呼吸趨近於紊亂。牠們一定就在這裡！沃特想，我能感覺得到牠們，看得到牠們，也一定會殺了牠們！那可惡的生物，狼！

  森林裡吹過一陣微風，不似平時讓人感到舒暢、反而陰沈沈的吹過，讓人感到一絲寒意。

  突然，某個比較坐在離空地比較遠、靠近森林的獵人，突然發出一陣驚呼，但是他的呼叫還沒來得及讓人聽到，便慘死在狼口之下、徹底斷了氣。

  雖然很小聲，但還是有人聽到，那人回過頭一看，看見同伴突然血濺全身。驚訝地大喊：「克里！」

  名為克里的就是那個死去的獵人，他的雙眼發白，口吐血沫，已經救不活了。其他人聽到，都轉過來一看。 

  「他、他死了！」獵人們這才意識到大事不好，他們沒有去管那個已經死掉的同伴，讓他的屍體漸漸倒在地上、沾滿了泥濘。獵人們一反先前歡愉的姿態，將食物拋在地上，各個以營火為中心緊靠在一起。

  「我就說吧，牠們果然在這裡，那群畜生！」沃特興奮的說著。

  「你到底在說什麼？他們是誰？」其中一個獵人緊張的問道。

  「牠們就是這個世界上最兇殘、最邪惡、最可惡的生物！是無數人的夢魘——狼！」

  「狼？你說的是真的嗎？牠們在這裡？克里就是被牠們殺死的？」

  「沒錯，你還看不出來嗎？他脖子上那致命的傷，就是狼牙的撕裂傷。」沃特回答。

  其他人聽了，都轉頭去看死去的克里，他的臉上已無血色，冰冷僵硬的面容定格在最後一刻，唯有死不瞑目的瞳孔，鮮活的映照出最後的恐懼。而帶來那恐懼的生物，便是狼。

  雷修路他們潛伏在一旁，看著驚慌失措的獵人們。

  「現在你們知道了吧，雖然他們手上的武器，擁有比我們的攻擊距離還要遠的射程，但是近戰的話不堪一擊。」雷修路道：「雖然他們長得很奇怪，但是跟一般生物一樣，弱點都在於脖子。」

  他們剛才殺了一個獵人，是雷修路下令的。為了消除狼群對人類的恐懼，為了讓他們知道這個生物的弱點。

  亞貝爾、里奧、艾札克、格倫向雷修路點了點頭，堅定地看著他。

  「準備好了？」雷修路問，「那麽，進攻。」

  他平淡的語調就像拉開戰場的第一聲槍響，狼群們退散到四周，包圍了獵人所在的區域，而後不必有誰指令，他們就即有默契地在同一時間衝出。

  他們各自撲向離自己最近的人類，張開大嘴撕裂了對方的脖子。最初獵人們被牠們的突如其來嚇倒，但是等穩住陣腳後，他們可也都是常和野生動物搏鬥的獵人。雖然仍感到害怕，還是拿起了手中的獵槍。

  狼群們謹記著首領說的話，看到拿著槍的獵人便維持一段距離，只在遠處齜牙裂嘴的咆哮，擺出最兇狠的姿態讓對手感到恐懼。而如果聽到獵人扣下板機，便趕緊跳離槍口對準的方向。

  狼群殺得越來越猖狂，看起來就像被鮮血沖昏了腦，不顧一切地嘶咬著，但每當有人舉起槍，牠們卻能在最短的時間內逃離，讓獵人們無可奈何。

  「該怎麼辦啊！」僅存的獵人驚慌的問著沃特。沃特沒有回答，突然笑了起來。

  「你瘋了吧！」獵人們驚疑的看著他。

  「我沒有，我覺得真是太幸運了！」沃特說。

  他握著槍枝衝進戰場，踏過已是屍體的同伴，沒有回過頭看一眼。他衝到了一隻狼面前，那是隻相當威武美麗的狼，額頭上有一點小傷痕，就好像某種標記，「終於找到你了！」

  雷修路看著這個不怕死的衝出來的人類，升起了一股怒意，打算讓他死於自己的爪下，卻見那個獵人笑著拿起槍對準他，嘴裡不知說著什麼話。

  「去死吧，你這個惡魔之子！步上當初那隻於烈火焚盡的狼的腳步，去死吧！」沃特終於能為多年來的仇恨做個了解，高興得不能自己。

  雷修路愣愣的看著他，不知為何想起當初那個少年，也曾這樣拿槍對著自己，那少年的名字叫——

  「首領！」艾札克看見雷修路被一個人類瞄準，卻沒有躲開，於是緊張地大喊。

  雷修路猛的回過神來，躲過了沃特的這一擊。他心有餘悸的看著地面上那一個被子彈射出的孔，如果剛才還站在那裡，現在搞不好就死了。

  雷修路來不及細想為什麼自己會有剛才那種反應，本能地覺得打不過這個獵人，趕緊跑走躲到一旁。沒想到那個獵人卻還是追上來了。

  「沃特！來幫幫我們啊。」遠處一個獵人喊道。他的身上壓了一隻狼，正用獵槍抵著牠長滿尖牙的大嘴。其他人也都深陷於苦戰中，騰不出手幫忙。

  沃特厭煩地嘖了一聲，掉回過頭去幫忙，他的槍法極準，一下子就趕跑了狼。他對著餘下還活著的人喊道：「別慌，拿起毒氣彈！」

  「可是⋯⋯」獵人們不敢輕易答應。沃特繼續吼道：「沒關係，快用！」

  獵人們紛紛射出毒氣彈，這個子彈裡藏有致命的毒氣，可以很快破壞生物的嗅覺組織，對付狼、狗這種生物很有效。但是價格也很昂貴，得來不易，因此他們不敢亂用。

  雷修路察覺到不妙，趕緊出聲提醒同伴逃離。但還是晚了，亞貝爾剛攻擊完一個獵人，沒能及時閃過，眼看就要被毒氣彈射中，里奧即時衝過來將他撞開，他們雙雙倒在一旁，雖然身上都有一點傷，但還不礙事。

  「今天先撤退！」雷修路對著自己的狼群喊道。現在的亞貝爾他們對於首領的命令不疑有他。立刻聽命逃離戰場。

  沃特還想追，但奈何狼奔跑的速度太快，他又對這森林不熟，於是追丟了，他氣得在後方大喊：「我不會放過你的！」可回應他的只有一片空蕩蕩的森林。
  雷修路他們到安全的地方停了下來，剛才的戰役依然歷歷在目。

  「可惡！」亞貝爾大吼，「那些可惡的人類。」他生氣的舔舔鼻子，雖然躲過了毒氣彈，但是還是稍微受到了一點影響，現在他和里奧都覺得鼻子很不舒服。

  「我們⋯⋯是不是還沒有把他們趕出去？」艾札克小心翼翼的問。聞言，狼群都回頭看向他。

  「這次的行動是我失誤了，」雷修路低下頭，「我沒有料算到他們的武器又更加進步。」

  亞貝爾和里奧回想起那會噴出氣體的子彈，光是聞到就令鼻子痛得受不了。里奧說道：「至少我們知道了有那樣的武器，下次可以避免。」

  「沒錯，我們還沒有輸。」雷修路冷靜的說道：「記取這次的經驗，準備下一次的戰役吧。不管幾次，都要趕走他們。」

  「是！」狼群們有力的回應著。

  「不過，有一件事，是比趕走人類之前，你們必須更優先做到。」

  「什麼事？」艾札克問。

  雷修路冰藍的眼瞳遙望著地平線，「活下去。」

  狼群們答應了首領的命令，前往返途的旅程，計畫著下次的戰役。現在的他們背負著一整個森林的生死存亡，一刻都不能掉以輕心。

  突然，遠方傳來一些細微的聲響，那聲音小到幾乎聽不見，但是對於現在的他們來說，一點細小的聲音都逃不過敏銳的聽覺。

  「首領，好像是⋯⋯人類的腳步聲？」里奧不確定的問。

  「什麼？人類這麼快就追來了嗎？」艾札克驚訝的說。

  「別慌，」雷修路說，「我們去看看吧。亞貝爾和里奧，要不要先回去休息？」

  「哼！這一點小傷而已，不礙事！」亞貝爾大聲說。他們身上或多或少都受了一點傷，其中最嚴重的就是戰鬥方式一向狂野的亞貝爾，但正如他所說，他早就習慣了，並不礙事。

  「沒事，嗅覺也慢慢恢復了。」里奧說。

  他們準確地捕捉到了聲音的來源，小心地慢慢接近。四散開來保持隊形前進，萬一真是人類便可以馬上包圍然後殺死。

  雷修路在隊伍的正中央前進著，他是隊伍的核心。雷修路心理浮起一點異樣，這個地方⋯⋯怎麼有種⋯⋯熟悉的感覺？

  雷修路猛地一個激靈，抬頭看了看四周，這裡⋯⋯不正是他小時候和傑諾伊一起生活的草原附近嗎！

  那個人類正好走到他們的包圍中間，無知的人類還沒有察覺附近危機四伏。雷修路從草叢縫隙間看到了一個褐色頭髮的人的背影，不同於剛才那些獵人，這個人類身上沒有帶著槍，看起來一點也沒有威脅。

  他頓時混身克制不住的顫抖，瞳孔激動的豎直成一條線。那⋯⋯難道是？

  雷修路想也沒想，便從草叢中跳了出來。其他的同伴看都都嚇了一跳，首領怎麼沒有先跟他們招呼一聲在攻擊呢？

  褐髮的人類回過頭一看，也露出了難以置信的表情。

  「⋯⋯雷修路？」

  雷修路聽到了這個聲音，心理中的理智彷彿在頃刻間斷裂，源源不絕的情感衝擊著他的腦袋，令他無法分別那是怎樣的心情。

  他大吼一聲看似想衝上前來攻擊，卻沒有任何舉動。其他的狼迅速地跳出來攻擊人類。

  「住手！」雷修路卻大聲地阻止了他們。

  狼群驚訝的看著首領。褐髮的人類、也就是傑諾伊慢慢地走到雷修路的面前。

  「真的是你⋯⋯」他臉上的淚水滾滾落下。

  雷修路卻沒有多少重逢的喜悅，他生氣地撲到傑諾伊身上，銳利的牙齒看起來就像要撕裂他脆弱的脖子。

  「傑諾伊！」另外兩個人類緊張的大喊。

  「沒關係，別過來！」傑諾伊被雷修路壓制得死死的，依然這麼說道。

  從沒想過還能再見到他，雷修路心想，剛離開傑諾伊的時候有多麽想念他、想念到不願跟同類互動，只想等著他來接自己。想念到甚至犯下了一個大錯、賠上了母親的性命！

  而且當時，為什麼傑諾伊要拋下自己？明明曾經那麼喜歡他，將所有的信任交付與他，他相信傑諾伊也是一樣的，可是為什麼⋯⋯

  果然，就像母親說的一樣，人類都是不可信任的嗎！愚蠢的是曾經這麼相信他的自己⋯⋯

 「可惡！」雷修路怒吼一聲，將爪子深陷傑諾伊的衣服中。

  「⋯⋯沒關係，你可以殺了我。」傑諾伊毫無反抗，「但是，為什麼雷修路你變成這樣呢？變得⋯⋯如此悲傷。」傑諾伊看著他冰藍的眼眸。

  「你忘了我當時說過的話了嗎？」

  話？什麼話？雷修路不知道他在說什麼，他只覺得自己應該要殺死眼前這個人類，但又本能的無法做到。

  雷修路內心正面臨劇烈的掙扎。深陷理智與感情拔河的旋渦中，他頭疼欲裂，痛苦不已。

  「雷修路，你沒事吧？」傑諾伊擔憂的說，伸出手想要碰碰他。

  雷修路威嚇一聲，甩開傑諾伊的手，瞬間跳遠離開他。他不顧傑諾伊在後方呼喊，逕自地跑遠，現在的他只想跑得遠遠的。

  突然，從底下傳來冰冷的寒意，睜眼一看，原來是踏到了一片河中，雷修路停下來喘口氣，這才有辦法好好釐清剛才發生的事。

  傑諾伊回來了。

  雷修路滿腦子都是這句話，他看起來長大了，不再是當初那個少年了。

  可是那又跟自己有什麼關係？

  雷修路厭煩地用爪子拍了水面。我絕對不會原諒他！絕對不會！

  我要拋棄過往，拋棄以前那個沒用軟弱的自己！雷修路用恨意填滿了自己的心靈，只有這樣才能壓制過別的感情，不致於讓自己更痛苦。

  雷修路又繼續跑，不停地跑，沒有任何方向、沒有目的，像是要甩開身後的事物，他跑過小溪、跑過山丘、跑過草原，直到跑到一處懸崖邊，再也不能前進為止。

  他停下來大口喘氣，仍覺得心中像被一塊巨石梗住，不管如何都化不開。這時其他的狼終於追過來，看到了首領默默地站在河中央，艾札克率先走向前，來到他身邊。

  「首領！」艾札克喊。

  雷修路偏過頭看他。

  「剛才那個人類是⋯⋯把你養大的那個人嗎？」艾札克問，他之所以會有這種大膽的猜測，是剛才路上和里奧他們討論出的結果，或許是野生動物的直覺、也或許是長久以來和雷修路相處的默契，讓他們發現那個人類和首領有著不同凡響的關係，因此他們沒有傷害那個人。

  雷修路皺著眉頭，眼神凌厲的看向他。

  艾札克咽了咽口水，沒有閃避首領的眼神。

  「跟你們無關。」雷修路冷漠的說。

  「怎麼會無關！」艾札克著急地說，「你是我們的首領啊。」

  「是啊，」里奧也走向前，「不是你跟我們說的嗎？在這裡生活的狼群，就像是家人，首領，你也是我們的家人，你的事當然和我們有關了。」

「哼，被人類養大又如何？」亞貝爾大步的跨向前，「反正你也是我們的一份子，是不輸給娜汀的優秀首領！」

  格倫雖然什麼也沒有說，但也走向前，來到他們身邊。

  他們堅定的看著首領，眼裡閃爍著信任的光芒。

  雷修路心頭的那塊巨石好像一瞬間輕了許多，現在的他已經不是孤身一人，他有著值得信賴的同伴。在他做錯時狠狠將他拉回正途，在牠陷入低潮時不離不棄的待在身旁。

  「謝謝你們⋯⋯」雷修路由衷的道。亞貝爾好像是感到不耐煩的撇過頭去，但臉上並沒有不悅的神情，里奧眼底充滿笑意，溫和的看著他，格倫也沒有離去，和他們坐在一起。

  「別客氣，這是首領你教我的啊！」艾札克跳起來撲到雷修路面前，「團隊裡不是最強也沒關係，因為同伴會彌補你的不足。不管首領以前如何，你都是我們的首領！」

  艾札克眼裡充滿了崇拜和欽慕的看著雷修路，那是毫無保留的忠誠。雷修路看著這隻小狼，想起以前的自己，是不是也以這樣的眼神看著傑諾伊？

  那時的自己唯有他一人，可以說他的世界就是圍繞著傑諾伊轉的。可是現在不一樣了。

  現在的自己有著優秀的同伴，有著娜汀傳承下來、誓死要保護的土地，也有著身為首領、身為一隻狼的驕傲。那麼還有什麼好怕的呢？就算傑諾伊真的拋棄了我，我也已經不會一無所有了。雷修路心道。

  「身為你們的首領，是我的榮幸。」雷修路看著這片綿延的青山道。陽光照耀在懸崖邊的五隻狼身上，他們的表情也如同陽光般開朗。

  「敵人還沒有離開，我們還要繼續鬥爭。」雷修路換了個語調。狼群們凝重地看著眼前蔚藍的天和茂盛的森林，這是他們的家鄉，不會允許外來者隨意踐踏。他們踏在這片土地上，就如同與這塊大地有著連結，在心裡訂下誓約，誓與這片地共生共死。


第六章


  傑諾伊跪在地上，呆呆的看著雷修路離去的方向。

  「傑諾伊。」裘洛安說道。伸手扶著傑諾伊站起來。

  「哥哥，剛才那是狼嗎？」潔絲耐不住驚奇的喊道，「好厲害、我第一次看見狼，而且好可怕喔！」潔絲抱住懷裡的小松鼠，牠早就藏進潔絲胸前的小口袋，只敢冒出一點頭偷看。

  「真沒想到這裡還有狼⋯⋯」更沒想到會看見，裘洛安想著。他們這幾天終於走到傑諾伊家的附近，沒想到一來就遇見了這般可怕的事，幸好沒有人受傷。
  看著傑諾伊驚疑不定的神情，裘洛安問道：「剛才⋯⋯是你之前說過的，你小時候照顧的狼嗎？」  

  傑諾伊渾身顫了一下，他好像自己也很難相信，這世間會有這麼巧的事，或許他和雷修路真的有某種緣份吧。傑諾伊對著裘洛安點點頭。

  裘洛安擔憂地往傑諾伊看了幾眼，可是傑諾伊混然不覺。他逕自往森林的一個方向走去。

  潔絲在傑諾伊旁邊繞著他轉，裘洛安則默默跟在他們後頭。他們來到了一片草地，不同於樹林裡被樹木遮擋的視野，這裡一覽無遺的碧綠草原和天上蔚藍的天空相互應，給人一種開闊的好心情。

  「這裡是我將雷修路養大的草原。」傑諾伊輕輕的說，走到草地中央，彎下腰坐了下來，還起身子將頭埋進膝蓋中。

  一直隱忍抑制的情緒再也無法單靠理智控制，每日每夜心心念念的草原就在自己身邊。傑諾伊做夢都想回到這裡看一次。

  「哥哥，傑諾伊在哭嗎？」潔絲抬起頭問道。

  「或許是吧。」裘洛安看著這片草原回道。自己永遠不可能理解他的心情，也無法理解他對這片森林的感情。

  潔絲靜靜低下頭，這時，她懷裡的小松鼠卻突然不安分了起來，「紅尾巴，怎麼了？」

  小松鼠探出頭看了看新環境，吱吱的叫了幾聲，咻的一下跳到了草地上，往著森林的方向跑去。

  「紅尾巴！」潔絲緊張的喊道，著急得要跑過去。

  「不可以。」裘洛安用力拉住他的手，「太危險了，妳別去。」

  「可是紅尾巴就要跑走了啊，你放開我！」

  「你沒看見剛才有狼在附近嗎？那隻松鼠走了就走了，這裡是森林、是牠的家，所以沒關係。可是你呢？」裘洛安皺眉說道。

  「我不管！我要跟紅尾巴在一起。」

  「說什麼傻話！」裘洛安看起來也有點動怒了，「為了那隻松鼠就這麼不怕死？到底懂不懂分寸？早知道不該帶你來。」

  潔絲看起來急的眼淚都快流出來了，「因為紅尾巴的傷還沒有好，哥哥你怎麼就是不懂！」

  「我不懂什麼了？不懂讓妳無理取鬧嗎？」裘洛安嚴厲的說，「你給我差不多一點，好好聽話。」

  「我不要！」潔絲大喊了一聲，生氣的看著裘洛安，「最討厭你了！」她這麼說著，用力掙脫了裘洛安。

  裘洛安被她推的狼瘡了一下，險些跌到草地上，他的眼鏡不幸掉到地上，只好彎下腰撿起來。就這麼耽誤片刻的功夫，潔絲就已經跑得不見蹤影了。

  裘洛安皺緊眉頭，跑向潔絲消失的方向。

  潔絲已經用最快的速度衝向森林了，卻還是沒有找到小松鼠，她開始擔憂的在森林裡亂繞，生氣地想要是那時哥哥沒有阻止就好了。

  在迷路與找不到同伴的恐慌之下，潔絲越來越沒有辦法控制自己的情緒，都是哥哥害的！他一邊大喊松鼠的名字，一邊這麼想。

  哥哥從來都不懂我，老是不准我做許多事情。潔絲憤怒地想，他根本不懂小松鼠對我的重要，牠是我的朋友！哥哥不但不理解，還叫我不要管了。他怎麼這樣？

  潔絲想起有一次她向裘洛安問為什麼她沒有爸媽，裘洛安板著臉回答說自己就是她的父母，跟她說不要多問了。

  哼。潔絲厭煩地想，我才不想要這種父母呢。

  潔絲只顧著向前跑，一個沒注意，被腳下粗壯的樹根絆倒了。

  「啊！」潔絲整個人撲在地上，「好痛⋯⋯」他吃痛地抬起膝蓋，因為摩擦到地面而破皮流血。

  潔絲痛的好不容易止住的淚水又重新流出了一點，他抬頭四下張望，附近全是高聳巨大的樹木，沒有人能幫她。

  「哥哥⋯⋯」潔絲無助的時候下意識的叫喚了那個人，她甩甩頭，將想求助的心情壓下，努力的從地上爬起來，卻發現前方有奇怪的事物。

  她撥開草叢一看，發現那是一具死掉的動物屍體，牠的眼睛是混濁的白色，混身僵硬且冰冷。對潔絲而言一具屍體比任何鬼怪都要可怕，她顫抖著退後了兩三步，不禁想起小松鼠，不知牠會不會也死掉了？

  潔絲趕緊回過頭沿著剛才的路尋找小松鼠，可是這裡的森林好像走到哪裡都是一樣的，每一棵樹、每一次停下的地方，看起來都是一樣的。潔絲的淚水早已再次模糊了視線，可是她根本沒有心思抹開，現在她只想找回小松鼠和回去大人身邊，連一秒也不想耽擱。

  傑諾伊聽說裘洛安在森林裡找不到潔絲，也趕緊過來幫忙。

  「這裡的森林若不是熟悉的人來走，很容易迷路的。」傑諾伊說。

  裘洛安又怎麼會不知道？可他還是不能放棄，「那怎麼辦？她會跑去哪裡？」

    「不知道，我跟你去找吧。」

  裘洛安點點頭，奮不顧身的闖進森林。

  他在森林裡大喊著潔絲的名字，盼望著一絲轉機，可是沒有任何人回應。裘洛安和傑諾伊分頭找，此刻的他也是一個人在不熟悉的森林裡，可是一點也不在乎，因為急切的心情壓過了一切。

  「裘洛安，你看這個。」傑諾伊突然出現在身後，裘洛安回過頭一看，他手上拿著一個有些眼熟的東西。

  裘洛安接過去一看，「這是⋯⋯潔絲的髮帶。你在哪裡找到的？」

  「這裡。」傑諾伊帶他來到一個地方，那裡的樹木都異常巨大，樹根也長在土地之上，很容易將人絆倒。「可是⋯⋯我找不到潔絲。」傑諾伊低下頭。

  裘洛安趕緊看了看四周，確定的確都沒有人，才搖了搖頭，表示沒關係。

  「都是我的錯⋯⋯」他緊握著潔絲的髮帶，雙手微微顫抖，拳頭用力的砸樹上，「我知道我說的太過分了，可是每次遇到潔絲，就是會忍不住想好好管教她。明知道她就是那樣自由奔放的個性，我卻硬是想改變⋯⋯」

  傑諾伊拍拍裘洛安的肩，不知怎麼安慰，因為他沒有兄弟姊妹。

  「潔絲還那麼小，一個人在森林裡不知會遇上什麼危險。我卻沒有保護好她⋯⋯」裘洛安咬緊牙，「我真是太差勁了。」

  「不會的。」傑諾伊打斷裘洛安的話，「潔絲他也知道你的用心，只要給在給他一點時間。現在，我們趕緊去找他吧。」

  雖然是這麼說，但剛才他們早已跑遍了半個森林，也只發現了一個髮帶。要他們繼續去找，體力也已經無法負荷，必須稍微休息。

  「吱吱。」突然，不知從哪傳來這個聲音。裘洛安和傑諾伊警戒的盯著四周，一旁的樹枝上閃過一道銀灰色的身影，而後輕巧的落到地面，站在他們面前。

  「⋯⋯紅尾巴？」來的是一隻小松鼠，正是這幾日一直跟著他們的紅尾巴。牠的背上還有傑諾伊包紮的繃帶，所以很好認。

  「原來你在這裡。」裘洛安說，如果潔絲在這他一定會很高興，可惜⋯⋯

  裘洛安還沒有惆悵多久，紅尾巴突然在他們圍在他們腳下轉，轉完之後又跑到遠方，回過頭來看著他們。

  裘洛安一頭霧水。傑諾伊卻道：「我們跟著牠走試試。」

  「什麼？」裘洛安不懂。

  「牠好像在告訴我們跟著牠。」傑諾伊指了指松鼠，「走吧，有時相信動物的直覺也是很好的，試試看吧。」

  裘洛安還是不太相信，但看傑諾伊如此篤定，他也就抱著姑且一試的心態跟上去了。

  小松鼠帶著他們來到一個泥沼地，附近全是枯藤老樹，陰森森的氣息給人感覺不是那麼好。觀察力敏銳的裘洛安一下就發現了玄機，地面上有一串嬌小的腳印，不是動物的腳掌，是人類的鞋底印。

  「這是⋯⋯潔絲！」裘洛安驚慌的喊道。傑諾伊也湊過來一看，果然是。他們倆沿著腳印追了一段路，聽見前方傳來一陣抽抽嚏嚏的哭聲。

  潔絲不知怎麼地被盤根錯節的藤蔓纏得動彈不得，一看見前方隱約有著人影，立刻放聲大喊起來。

  「哥哥，救命！」

  「潔絲！」裘洛安欣喜的回應，但看見了被掛在樹上的潔絲，出聲提醒道：「不要亂動，我立刻來！」

  「嗯！」潔絲劫後餘生的高興地點著頭，原來對哥哥不滿的情緒早在分離的這段時間消磨殆盡。

  可是看來命運並不是很眷顧他們。原本潔絲待的樹上，樹枝發出脆弱的聲響，看起來是要斷掉了，潔絲的身體漸漸往下滑。

  傑諾伊對這種事情有一些經驗，「別貿然過去，附近的土質很鬆軟，承受不住重量的話可能兩人都會有危險。」

  「那該怎麼辦？」裘洛安焦急的問。

  傑諾伊在其他樹幹上抓了一點藤蔓，纏繞在自己手上，「我們也爬上樹，過去救潔絲。」

  裘洛安立刻照著傑諾伊的畫做，現在他已經沒有餘暇去思考事情的妥當性了，他朝著潔絲的方向喊：「撐著點，我們馬上來！」

  潔絲拉著樹上的枝蔓，原本困住他的藤蔓反倒是變成了保護她不掉下去的救命武器，潔絲看了看腳下深不見底的黑暗，隱約聽見了滾滾激流的聲音。

  一瞬間害怕的情緒湧了上來，潔絲慌亂中想更往上爬，不料選的支撐點太高了，一個沒踩穩，反而從樹上掉了下來。

  「啊！」潔絲大喊，整個人從樹上摔落，只剩下幾條不粗不細的藤蔓拉著他。

  裘洛安看見這種情形，顧不上傑諾伊更穩妥的辦法，直直的往潔絲的方向跑過去。

  拉著潔絲的藤蔓不過一兩秒就立刻崩斷，潔絲在掉下去的那刻，心裡意外的沒有害怕、沒有恐慌，有的竟是出乎意料的平靜，還有如人生的跑馬燈一般的場景，過去的一幕幕鮮活的投映在腦海。

  在他僅有的童年歲月，最初生長的家庭印象已經幾乎記不清了，他只模糊記得自己的父母似乎並不是很想搭理他。再後來哥哥帶著他搬出去住，他的生活也隨之改變，有更寬敞的空間可以自由活動，也認識了許多人，包括傑諾伊。

  從什麼時候開始，自己變得討厭哥哥了呢。以前只有他願意理睬自己，在她哭的時候笨拙的安慰，在她活潑亂跑的時候在一旁叮囑，記得從小時候開始哥哥就是那樣了。

  原來變得不是哥哥，而是自己。

  或許是覺得自己長大了，也或許是見過更多事物了。知道世界並不是只有那個小屋子，也不是只有哥哥。自己變得不愛纏著哥哥，而是去外面到處玩，沒有想過一個人留在家中的哥哥，是不是會感到寂寞、是不是會擔心自己。

  潔絲直到現在才又哭了出來，不過不是因為迎來死亡的恐懼。而是想起一直以來照顧她的那個人，自己究竟辜負了他多少。如果可以，真想大聲的跟他說對不起，可是已經太遲了。

  潔絲閉上眼，等著迎面而來的痛處，可是料想中的痛處並沒有感覺到，反而感覺到了有人將她擁入懷中。

  潔絲睜大了眼，看見屬於哥哥的一頭黑髮。「深呼吸，憋住氣。」哥哥的聲音自耳邊傳來。

  潔絲來不及細想，反射性地就照著他的話做。接著從背後猛的傳來一陣冰涼，還有難以言喻的窒息感，卻沒有多少痛楚，想必是抱著她的人替他擋下了不少。

  儘管在水中眼睛無法睜開，什麼都看不到，四處一片黑暗，而且還無法呼吸。但潔絲卻覺得只要有哥哥在，心裡就無比安心。她緊緊抓著哥哥的衣裳，不被急流沖散。

  裘洛安努力探出頭浮上水面，撞上了好幾塊岩石，小腿被河底的尖石刮出了許多傷口，幸好傑諾伊急中生智用了一些辦法趕來救他們，否則後果不堪設想。
  萬幸最後有回到河岸邊，有多少動物掉進這激流無法生還，他們差點就是其中之一。裘洛安不住的咳嗽著，雖說是得救了，可現在身體累的一步也不想走，全身都酸痛不已。

  正當裘洛安掙扎的站起身時，忽然迎面而來一個擁抱。

「對不起！」

  潔絲大聲的說著，抑制不住的哭聲也源源不絕傾瀉而出，斷斷續續地說：「我⋯⋯我知道錯了，哥哥，對不起⋯⋯」

  裘洛安拍拍潔絲的背，一時之間也不忍再責備什麼，他摸著潔絲濕淋淋的頭髮，用手掌遮住她的後腦杓不讓她著涼。

  「沒事⋯⋯其實，我也有錯。我不該對你那麼嚴格，應該更溫柔一點。只是我⋯⋯」裘洛安頓了頓，慢慢地開口：「我很害怕。」

  潔絲抬起頭，沒想到裘洛安會這麼說。

  「害怕我沒有辦法好好照顧你。」裘洛安輕輕的說著，將額頭抵在潔絲的肩上，回想起幼時那無數個充滿爭吵聲的夜晚，裘洛安總是坐在房間的一角，緊緊抱著還是嬰兒的潔絲，懷裡的睡顏是如此安逸，好像門外的聲音干擾不到他們。

  裘洛安縱使一板一眼守規矩，思想也十分成熟，可畢竟也才是一個二十出頭的年輕人，背負了一條必須要他照顧的生命，一定也會感到不安、感到慌恐。

  傑諾伊心想，是不是那時的父親也是這麼想呢，因為害怕一個人沒辦法照顧孩子，才對我特別嚴格⋯⋯

  傑諾伊鼻子一酸，不再去想父親的事。

  「我一直沒有好好正視你的內心，看看你真正的需求，去了解你喜歡什麼、平常愛玩什麼，只想以自己的方式教導你，因為我就是這樣成長過來的，我一時也不知道別的方式⋯⋯」裘洛安的眼鏡早就不見了，看著潔絲的目光不似平常般嚴厲，而是退去了表面上的冷漠後，在底下的一片真心。

  「但是，我錯了。不能因為不知道，就不去嘗試新的方式。過去的事已經過去了。潔絲，你和我是不一樣的，你有屬於你的未來。」

  他們是彼此唯一的家人。哪怕曾經傷害過對方，也要在痛過後擁抱彼此，因為這是世間最溫暖的羈絆。

  「哥哥！」潔絲緊抱著裘洛安，再多的淚水也無法表達此刻的心情，光是這聲呼喚就比什麼都要珍貴。

  傑諾伊欣慰地看著他們倆，等到他們抬起頭時。才說：「潔絲，紅尾巴來找你了喔。」

  「真的嗎？」

  潔絲鬆開懷抱，裘洛安將她抱到地面。小松鼠跳到傑諾伊的肩膀，又跳到傑諾伊的手中。

  傑諾伊雙手捧著紅尾巴，背上還纏著繃帶，傑諾伊輕輕幫牠解開，傷口只剩下一點小疤痕了。

  「是啊。」傑諾伊走向前，將小松鼠放到潔絲面前，潔絲熟練地接過紅尾巴，用臉頰蹭了蹭他的小腦袋，紅尾巴也抖了抖鬍鬚。

  突然，森林裡跑出了好幾隻松鼠，他們長得跟紅尾巴很相似，但是體型比他大了點。

  「牠是來跟你告別的。」傑諾伊道。

  「咦？」潔絲錯愕的瞪大了眼。

  潔絲低頭看著手中的小松鼠，烏黑圓亮的小眼睛眨啊眨的看著自己。

  「為什麼？我們不是朋友嗎？」

  「可是，森林才是他的家。那裡有他原本的同伴，就像是你和我們一樣。」傑諾伊溫柔的跟潔絲說。

  小松鼠吱吱叫了幾聲，潔絲看著手中的小松鼠，這是他在心裡悄悄認定的最好的朋友，也是他第一個動物朋友。

  她想起那時剛撿到小松鼠，還奄奄一息的樣子，如今牠已經可以隨意的活動，就像一隻健康的松鼠一樣。

  「傑諾伊，他很想回去嗎？」潔絲有些喪氣的問。

  「是啊。」

  「他⋯⋯不喜歡我嗎？」

  「不，」傑諾伊堅定的回答，「他當然很喜歡你了。」

  潔絲歪了歪頭，既然如此，不能把他留在身邊嗎？

  傑諾伊像是看出潔絲心中所想，「他一定是很喜歡你的，那潔絲喜歡他嗎？」

  「我當然也是！」

  「可是小松鼠他並非生來就和人類生活在一起，如果硬是把他留在身邊，就像硬是把你和哥哥拆散一樣。」

  潔絲瞪大了眼，他很喜歡小松鼠，可是也不願意看到他不快樂的樣子。潔絲回頭看了看裘洛安，如果今天一定要離開哥哥，那自己會如何呢？

  潔絲不敢再往下想，因為他根本無法接受這樣的未來。潔絲懂了傑諾伊想表達的話，走向一旁的松鼠群，蹲下身將小松鼠放到地板。

  「紅尾巴，之後一定要小心，不要再掉進水裡了。」潔絲強忍著淚水道。

  小松鼠跳到了地面，甩了甩大尾巴。跟著松鼠群頭也不回地跑進森林裡，潔絲一時沒有緩過勁，呆呆的看著他走遠的方向。可是沒過多久，松鼠們又再次跑回來，潔絲簡直要懷疑自己看錯了。

  「紅尾巴？」潔絲又驚又喜的喊道。

  紅尾巴嘴裡叼著一顆松果，這是松鼠們最愛吃的食物，他跳到潔絲身上將這棵樹果送給了她。其他的松鼠跟著跑來，也都叼了一些花和樹果，放到潔絲他們的腳旁。

  「呵呵，好癢。」潔絲開心的站在松鼠和滿地的碎花中，紅尾巴在她的臉頰旁蹭了蹭，又跑到他的頭上繞來繞去，好像在做最後的告別。

  即使將要分開，曾經的過往也依然存在他們的腦海裡，化為最珍貴的回憶，珍藏在心底。

  潔絲好像懂了紅尾巴的意思，恢復了她平時的活力，笑容可掬的和松鼠們一起玩耍，即使笑容中有幾分苦澀，也不妨礙她現在的心情。

  雖然還是要離開、雖然今後可能無法見面，但是——

  「紅尾巴，再見了，你是我最好的朋友！」  

  依然可以笑著道別，就是最美好的結局。

  潔絲和松鼠們玩到了傍晚，在夕陽下依依不捨的告別，潔絲用力地向著松鼠們遠去的方向揮著手，直到最後一隻也消失在她眼底。

  放下手，先前一直忽略的疲累便湧了上來，沒有了紅尾巴的旅程，還是有那麽一點孤單。潔絲回到傑諾伊和裘洛安身邊，經過這段時間的休息，裘洛安氣色好了許多，衣服也不再潮濕。

  潔絲想起哥哥告訴自己關於傑諾伊的事，不禁想要問問他，「傑諾伊，你會想念那隻狼嗎？」

  傑諾伊的動作頓了頓，低下頭看著潔絲，輕輕地笑了，「會啊。」

  「那⋯⋯你會難過嗎？」

  「難過？」

  「因為⋯⋯你們不得不分開啊。」

  傑諾伊笑了笑，走到了河川旁，「是啊，還是會難過的。」水輕輕拍打在岸邊，幾乎要把他的聲音掩蓋過去，但潔絲還是聽得非常清楚。

  「但是比起這個，我更希望看到他好好的。」傑諾伊回過頭，朝著潔絲笑了笑。夕陽的餘暉將整個河面照的閃閃發亮，也映照著傑諾伊溫柔的側臉，令他碧綠的眼眸和純白的圍巾染上不同的光輝。

  「而且，即使看不見彼此。只要想到我和他仍生活在這個山裡，心理就會很踏實。」傑諾伊微微閉起眼睛，這是他好久沒有感受過的感覺，長期待在都市，不只壓抑了他的生活、同時也壓抑了心靈。

  他好久沒有真切感受過情緒，或許是不想、或許是不敢。

  「傑諾伊。」裘洛安突然站起身，有點嚴肅的道：「和我先回山下一趟治病吧。」

  「為什麼？」傑諾伊瞪大了眼，困惑的問。

  「你不會真的放著不管吧？那可能關乎到你的性命啊！」

  「什麼？傑諾伊生病了嗎？」潔絲驚訝的問道。

  傑諾伊搖搖頭，「不用了，反正我已經無所謂了⋯⋯」他伸手拍了拍潔絲的頭。

  「就算你無所謂，難道你覺得我會接受眼睜睜看別人去送死嗎？」裘洛安犀利的問。

  傑諾伊無奈的笑了笑，「怎麼會？我又還不一定會死。」

  「⋯⋯我是把你當朋友，才這樣告訴你的，若是繼續惡化下去，那跟送死也沒兩樣了。」裘洛安有些咬牙切齒的道。

  傑諾伊沈默了一會兒，才又抬起頭說道：「謝謝你⋯⋯好久都沒有人這樣關心我了。」

  「可是，這終究是我自己的選擇。」傑諾伊淡淡的說。

  裘洛安睜大了眼。

  好半晌，他們誰也沒有開口說話。

  「⋯⋯沒錯，你說的對，是我多管閒事了。」最後，裘洛安說了這句話，就起身提著行李率先離開。

  「哥哥，你要去哪？」潔絲趕緊跟上，他小心的瞧著裘洛安的表情，「你在生氣嗎？」

  「我沒有。」裘洛安冷淡的說。可是真的沒有嗎？他捫心自問，或許還是有一點吧，但更多的是無奈。他也不是個會勉強外人的人，一向很懂得分寸，傑諾依只是他偶然遇見的人，甚至如果沒有這趟旅程，對於他的印象只會停留在鄰居。

  可是經過這旅程，裘洛安對他有了不一樣的認識，他們不再是莫不相識的陌生人，而是甘苦與共的朋友。可是，搞不好這麼認為的人，只有自己呢。

  裘洛安冷哼了一聲，他們走回那片草原的時候，時間也已經是晚上了，裘洛安照例負責生營火，傑諾伊搭帳棚，潔絲將食物拿出來準備。

  他們三人在草原上席地而坐，吃著手裡的食物。潔絲看了看哥哥，又看了看傑諾伊，感覺他們之間的氣氛有著微妙的不同。潔絲皺了皺眉，「哥哥，你還在生氣嗎？」

  裘洛安停下手邊的動作，「都說沒有，別管那麽多。」

  潔絲只好繼續低下頭吃東西。今天就這樣過去了，雖然發生了很多事，可是還是很開心。收拾好地上的食物，潔絲鑽進睡袋，不知道紅尾巴現在在做什麼呢？她拿起紅尾巴送的那顆松果，抱在胸前一如她抱著紅尾巴。

  希望明天也能平安快樂的度過。潔絲像是在祈禱般，悄悄在心裡說，今天掉進河中的遭遇還讓她難以忘懷，現在潔絲不再覺得無所事事過一天是很無聊的了，至少那代表自己是安全的。

  隔天一早，是一個神清氣爽的早晨，潔絲伸伸懶腰，拋棄昨天的不愉快，開始了嶄新的一天，他照例跑去找傑諾伊玩，卻時不時注意哥哥。

  今天哥哥有點奇怪，潔絲心想，平時他也不會主動說話，可是今天特別安靜。

  走到離附近最近的河邊，傑諾伊本想帶點水回去，順便看能不能抓到幾隻魚。往河裡一看，卻看見不太尋常的事。

  原本清澈的湖水變得混濁不堪，本應在河裡優游的魚兒只有一兩隻，傑諾伊皺皺眉，回去草地那裡跟裘洛安說了這事，他們決定一起到河的上游調查看看發生了什麼事。

  沿路走在河邊，原有的生氣蓬勃像是覆蓋上了一層黑暗，整條河水給人一種不祥的氣息。連潔絲都緊握著裘洛安的手，感覺到不對勁。

  終於來到河的上游，眼前的景象卻是他們未曾預料過的。

  只見有死去的人散亂的倒在地上，地上佈滿了槍枝和狼的腳印，斑駁的血跡零零星星灑在地面，顯示了這裡曾發生過一場惡戰。傑諾伊握緊了拳頭，雙手微微顫抖。

  潔絲發出一聲驚呼，裘洛安趕緊遮住他的眼睛，將她抱在身上，不讓潔絲看見這副地獄般的景象。

  「怎麼回事？」裘洛安的聲音不免帶上一絲難以置信。誰能想到原本平靜的森林變成了這樣？

  「是獵人。」傑諾伊低沈的說。

  「獵人？可是這裡並沒有開放打獵啊。」

  「但，也沒有禁止，不是嗎？」

   裘洛安思考了一下，好像還真是這樣。人們最近才意識到環境的重要性，但是政策還沒有完善，雖然明面上是禁止從事打獵活動，可還是會有人鑽漏洞。

  「可是⋯⋯」裘洛安不禁說著。那也不該會變成這樣啊，為什麼來打獵的獵人，反而橫死在這裡呢？

  「有狼的腳印⋯⋯」傑諾伊仔細的看過狼藉的地面，還有地上的人們後做出判斷。

  「你的意思是，狼殺死了人嗎？為什麼？」

  「為了，保護這裡。」傑諾伊冥冥之中說出這個答案。

  裘洛安瞪大了眼，張了張嘴卻沒說出半個字。狼是有地域性的動物，覺得受到了侵犯的確是可能反抗，但是就因為如此而膽敢殺害人類的，裘洛安還是第一次聽到，至少在他有限的生涯裡還沒聽說，更沒有親眼看過。

  骯髒的河水和死去的魚，傑諾伊站在殘缺的屍體旁想到，自從回到森林以後，一路上覺得動物的數量不如以往，果然不是錯覺。如果是有獵人來到這裡，那一切就很好解釋了。傑諾伊嘆了一口氣。

  潔絲抱著裘洛安的脖子，嬌小的手臂微微顫抖，儘管裘洛安抱著她，她還是有些害怕，「地上的那個是槍嗎？他們會用那個來殺死動物嗎？」

  「是啊。」傑諾伊回道，「槍太容易就可以奪走一個生命，我一直都不是很喜歡。」

  傑諾伊撿起一把獵槍，在手上端詳片刻，便又放回原處。

  這裡的倒下的獵人只有幾個，看似數目不多，可是傑諾伊覺得來到森林的獵人一定不止這些，看他們的佔地範圍，還有富餘的槍枝，一再顯示了這是一群有備而來的人們。

  傑諾伊不禁擔心起雷修路，不知道他們在這森林裡會不會有危險？

  他掉頭走回，對著仍在觀察死去的獵人的裘洛安，道：「裘洛安，我們就在至這裡分別吧，接下來的路你們不能再跟著我了。」

  裘洛安一時無法消化這個消息，「你說什麼？為什麼這麼突然？」

  「因為我要去阻止剩下的獵人。」

  裘洛安驚訝的瞪大了眼，看著傑諾伊彷彿站在眼前的是個陌生人。「你瘋了吧？難不成你是擔心那隻狼會有危險，就算你去了也幫不上忙啊。」

  「不管有沒有幫助，我都不可能眼睜睜的看著牠暴露在槍口之下！」傑諾伊用著難得加重的語氣，雙拳緊緊握著。

  裘洛安搖了搖頭，「你都已經自身難保了⋯⋯為什麼還要這麼惦記牠？」 

  「⋯⋯不只是牠，還有這片森林。我想保護這個我出身的地方，哪怕是微不足道的力量，也沒關係。」

  「哼，」裘洛安冷笑了一聲，「就算你這樣做，又有誰會感謝你嗎？你以為只要你出手這片森林就會安然無恙嗎？你想得太天真了。」

  「我知道。」傑諾伊說，「我很有可能會失敗，甚至有可能會死。但⋯⋯我本來也就是個該死之人，是這片森林給了我活著的希望⋯⋯就算要我為此而死，我也豪無怨尤。」

  「⋯⋯好，很好，真是偉大的情操。既然你都這麼說了，那我也沒什麼好說的了。」裘洛安冷下臉，抱著潔絲就要轉身離開。

  「再見。謝謝你這趟旅程的嚮導。我想我們也不會再見面了。」裘洛安掉頭就走。

  「再見，對不起。」傑諾伊是真的覺得很抱歉，他知道裘洛安提醒他全是出自好意，但他不能因為自己的決定而把他們捲入危險當中。所以讓他離開是最好的，儘管會失去一個得來不易的朋友。

  傑諾伊低下頭，在心裡默默祈禱裘洛安之後一路平安。他們往彼此的反方向走，各自分道揚鑣，就這樣漸行漸遠，直到完全看不到對方的身影。

  傑諾伊推開沈重的木門，門像是承受不住巨大的壓力，咚的一聲倒在地上。是什麼樣的地方，只不過推開一扇房門也可以像是被拆屋一樣呢？

  那是傑諾伊曾經居住的木屋，他童年時期的家。現在這裡許久都沒有人來了，木屋上長著密密麻麻的綠色苔蘚，因為年久未保養而腐敗的木頭像是輕輕一碰便會散落。

  走到屋內，滿是灰塵與蜘蛛網的陰暗室內幾乎沒有一處乾淨的地方，傑諾伊咳著嗽，摀著鼻子前進。雖然早就知道木屋會是這個樣子，但親眼看間曾經的家變成這樣還是令他微感心驚。

  走過廚房、走過爸爸的房間、走過客廳、走過火爐。曾經的記憶與現在這陰暗的屋內的影像重疊，即使已經過這麼久，傑諾伊仍感到懷念。

  他走到自己曾經的小房間內，房內的擺設相當簡樸，只有一張小床、一張桌椅、衣櫥、和一個書櫃而已。傑諾伊來到書櫃前，伸手摸了摸佈滿塵埃的櫃子，這裡本來擺滿了很多書，可是如今當然沒有了。

  他走到床邊，跪下來將手伸進床底，胡亂掃了一陣，碰到了一個物品。傑諾伊將它拿出來一看，果然是那把槍。

  他走出屋外，將那把父親特地為他做的獵槍的灰塵拍掉。槍身經過多年都沒有使用，除了有一點小裂痕以外，都保留的很良好，傑諾伊將槍舉到天空對著太陽看了看，微微瞇起眼，槍身的紋路、痕跡，都和當時如出一徹。

  傑諾伊也不懂為什麼回來還要特地找這把槍，明明是當時令自己最為痛恨的東西，現在卻稍微有點懷念，甚至有一點慶幸還能見到它。

  傑諾伊自嘲般笑著搖了搖頭，所以說果然人類是很奇怪的生物啊，有時候為什麼要這麼做，自己也不清楚。

  跑到那塊曾經與雷修路共處過的草地上，傑諾伊躺在雷修路曾經的洞穴旁，閉上眼享受著微風吹拂。能夠這樣做的機會恐怕不多了，傑諾伊珍惜著現在每一個當下，什麼都不去想，只想好好的沐浴在風之中。

  睜開眼睛，天空是那樣的清澈純淨，如同雷修路那冰藍卻溫柔的眼眸。傑諾伊眨眨眼睛，明明沒有下雨，卻覺得眼角有水滴落下。

  他是已經不在乎生死，可是每當碰到有關雷修路的事，那彷彿化為灰燼的心變回重新燃起，讓他覺得不能就這麼死去，因為雷修路還不一定安全，還可能有危險。

  傑諾伊也不知道為什麼，可能是曾經的時光產生的羈絆，令他難以忘懷，就算雷修路早已忘了自己、就算他很討厭自己。傑諾伊還是想為他做點什麼，或許是不想再讓他這麼悲傷，也或許是了結自己的心願。

  傑諾伊坐起身整理一下行李，離開這片他與雷修路一同長大的草原。他走在森林中，小心的探查每一個角落，不論是落葉堆，還是形狀奇怪的草叢，他都不敢貿然闖入，而是先用木棍試探，若是裡頭有捕獸夾才不會意外受傷。

  雖然曾經離開了這片森林很久，可傑諾伊畢竟是在這裡長大的人，一草一木都比剛來的獵人還要清楚。自從知道這裡可能有獵人後，傑諾伊就一邊追查他們的足跡，一邊破壞他們設下的陷阱，不讓其他動物遭殃。

  來到一處斷木旁，傑諾伊發現這裡有特別多的腳印，不過有獵人、獵犬、還有無比巨大的狼腳印，傑諾伊推測他們可能是在這裡經歷過一場戰鬥，就不知道誰勝誰負。

  傑諾伊看看四周，確定都沒有受傷的狼，才放下心來。雖然依然沒有先一不阻止獵人，但至少可以成功追查到他們的蹤跡，傑諾伊攤開手掌，對著地上的狼爪印覆蓋了上去。

  雷修路，他在心裡默默祈禱。你一定要平安無事。

  接下來的幾天，傑諾伊一樣一直專心追蹤著獵人的蹤影，他發現只要有獵人腳印的地方，就一定會有狼爪印，那是不同於犬隻的腳印，傑諾伊分得很清楚。
  他還發現這群獵人的目標果然是狼群，而且他們的隱匿和追蹤技巧也相當高明，總是準確地走到狼群走過的地方。幸好一路上都沒有看見受傷的狼隻，傑諾伊心想。

  可他還是無法徹底安心，懷抱著忐忑的心情，傑諾伊繼續沿著獵人和狼群走過的地方，希望能先一步阻止悲劇發生。


  第七章

  「可是⋯⋯我們要怎麼做才好呢？」艾札克愁眉苦臉的問道。自從與獵人的那次接觸後，就讓他對人類有點陰影，尤其是那個會發出巨大聲響的槍枝，更是令他唯恐不及。

  「難道你在害怕？真是沒用。」亞貝爾對他嗤之以鼻。

  「這有什麼辦法？那個槍真的很可怕啊！難道你敢說完全不怕嗎？」

  「哼！」亞貝爾依然擺出無謂的姿態。他很難說在內心深處真的完全不忌諱獵槍，但他是不可能表現出來的。

  「好了。」雷修路一開口，狼群們就立刻閉上嘴等著他說話。「這樣吵下去也不會解決問題。我有個辦法想試試⋯⋯就是不知道可不可行。」

  「到底是什麼辦法？你就直接說吧！」亞貝爾最討厭慢吞吞地等待，索性出言催促。

  「就是⋯⋯」雷修路低聲跟狼群說。說完，大家都驚訝的看向他。

  「你是認真的嗎？」連亞貝爾都難以置信的問道。

  「這樣會不會很危險啊？」艾札克有點緊張。

  「可是搞不好真的可行⋯⋯」里奧不確定的說。

  格倫從頭到尾不發一語，只是靜靜地看著他們討論。

  「格倫，你有什麼看法？」里奧好心的詢問。自從那次格倫回來後，他至少不像以前那麼孤僻了，里奧覺得應該也要問問他的意見。

  「要我做什麼，我就去做，僅此而已。」格倫十分乾脆地表達了自己的立場，他的意思是不管雷修路下達什麼指令，反正他完成自己的事就是了。

  「這根本就只是懶得想辦法。」亞貝爾看不慣他這種無所謂的態度。但現況也的確是沒有更好的辦法了，狼群們都低下頭重新思考，最後還是亞貝爾第一個抬起頭來，道：「好吧！其實他說的也沒錯，首領，我們聽你的！」

  雷修路點點頭，環視了一圈這裡的狼們，這是和他並肩作戰的夥伴，他覺得只要有他們在，再難的敵人也都不在話下。

  「那麼，我們出發。」雷修路一聲令下，帶領著狼群安排計畫。

  森林的某一處，獵人們跟著他們的首領沃特，繼續在森林裡抓捕獵物。發生了被狼群襲擊的慘案後，有一些人興起回去的念頭，但被沃特一番巧言說服後，又繼續待在這裡了。

  「各位，我們的目標只有一個，抓到那些狼！」沃特對著士氣低迷的獵人們說。

  「什麼？你開玩笑吧？他們殺了人你沒看到嗎？」其中一個獵人反駁，他是那個死去的獵人克里的好朋友，布萊克。

  「就因為他們殺了幾個人，你就害怕了嗎？而且正因如此，我們才更要抓到那些狼，為我們死去的弟兄報仇！」

  「說得對！」獵人們跟著高聲附和，就連布萊克也被他話語的真摯打動。

  沃特滿足的笑了笑，這才是他想看到的畫面。突然，傳來一陣不疾不徐的腳步聲，聽聲音像是狼的。

  獵犬們早已沒有剛開始來到森林的兇猛，再見識了狼的威力後，他們聽到這腳步聲便垂下耳朵夾著尾巴瑟瑟發抖，只有少數幾隻勇猛一點的還敢吠叫兩聲。
  「這、這難道是⋯⋯」獵人們一改先前得意的姿態，緊張的問道。

  「沒有想到這麼快就出現了，正合我意。」只有沃特彎起嘴角，露出陰險的笑容。

  雷修路刻意製造出腳步聲讓他們聽見，不然平時狼群們跑起來就像是一陣風，一定不發出半點聲響。現在，獵人們聽到了他們的聲音，果然紛紛回過頭尋找。

  雷修路朝著狼群成員們點點頭，他們也回應了首領。接著有一隻狼突然跳了出來，朝著獵人們肆意咆哮。

  「快射擊！」

  獵人們聽見沃特的聲音，才反應過來。紛紛舉起手中的獵槍，但是已經來不及了。

  那隻打頭陣的狼殺了好幾隻狗，沃特看不下去，直接一槍對準他的腦袋射擊。可惜狡猾的狼在聽到板機扣下的聲音便跳到一旁，接著頭也不回的跑走了。
  獵人們都還沒有從劫後餘生的震驚中緩和過來，沃特便馬上下指令，「還愣著幹什麼！快追。」

  「但是⋯⋯」獵人們還為那隻狼直接逃走鬆一口氣，似乎忘了誰才是當初要來這裡獵殺的獵人。

  一群沒用的東西！沃特在心裡這麼想，但是沒有說出來。再這麼下去狼就要逃走了，「總之跟著我、你們不會有危險，忘了當初說好抓到一隻狼有多高的獎金嗎？」

  獵人們紛紛回過神，想起沃特當初開出猶如天價的數目，這才有動力繼續和他一起追趕狼。

  「果然就像首領說的，他們的目標是我們。」里奧這麽說。

  狼群隱匿在一個樹叢中，茂密的枝葉和高聳入雲的巨木很好的為他們製造了藏身處。

  「是啊，我們一走就跟著追過來了。可惜他們只有兩條腿，實在跑得太慢了。」艾札克哈哈一笑。

  「可是他們為什麼要抓我們呢？」里奧不解的問。

  「哼，天知道那些人類的腦子裡都裝了些什麼！」亞貝爾憤怒的說。

  「沒錯，他們的目標是我們，反倒是增加了我們贏的機會，這代表掌控權在我們手中。」雷修路冷靜的道。

  「首領，你的意思是⋯⋯？」艾札克好奇的問。  

  「由我們引導他們打算去往的方向，地形是我們比較熟悉，可以選擇對我們有利的作戰地形。」雷修路邊說，邊看向里奧。

  里奧像是懂了他的意思，「找地形就交給我吧！」

  「發現獵人的目標可能是我們，然後加以利用，一瞬間想出這個計畫。首領真是太厲害了！」艾札克直視著雷修路，崇拜的說。

  亞貝爾像是看著傻瓜一樣斜眼看著艾札克，「這有什麼大不了的。」

  「你說這沒什麼，那你想的出來嗎！」

  「我是想不出來，但我絕對能把你打趴在地上求饒！」

  「好了好了，現在是什麼時候了，亞貝爾你還欺負小孩。」里奧看他們鬥嘴頗有一發不可收拾的趨勢，連忙阻止。

  亞貝爾悻悻然的轉頭離開，艾札克則是瞪大了眼，喊道：「我才不是小孩！」

  「好好好，你不是。」里奧說。艾札克雖然聽到了他的承認，但總覺得有種被敷衍的感覺。

  「他們的目標是我們。」雷修路道，「所以⋯⋯只是嚇嚇他們，是不足以讓他們離開森林的。」

  「恐怕，接下來的戰鬥不是那麼輕鬆，做好心理準備吧。」

  雷修路這麼說完，狼群恢復嚴肅的態度，聽著首領佈置著接下來的戰局。

.


  獵人腳邊正趴著一隻狗，他是被狼咬傷但卻沒有立即死去的一隻狗，他的肚子被利齒劃開，血染紅了他深色的黑毛，黑狗嘴裡吐露著痛苦的哀鳴。

  「快點了結他吧。」沃特在一旁說。

  獵人拿起獵槍，對準黑狗的腦袋。他們手邊沒有治療那麼大的傷口的醫療用品，這種傷勢若是不馬上有完善的處理，也只是等著時間流逝慢慢死去，倒不如現在立刻一擊給他痛快。

  獵人將要按下板機的那剎那，僅剩的狗群突然騷動起來，他們看起來想衝過來救他們的同伴，但是被他們各自的主人阻止了。

  槍聲響起，黑狗閉上眼睛，軟綿綿的身子倒在地上，再也不會睜開眼。現在他們所剩的物資已經不多了，連人和狗都有一些減少。

  沃特清點了一下現在的人數，一、二、三、四⋯⋯加上自己正好十個人，原先來的有十四個人，至今已經死了四個人了。這意想不到的狀況讓僅存的獵人心頭蒙上一層陰影。

  他們或許都是經驗老到的獵人，也是多年與自然抗爭的獵人，可是沒有一次、代價是付出性命。他們的內心正在動搖，任何事物與生命相牴觸時，生物一定會優先選擇後者。

  沃特明白這個道理，所以現在最重要的是穩定他們的心理。

  「各位，你們在害怕什麼？繼續向前走吧！那裡有狼，抓到後就是數不盡的獎金了。」

  「可是⋯⋯現在物資和槍械都不太夠了，就算我們真的碰上，有能力打贏嗎？」布萊克問。

  「當然沒問題。」沃特自信的說著，放下他一直背著的行李，從裡面拿出了一個東西，給獵人們展示。「弟兄們，你們一定清楚這是什麼。」

  沃特一拿出那樣武器，獵人們的眼睛就亮了起來，「這、這是⋯⋯！」

  「沒錯，就是你們想的。」沃特說，「有了這個，我們一定能贏。已經到了這個地步了，我們已經沒有回頭路可以走了，現在唯有和那些畜生決一死戰！讓他們知道我們的厲害，然後帶著他們的屍體到市裡賣個好價錢！」

  獵人們又重新燃起希望，他們望著沃特手中的武器，就像看著希望的聖火熊熊燃燒一般。沃特為了這一次的旅程準備了很久，一定不會願意在這裡輕易半途而廢，哪怕只剩自己也在所不惜，不過最好是能借助其他獵人的力量，這樣成功的機率更大一些。

.

  雷修路他們回到狼群集地修整了幾天，期間恢復了體力，傷口也慢慢癒合，正是體力和精力最充沛的時候。

  雷修路預定在今天再次討伐獵人，狼群成員們聚集在集地入口處，準備出發。雷修路走在前頭，亞貝爾第二，再來是格倫、艾札克，最後是里奧。

 里奧默默地回過頭，深深看了一眼狼群集地。我們還能回來嗎？他在心底悄悄地問。

  若是這次失敗了，或是有誰在與獵人的鬥爭後喪命，就再也無法回來這裡了，會不會到時我們也不再是五個成員了呢。

  「里奧，你在發什麼呆啊？」亞貝爾往後看了一眼，發現里奧竟然還在集地入口處沒有走，不禁出言發問。

  「沒什麼啦，我只是在想⋯⋯我們還能不能回到這裡。」

  此言一出，狼群瞬間沈默，他們當然理解里奧的話是什麼意思，因為他們也是同樣的心情。

  「還用說嗎，」雷修路打破這陣沈默，語氣是一如往常的冷靜，「當然會，我們一定會回來，一個都不會少。」

  不知道為什麼，聽見首領這樣堅定的話語，每個狼好像又重新獲得了力量去對抗未知的前方，他們也不知道首領這是哪來的自信，但他們知道自己將一直追隨這個首領，至死方休。

  「說的沒錯。」里奧哈哈一笑，不再擔憂著未來如何，而是和同伴一起邁出步伐迎向前方。

  來到了在森林裡行走的獵人們的遠處觀察，狼群各個壓著腦袋低深藏在草叢間。等時機一到，雷修路立刻跳了出來。

  獵人們一陣騷動，站在最前方的那一個獵人反應最迅速，立刻拿起槍對著雷修路。可是雷修路一點都沒有要跟他戰鬥的意思，只是稍微露面便立刻跑掉。

  那個獵人、也就是沃特立刻追了上去，其他獵人也跟著他的腳步追趕。他們一邊奔跑一奔射擊，可是沒有一發是成功射中狼群的。

  狼群的路徑十分歪曲詭異，根本不是普通人一下就能追趕還捕捉到的，看著牠們穿梭在樹林間的樣子沃特就氣得牙癢癢的。

  「可惡！給我停下來。」沃特明知道說了也沒用，可是不把心中的怒火發洩出來他憋的難受。

  「他看起來好像生氣了。」跑在對伍最尾端的里奧這麼說著。

  「哼，誰理他。要怪那些人類跑得實在太慢了，連這樣的速度都追不上。」亞貝爾游刃有餘的說。

  確實，對於狼群來說這樣的速度簡直像是在散步般輕鬆，可他們的心態卻比狩獵時還緊繃認真，因為要隨時躲過從人類手中射擊出來的子彈，還有跟他們速度相當的獵犬。但是獵犬對於他們的威脅幾乎是零，有些追得比較快的直接被狼給咬死了，剩下的跑在後頭也不知是追不上還是出於謹慎，總之保住了一條命。

 狼群以他們最拿手的接力方式引誘著獵人，這樣才能最大限度保存體力，他們的配合天衣無縫，因為已經經過了無數次的演練。

  狼群總是跑在獵人們稍遠一點的前方，既讓他們看得到、卻又讓他們碰不著，就像貓咪玩弄垂死掙扎的獵物般，讓獵人們氣的無可奈何。

  「沃特，我看這麼下去不是辦法，還是別追了吧。」獵人之一的布萊克說著，他已經跑得氣喘如牛、汗如夾背，能說出這句話已經拼盡全力。

  「⋯⋯別放氣，他們一看就是有什麼陰謀，不能在這裡倒下！」沃特不願他們就在這裡放棄，現在失敗的話一切便功虧一簣了。

  就在他們說話的時候，狼群的速度好像真的慢了下來，接著卻突然消失不見。現在的時間是傍晚，再過一陣子太陽就會完全落下，到時候對人類的視力無疑會有很大的阻礙，但對狼可就不一定了，所以獵人們勢必要抓緊時間。

  「別怕！」沃特說著，看了看周遭的環境，這裡是一片岩石山谷，在前方一點好像有一處比較寬闊的空地。

  「大夥跟我走！」沃特帶著他們前往那一處空地，他們爬上陡峭的岩壁，望著夕陽慢慢下降直至地平線，整個世界像是被蒙上一層陰影。

  突然，身後傳來獵人遇難的呼喊。

  「他摔下去了？」沃特回過頭問。

  「不是⋯⋯是狼！」回答他的獵人只來的及說完這麼一聲，接著便倒在地上抽搐，他的脖子被劃開了一道深深的傷口，血源源不絕噴湧而出。獵人們這時才意識到大事不妙。

  「他們就在我們附近，快跑！」沃特大喝一聲。率先往空地的方向跑去，他這時才明白為何狼要把他們引誘至此，這附近全是岩石和樹木，對狼而言是很好的遮蔽處，對人來說卻是一堆障礙物，不但干擾了他們的行動，還遮擋了視線。

  現在唯一能去的地方，就只有那塊空地，沃特二話不說立刻拔腿狂奔，他可不打算死在這裡，至少不能比那個惡魔先死。其他獵人也紛紛效仿，可是狼群像是早就知道他們的目的，越是往前，迎面而來的攻擊越多。

  獵人們毫無章法的亂開著槍，因為狼群如同鬼魅穿梭於他們之間，當開槍對準射擊時，狼又如一縷煙立刻消失在原地，獵人越來越害怕，越是害怕就越是慌亂，終於，有一人尖叫一聲，然而他不是被狼群攻擊，而是不小心被同伴的槍射中。

  「你做什麼！」他憤怒的說。

  「我不是故意的⋯⋯」另外一個獵人這麼回答。但那個被射到的人不肯輕易善罷甘休，眼看還沒有殺死狼群，自己人就要先內鬥起來了，沃特趕緊阻止。

  「都別吵！」沃特大吼，「你們沒發現這是那群畜生設下的陷阱嗎？還這樣輕易上當。」

  「那該怎麼做才好啊！」其他獵人大喊。

  「都別慌。」沃特說，「現在不要隨便開槍，嚇唬嚇唬他們就好了，這個地形對槍不有利，所有人跟我到那塊空地！」

  獵人們戰戰兢兢地聽從沃特的指令，就像抓緊最後一根救命稻草般狂奔向前方，至此終於沒有人不小心被射擊到，但在逃跑的過程還是有一人喪命在狼口之下。

  狼群不緊不慢地跟在獵人身邊，一有人舉起槍便躲到一旁的岩石間，然後在趁他們不注意時撕碎他們的脖子。

  「人類也沒有那麼可怕嘛。」艾札克略顯得意的說。人類果然像首領說的一樣很容易就陷入慌張，而越是慌張越是可以輕易下手。

  「別大意，他們已經想出對策了。在人類跑到那塊空地前，能殺多少是多少。」雷修路在旁提醒著。

  「沒問題！」艾札克說。他們本就想到人類一定會逃往那裡，早叫做好佈局了，終於在所有人類跑到那裡時又殺了一個，至此已經死了三個、還有一個受傷。這樣的成績已經比預想中好很多了。

  來到了空地上，夕陽的餘暉早已完全沒入山下，屬於夜晚的黑暗籠罩了這片大地，幸好今夜的月光十分明亮，使得人眼的能見度提高許多。
  獵人們來到了這片空地上，此時才敢稍微喘口氣，被槍打中手臂的獵人趕緊處理傷口，才不致失血過多。

  「哼，他們還不肯放棄呢！」亞貝爾在一旁觀看，看到獵人當中有一個人像是不知疲累一樣還在四處緊盯著他們所在的方向。

  雷修路也緊緊盯著那個人類，有一瞬間，他覺得對方好像也看到他了。

  「到了空地對他們手上的武器比較有利，待會要互相配合，使人露出破綻。千萬不要試圖跟他們單打獨鬥，尤其是手上有槍的人。」雷修路最後叮囑。

  狼群們除了格倫以外的成員都點了點頭，雷修路看向格倫，「你有什麼問題嗎？」

  格倫沒有回答，就先被亞貝爾搶先說了，「肯定是不懂配合。」

  「那就用你擅長的方式去戰鬥吧。」雷修路說，「一開始我們配合你，以後再慢慢學習就好了。」

  不得不說，首領對格倫真的是非常包容，艾札克怎麼也想不明白，為什麼首領要這樣對他。

  這一次，格倫點了點頭，眼神不再冷漠，而是稍微有了些情感，儘管他那顏色不同的眼睛還是令人害怕，但狼群裡沒有誰會計較這個。

  里奧和亞貝爾從藏身處跳了出來，獵人們立刻發現他們的身影，開槍朝他們射擊，可是在黑夜中獵人極難瞄準，而狼的身姿彷彿和黑夜融為一體。亞貝爾大聲咆哮，那聲音就像一個魔鬼所能發出最令人戰慄的怒吼，要不是這些獵人還有點膽魄，否則換成普通人一定無法承受。

  「這些可惡的人類，奪走了我的家人、奪走了我的首領，現在連我的家園都不放過，我一定不會讓你們得逞！」亞貝爾宣洩著心中的怒火，那深藏在心中最悲恨的過去。也是在提醒著狼群成員不要輕易放棄。

  他的怒吼吸引了獵人的注意，霎時間各種武器都往他身上招呼，亞貝爾早知會有這樣的情形，全力閃躲著迎面而來的攻擊，能閃多少是多少，就算被打到了也豪不退縮。

  里奧雖然不擅長戰鬥，但也在後方盡力吸引獵人的注意，提供他有限的戰力。

  一時之間，獵人的眼裡就只有這兩隻狼，彷彿他們已是囊中之物，忘了狼群可不只有兩隻狼。

  雷修路、艾札克、格倫繞至獵人後方，趁他們不注意時，像蛇一般悄然前行然後猛地撲向獵人，攻擊他們的致命部位，狼嘴一開一合，人的脖子就像被最鋒利的劍刃切斷成兩截。

  已死去的獵人倒在地上，腦袋以奇怪的姿勢歪向一邊。雷修路他們把握機會接連攻擊其他獵人，可是他們早已注意到身後的狼，並不是那麼好對付。

  人與狼的對決陷入白熱化，五隻狼和僅剩的獵人全都聚集在空地上，在沒有什麼遮蔽物可以躲藏，接下來的勝負全看狼群在這對他們不利的環境下如何應對。

  雷修路一個躍起，閃過了獵人射出的一發子彈，然後撲到他身上對準脖子咬下，可是獵人的反應也不慢，情急之下直接伸手去擋，雷修路只咬到了手臂，和獵人僵持不下。

  亞貝爾是對獵人威脅最大的一個，他那天不怕地不怕的攻擊方式，給自己和獵人都造成了不少創傷。雖然身上中了不少子彈，但只要他還活著、就一刻也不會放過任何一個獵人。

  艾札克的戰鬥經驗還不足，可是也努力的貢獻著自己的戰力，雖然大多時候是在閃躲，但只要同伴還在他的身邊戰鬥，他就不會退縮、絕不放棄。

  里奧基本上是游離在戰圈以外，因為打鬥不是他的專長。他只能偶爾補上一點同伴漏掉的攻擊，補足他們的死角。

  格倫的戰鬥方式獨樹一格，行蹤詭異且飄忽不定，雖然沒有配合同伴的攻擊，但偶爾突如其來的攻勢也給了獵人們致命一擊。

  能夠活下來站在這裡的獵人，也不是好對付的角色。他們能夠活下來除了運氣，一定也有著比其他人更平穩謹慎的心性。現在的對手全都站在自己的眼前，不像一開始在岩石地那裡，看得見的威脅永遠比看不見得更好處理。

  獵人們也殺紅了眼，一時之間竟跟狼群打得不相上下。這樣下去恐怕比的是哪方的耐力會最先消耗完了。若是如此，那最後勝出的很有可能是狼，因為狼也是以耐力著稱的動物，就像現在已經有好幾個獵人氣喘如牛、渾身冒冷汗、差點招架不住攻擊了。

  是時候拿出那樣武器了。沃特心想，趁眼前的狼一個不注意，將他踹向一旁，然後立即轉過身從包裡拿出。

  「去死吧！」他一聲大吼，往空中丟出武器，它高高地飛到空中，落地時爆發出轟然一聲巨響，獵人們早已逃開，而狼卻沒有任何準備，只是佇立在原地。
  火光爆出的那一霎那，衝擊波無情的襲向附近所有的生物，包括地上的花草、和站在那上面的狼群。

  亞貝爾、雷修路、艾札克這些在戰場中央的狼受到的攻擊是最嚴重的，他們被炸得也飛往高空，沒有任何方法可以阻擋、沒有任何機會可以逃離，這就是人類的武器的可怕。

  他們重重墜落到地面，身上因此多出不少傷口，幸而都活了下來。雷修路和艾札克艱難地從地上爬起，亞貝爾卻遲遲趴在地上，沒有動靜。

  在與獵人打鬥的時候，他就已經受了不少傷了，現在又遭到了如此強的攻擊，任憑他有堅強的意志和壯碩的身軀，一時半刻也受不了這痛楚。

  「首領，亞貝爾他⋯⋯」艾札克第一次遭受到這樣的攻擊，見識了人類的可怕，但更令他害怕的是同伴會因此死亡的可能。

  「吵死了⋯⋯」亞貝爾也艱難的從地上爬起，「我可還沒有死，我還能再打！」

  然而亞貝爾的腳從地上站起來的時候，很明顯就已經呈現不自然的姿勢，恐怕是傷到了筋骨。他光是站著就已經痛得微微發抖，一陣又一陣的痛感自傷口傳遍全身，但亞貝爾依然咬緊牙站了起來，不願服輸。

  「太好了，幸好你沒事。」艾札克說，在生死面前，曾經的過節就如同過眼雲煙，不值一提。不論艾札克之前對亞貝爾是怎麼想的，現在他覺得還能活著真是太好了。

  「不要勉強。」雷修路背對著亞貝爾說。

  「就說了我沒事！」亞貝爾吼道。

  「不要勉強。」雷修路又重複了一遍，嚴厲的看向亞貝爾，「不要因為你的傷勢，拖累了我們。」

  亞貝爾啞口無言，他說的確實沒錯，但竟然就這樣直接說了出來⋯⋯

  「知道，」亞貝爾不再逞強，「我可還不打算死在這兒。」

  雷修路回過頭奔向戰場，去幫被獵人拖住腳步的格倫和里奧，而艾札克則留在亞貝爾身邊。

  格倫和里奧這邊的情況也並不樂觀，雖然他們受到的傷勢較小，但獵人們的攻勢都集中在他們身上。

  雷修路咬向一個正在向他們開槍的獵人，把他們解救出來。

  「謝謝。」里奧的腦袋被子彈擦中，從頭部留下來的血遮住了眼睛，令他現在只能用一隻眼。

  格倫也逃了出來，雖然看起來沒有受傷，可是深色的皮毛上凝結了許多血塊，讓人分不清那究竟是本來的顏色還是血液。

  可他們的情況依然不樂觀，獵人們將他們團團圍住，不讓狼有機會逃離，亞貝爾看見雷修路這邊的情況，也想過來幫忙。卻有幾個獵人早就注意到這邊。

  他們對著毫無還手之力的亞貝爾拳打腳踢，一邊開心的咒罵著這先前令他們吃上苦頭的狼，艾札克憤怒地撲向那幾個獵人，卻被獵人用網子套住，怎麼掙扎都無法逃脫。

  亞貝爾也同樣被套上了網子，失去力氣的他連掙扎的餘力也沒有。里奧和格倫見狀衝過來想拯救他們，不料卻踏入獵人設下的陷阱，也雙雙被綑入網子中。
  「我就說這些畜牲笨得可以，你看，早就料到他們一定會來救受傷的那兩隻。」其中一個獵人得意地哈哈一笑，為自己想出這個陷阱沾沾自喜。其他人也眉開眼笑的附和著，為現在他們幾乎勝利的形式開心不已。

  雷修路憤怒的看向為首的獵人，他正在肆無忌憚的嘲笑著。

  「哈哈哈，你這個惡魔之子，看到了吧，這就是你們該有的下場！你很快也會跟你同伴走上一樣的道路！」沃特幾近瘋狂地大笑著。舉著槍對著雷修路說，「看啊！眼前的場景是不是跟當初一模一樣？燃燒的火炎、死去的狼隻，哈哈哈！」

  地上的草叢因為剛才的爆炸而燒掉了許多，變成了一圈黑色的枯草，現在還有一些零星的火焰在跳動，不知為何，雷修路想起娜汀死去的場面。最後跳進火焰中的她，是不是也像這樣變成了灰燼？

  雷修路怒不可遏地撲向這個獵人，不知道為什麼這個獵人給他一種非常討厭的感覺，好像他們曾在哪見過，而且有著深重的怨念。

  沃特也沒有打算馬上殺死他，而是像一開始雷修路玩弄這些獵人般，像貓在對付垂死掙扎的獵物，沃特陪他過了幾招，最後將雷修路踩在地上。

  「哼，即將死亡的滋味如何？惡魔之子。」沃特用腳大力地踩了幾下雷修路的臉，令他原本光輝熠熠的皮毛沾滿了骯髒的泥巴。雷修路的眼裡射出兩道熾熱的怒火。

  任誰看了這樣的眼神無不發自內心的顫慄，可是對沃特而言，雷修路越是憤怒，他越是有一種報仇的痛快。

  他激動全身顫抖，嘴裡呢喃著咒罵的話語，接著高舉起槍，就要對著雷修路的腦袋扣下板機的那刻——

  「住手！」一道劃破天際的吼聲響徹在這片戰場，他不屬於場中央的任何一個人，他是才剛來到此的傑諾伊。

  他之前聽到了巨大的聲響，便一直朝著這個方向趕來，看來如今在千鈞一髮之際趕上了。

  沃特因此而稍微恍神，轉移了注意力，雷修路就趁著這個時候，從他腳下逃了出來。

  「住手⋯⋯放開牠們！」傑諾伊從未像此刻一樣感到憤怒。

  雷修路難以置信的看著他，沒有想到他會來，更沒有想到他會來救自己，因為他當初不是叫自己忘了他嗎？

  「你是誰！」沃特同樣憤怒的說，這個人竟然壞了他復仇的好事，要想再抓到那隻狼可不容易。

  「我是住在這裡的人，請你們不要再破壞我的家園了！」

  沃特冷笑了一聲，「你騙誰呢？這裡早就沒有任何人住了。而且就算你真的住在這裡，你有什麼資格阻止我們打獵？」

  「你們的行為早就已經不是打獵！真正的獵人不會捕捉超過這個森林所能負荷的數量。你們不是獵人，只是為了一己私利破壞山林的壞人！」

  獵人們全都看向了傑諾伊，對他的話嗤之以鼻、不屑一顧。為首的沃特更是覺得可笑，「就算真是這樣好了，你又能怎樣？殺了我們嗎？哈！」

  「我不會殺你們，但也不會允許你們殺死那些狼！」

  「這位兄弟，你可要搞清楚，我們這是在除掉山林的禍害啊。狼都是邪惡的惡魔！最好全部死光。」沃特眼神充滿著執著，偏執的說道。

  「才不是，狼並非是邪惡的。我不知道你過去經歷了什麼，但我⋯⋯」傑諾伊早在和他們說話的時候悄悄移動，現在的位置已經很靠近戰圈。他停頓了一會，然後說：「我所認識的那隻狼——雷修路，是我最好的朋友！」

  雷修路全身像是觸電一般，內心有股劇烈的情感翻滾澎湃，他痛苦的低下頭，腦中好像有什麼一直被忽略的記憶，此刻再也不受控制的突破桎梏，回流進他的腦海。

  那時候，傑諾伊最後說的話是——

  雷修路猛地睜開了眼，他想起來了，一切都想起來了。他站到傑諾伊和沃特中央，怒目瞪著不懷好意的沃特，以身體為傑諾伊阻隔他們劍拔駑張的氣氛。

  「你這可惡的惡魔之子，是想送死嗎？」沃特看著自己站到他面前的雷修路，諷刺的說著。

  「不⋯⋯」傑諾伊瞪向沃特，此刻的他彷彿感應到雷修路心中所想，情不自禁地開口道：「我會和他一起保護這座森林，絕不會把性命交到你手中！」

  「哼，」沃特眉目兇惡的皺成一團，「那你們就一起去死吧！」

  沃特朝著傑諾伊和雷修路開槍，傑諾伊即使跳到一旁在地上滾了好幾圈，才沒有被射中，雷修路則是身手矯健的閃過，並且衝到沃特身前，張開大嘴滿口利齒眼看就要咬下，沃特卻急忙蹲下身躲過。

  他們在激烈的戰鬥中也保持著極為冷靜的意志，雷修路和沃特都知道對方並非簡單的對手。有時看似要一口氣殺死對方，卻不過是障眼法，有時看似不經意的露出破綻，卻是佈下了死局，等對方一頭栽進。

  雷修路和沃特眼底都倒映著對方憤怒的瞳孔。他們有著斷不開的仇恨，雷修路的母親會死就是因為人類，而沃特的父親會死，也是因為這些狼。

  或許早在一開始獵人不要攻擊娜汀，不要將孩子同她身邊奪走，這一切就不會發生。也或許在更早之前狼和人不要為了爭奪領地互相傷害，這深仇怨恨就不會結下。

  可是事情已經發生了，在說什麼都於事無補。沃特的槍一個不小心在打鬥中被雷修路咬住丟到一旁，沒有了槍的獵人幾乎沒有殺傷力，可沃特不願放棄，他連去撿槍的餘裕都沒有，直接抽出腰間的小刀繼續與雷修路對峙。

  雷修路低吼著撲向沃特，沃特想要閃躲卻絆倒了石子，身子失去重心往後跌去。誰都不知道這當中發生了什麼，他們之間的交手快得讓人看不清，等回過神來時，雷修路的爪子已經抵到沃特的脖子，只要輕輕一擰就可以輕易割斷，而沃特的刀也抵在雷修路的脖子上。

  他們誰也不肯放過誰，就這樣僵持不下。這時，沃特聽見了槍上膛的聲音。

  「放開他。」傑諾伊舉著槍，對著沃特。

  「哼，話說得這麼好聽。這位兄弟，你不也帶著獵槍嗎？還敢說我們是壞人，那你的獵槍又要怎麼解釋？」沃特在性命關頭上還不忘諷刺傑諾伊。

  「我的槍，絕對不會傷害無辜的生命！就算有一天，我不得不使用，也絕對不濫殺。就算我是獵人，我也會尊重生命！」傑諾伊從沒有一刻像現在一樣如此堅定。他總算瞭解了父親為何一直要他擁有力量，因為在這世上有時就是會遇到沒有辦法和解的事。這個時候勢必要使用武力。

  傑諾伊理解了。也願意成為一個獵人，但是他仍然有自己的原則，就算不得不拿起槍枝，他也希望那是為了守護，而不是破壞。

  沃特雖然沒有笑出聲，但他的眼神赤裸裸地表現出了對傑諾伊的覺悟的不屑。他沒有辦法移動身體，因為雷修路正壓在身上，他也沒辦法把刀刺入狼的脖子，因為有個人拿槍對著他。

  他只能小心翼翼地挪動依然無恙的右手，悄悄在草叢堆中尋找方才不小心掉落在這裡的槍枝。他的動作十分細微，連雷修路都沒有察覺出不對勁。

  沃特突然對著雷修路放肆一笑，雷修路驚覺到了他手中的槍趕緊跳向一旁，但沃特依然笑著，而手中的槍絲毫沒有指向雷修路的意思，而是對著站在遠處的傑諾伊，開槍。

  雷修路怒吼一聲撲向沃特，但已經來不及了，子彈已經發射出去。

  傑諾伊後知後覺地發現那是對自己射出的一槍，他來不及做任何反抗，一瞬間腦袋一片空白。忽然他感到有人大力地推了他一把，接著子彈擦過手臂，帶出一串血花，他用力地按著傷口，雖人很疼，但至少性命無礙。

  傑諾伊側躺在地上，抬頭看著那個推了他一把、救了他一命的人。

  「裘洛安？」他驚訝的說出口，不敢相信自己的眼睛。

  裘洛安卻沒有回答他，走向獵人和狼群，「你們在做什麼？」他用著與激烈的戰場相反的冷靜語調說著，好像他不過是散步經過。

  「你又是誰！」沃特憤怒地問。

  裘洛安拿出口袋中的徽章，「我是誰你們應該不用問吧？我倒想問問你們，是誰准許讓你們在這裡打獵。」

  「糟了，是政府的人！」獵人中有個人認出了標示，緊張的說。

  裘洛安雖然只是幫忙探查山中環境，對獵人沒有直接威脅，但他仍可以向上頭舉報，若是報告了，那在此地打獵的獵人就不會有好下場。

  「怎麼辦？」獵人們問著他們的主事者，沃特。

  與此同時，潔絲悄悄來到傑諾伊身邊，問：「沒事吧？」

  傑諾伊壓著傷口止血，「沒事。你們怎麼又回來了？」

  潔絲得意一笑，「是我拜託哥哥回來的。」

  原先裘洛安的確是想下山了，可潔絲不願。他有種感覺，如果現在拋下傑諾伊，就再也看不見他了。

  「那又如何？他已經跟我們無關了。」

  潔絲告訴了裘洛安後，得到的果然是這樣的回覆。但是她緊抓著裘洛安的手，不願離去。

  「拜託，我們不能拋下傑諾伊！」

  「你別吵了，是他要我們離開的。」

  「他不是這個意思，哥哥你怎麼就是不懂！如果他需要幫忙，那我們就應該要幫他呀！」

  裘洛安受不了潔絲的固執，認為跟他講道理也沒用，本想自己一個人先走。卻突然吹來一陣風，這陣風帶來了許多白色棉絮，看起來就像空中飄下了凱凱白雪。

  裘洛安還記得，和傑諾伊剛來到森林裡，在那棵大樹上也開滿了這種花。白色花朵飄到了裘洛安眼前，令他想起那時傑諾伊複雜的眼神。那時那個人就已經知道，這趟旅程是他的最後一遭嗎？

   裘洛安咬緊牙，拉著潔絲的手往回走。潔絲過了一會才意識到哥哥答應了自己的請求，露出了純真愉快的笑容。

  「我就知道，哥哥最好了！」

  裘洛安是一個表面上冷漠無情的人，周遭的人這麼認為，他自己也這麼認為。但那只是因為小時候的經歷，讓他必須這樣武裝自己、保護自己。

  但是當他真的去感受自己所想，去理解自己的真心。不需要任何言語，只憑他現在做的決定，就足以證明了，在那冷漠的武裝之下，仍然裝著一顆為朋友著想的心。

  所以他回來了，在明知道有危險的情況下，也要回頭拯救傑諾伊。

  裘洛安站在這片混亂的戰場，絲毫沒有受到影響，一如既往的冷靜。沃特看著他，突然笑了出來，「你不過是個普通人，以為拿個不知道哪來的徽章就能騙到我了嗎？」

  「我的確是普通人，」裘洛安豪不掩飾的說了出來，「但是我可以通知離這裡最近的管轄區，到時你們一個也跑不了。」他拿出一個通訊器，證明自己確實能做到。

  獵人們動搖了，他們不怕兇猛的野獸、不怕險惡的山林，但是絕對害怕被政府發現他們的所作所為，因為那有可能賠上一大筆錢、甚至有可能丟了自己的工作。對利益看得比什麼都重的獵人，這樣的事是絕對不想發生的。

  他們猶豫地放下武器，然後獵人之中先有個人率先逃跑，接著一個一個棄他們的首領不顧，落荒而逃。

  「你們去哪裡？忘了說好的錢嗎！」沃特憤怒的大吼。

 「⋯⋯就算有很多錢，如果進了牢裡，那也沒有用了啊。抱歉，沃特。」最後一個走的布萊克對他說道，然後也頭也不回的跑走了。

  傑諾伊把其他被困在網子中的狼解救出來。沃特怒視著雷修路，想著既然已經到了這種地步，至少要拖他陪葬。

  「可惡，都是你的錯。惡魔之子！」沃特舉起槍瘋狂的射擊，但是已經失去冷靜的他，毫無章法的攻擊被雷修路輕鬆躲過。眼看雷修路又再次撲到他身上，牙齒就要撕裂他的脖子。

  沃特卻沒有一絲一毫的害怕，反而狂笑著說：「果然是惡魔！你們看看，這樣隨意濫殺生命的生物，怎麼不是惡魔？」

  然而雷修路冰藍的眼瞳裡卻沒有一點的殺意，他靜靜看著沃特，這個一直想殺了他的人類。雖然不知道為什麼他想殺了自己，但是現在，雷修路卻不想殺他了。

  他慢慢的從沃特身上挪開身子，沃特卻幾近狂怒的大吼，「動手啊！你害怕了嗎？」

  雷修路回過頭靜靜的看著沃特，從他的眼神中看出的是一片平靜，沒有任何怒意、沒有任何恨意。

  他已經不恨了。

  沃特從他的眼神中讀到這個訊息，頓時怒不可遏，他從未向此刻感到憤怒。他認為他們之中勢必要戰個你死我亡，或者兩敗俱傷，就是沒有放下仇恨這個選項。

  他瘋狂地撲向雷修路，竟沒有拿任何武器，就只是想狠狠打死他。卻被雷修路輕鬆閃過，整個身體撞上地面，沾得滿臉都是泥巴。

  他狼狽地站起身想在對雷修路報仇，卻被其他趕來的狼一爪擊倒，頭又再次重重撞向地面，徹底暈了過去。

  雷修路走向傑諾伊身邊，傑諾伊也蹲下來，與他平視。

  多年來都不曾見過彼此，他們都很難相信能再見到對方。而且是以這種平靜的方式，沒有誤解、沒有怨念，有的只是能再見到彼此的感動。

  「能再見到你，太好了。」傑諾伊和雷修路額頭相抵，用手環抱著他的肩膀，雷修路微微瞇起眼，冰藍的眼眸中再也沒有悲傷。

  他想起了傑諾伊當時說得，原來他並沒有拋棄自己。這讓雷修路打從心底溫暖起來，哪怕他現在是狼群首領，有著優秀的夥伴，也有些事是無法依靠任何東西彌補的。

  他閉上眼睛，如同小時候一樣，在傑諾伊懷裡微微笑著。

  我也很想你，雷修路心想。

  而這終於不是一個遙不可及的奢求，因為他所思念的人，此刻就在他身旁。

  他終於可以坦然面對內心的思念，即使他曾為此自責、為此痛苦不已、甚至不願接受自己。

  但現在，一切都過去了。

  雷修路睜開眼，望著眼前的人的臉，他比起小時候長大了許多，但不變的是，眼眸中一如既往的溫柔。

  他舔了舔傑諾伊的臉，才發現他早已落下淚水。

  但他們都知道，這絕不是因為傷心，而是難以抑制的喜悅。

  片刻後，雷修路離開傑諾伊的懷抱，走向前方，那裡有他的狼群成員在等他。他回過頭看著傑諾伊，而傑諾伊也立刻領會他的意思。

  「去吧。你現在有很好的同伴了呢。」傑諾伊由衷地為他開心。

  雷修路深深的看了傑諾伊一眼，然後和他的同伴一起跑進森林。傑諾伊一直待在原地，直到看不見雷修路的身影。

  在山林間奔跑著，雷修路帶著他的狼群來到了一個山谷。雷修路高高的站在這懸崖邊，俯瞰著這一直以來生活的地方。

  「首領，為什麼那個人類要幫我們？」艾札克終於耐不著好奇的問。

  「因為他也想保護這山林。」雷修路背對著他回答。「還有，別叫我首領了，我的名字是雷修路。」

  艾札克一時沒聽懂他的意思，但里奧一下子眼睛就亮了起來。

  「你終於肯接受了嗎？太好了。」里奧替雷修路感到十分開心，他還記得那時娜汀死後，雷修路的眼神完全失去希望。

  但是現在，雷修路微微回過頭對他們一笑。

  里奧看得出，他的眼神已經不再冰冷。

  唯有接受過去的傷痛，才能真正的成長。

  雷修路望著這片綿延的山峰，感受著風吹撫過的溫暖。

  活著對他來說，不再只是履行必要的義務。

  現在的他能夠打開心房，感受著每一天的愉快、感受每一刻的珍貴。

  此刻他覺得許久沒有跳動的心臟正在漸漸復甦，溫暖的血液流遍全身，讓沉寂已久的心靈恢復原有的活力。

  即使接受了這個名字，他想，娜汀也不會怪他的。

  彷彿為了回應他似的，天邊厚重的雲層漸漸散去，一縷陽光照射到了有五隻狼所在的山谷上。

  雷修路彷彿看見娜汀帶著點無奈、但更多的是釋懷的笑容。

  「雷修路，」艾札克覺得有點新鮮的說道：「我覺得其實人類也不全是壞的，也會有像那個人一樣的人。」

「是啊，」雷修路發自內心的笑了，「他叫傑諾伊，是我——」

.

  傑諾伊和裘洛安一起下山，裘洛安已經通知了管轄這片山林的人，相信他們很快就會來到此整頓，也就不用擔心會有像這次這樣的獵人事件了。

  傑諾伊迎著天邊漸漸明朗的陽光，拖著疲累的身體和背上的一把槍，緩緩走在下山的坡道。

  「裘洛安，有件事我想拜託你。」

  裘洛安回過頭，以眼神詢問。

  傑諾伊微微一笑，「請你幫我安排一個職位吧，我想繼續生活在這山中，做為保護人。」

  「沒問題，但你⋯⋯」

  「當然，我會去治病。抱歉，讓你擔心了。」

  裘洛安放心的露出微笑，「那就好。」他真心為友人的結局感到開心。

  「傑諾伊，那隻狼就是你小時候認識的嗎？」潔絲對這個最感到好奇，忍不住問。

  「是啊，」傑諾伊發自內心的笑了，「他叫雷修路，是我——」

  相隔兩地的人和狼，在此刻一同說出相同的話語。

『——最好的朋友。』




 ——全文完——

----------


## 小月狼

這篇小說超好看!!結局有些感人!! :lupe_yay: 
我還以為不會再出了!_!

----------


## 野生狼

很完美的結局，雷修路不再為娜汀的死感到自責
而傑諾伊也瞭解了巴力昂的心意，並且與雷修路守護這座山

----------


## 貓尾

> 這篇小說超好看!!結局有些感人!!
> 我還以為不會再出了!_!


謝謝小月狼~您能喜歡是我的榮幸!

----------


## 貓尾

> 很完美的結局，雷修路不再為娜汀的死感到自責
> 而傑諾伊也瞭解了巴力昂的心意，並且與雷修路守護這座山


雖然當中發生了許多挫折與遺憾，但還是想給這個故事一個美好結局!
正如野生狼所說，能解開彼此的心結活下去也或許是一種幸福

----------

